# الخلوه مع الله.....



## happy angel (27 يونيو 2010)

موضوعات عن الخلوة الروحية​ 

[YOUTUBE]j7aMWcQIDGE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​

*الدرس الاول 

معنى الخلوة 

الخلوة هي جلسة هادئة مع الرب يسوع بعيداً عن صخب الدنيا ومشغوليات الحياة وفيها تستمع إلى الله وهو يكلمك من خلال آيات الكتاب المقدس، وفيها أيضاً يستمع الله إليك وأنت تكلمه في الصلاة. وهذا ما عبر عنه احد قائلا: "بالصلاة نتحادث مع الله، وبدرس الكتاب يتحدث هو إلينا". 

لقد تمتعت عروس النشيد بهذه الخلوات الهادئة إذ كانت هذه شهوتها على الدوام لذا نسمعها تقول: "كالتفاح بين شجر الوعر كذلك حبيبي بين البنين. تحت ظله اشتهيت أن أجلس وثمرته حلوة لحلقي"(نش3:2). لقد تركت كل الناس لتجلس تحت ظل الحبيب مستعذبة كلمات حلقه الحلوة. 

ألا تدرى يا أخي أن الجلسة عند قدمي الرب هي أعظم نصيب للمؤمن في الحياة، هذا ما وضحه الرب عندما قال لمرثا: "أنت تهتمين وتضطربين لأجل أمور كثيرة، ولكن الحاجة إلى واحد. فاختارت مريم النصيب الصالح الذي لن ينزع منها". قال الرب هذا لأن مريم "جلست عند قدمي يسوع وكانت تسمع كلامه".(لو39:10ـ42).

ياله من إمتياز مبارك أن يجلس المؤمن في حضرة الرب ويتحادث معه، هذا ما دعي القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم أن يقول: "حينما تصلى آلا تتحادث مع الله؟!. أي إمتياز مثل هذا؟!".

هذه هي الخلوة، أتريد أن تتمتع بهذا الإمتياز؟.





الدرس الثاني 

آهميـة الخـلوة 


تستطيع أن تلمس أهمية الخلوة من حياة رب المجد يسوع، الذي ترك لنا مثالاً لنتبع خطواته (1بط21:2) فلقد حرص على أن يستيقظ باكراً جداً ويذهب إلى موضع خلاء ليصلى هناك (مز35:1) كما كان يقضى ليال كثيرة في الصلاة (لو12:6) وأيضاً كثيراً ما كان يعتزل منفرداً ليصلى (لو16:5).


فهل كان السيد المسيح في حاجة إلى الصلاة ؟ 


مما لا شك فيه أن الشركة الذاتية والجوهرية بين الأقانيم لا تنفصم، وهكذا كان حديث الإبن إلى الآب "أيها الآب.. كل ما هو لي فهو لك.. وما هو لك فهو لي.. أنت أيها الآب في وأنا فيك.."(يو17) وعلاوة على ذلك فقد وضح لنا السيد المسيح بذلك أهمية الشركة مع الله لكل من يتبع خطواته.


وإذا استعرضنا حياة رجال الله في الكتاب المقدس نستطيع أن نرى أهمية الخلوة في حياتهم الروحية، ونذكر منهم على سبيل المثال:

1- داود النبي:

رغم كثرة مشغوليته كملك وقائد وقاض إلا أنه كان يختلي بالرب على الدوام مع الصباح الباكر إذ يقول: "يارب بالغداة (باكراً) تسمع صوتي. بالغداة أوجه صلاتي نحوك وأنتظر"(مز3:5).

دانيال:

إعتاد أن يختلي بالرب ويصلى، حتى عندما صدر أمر الملك بمنع ذلك، لم يأبه بالأمر، وإنما فعل كما ذكر الكتاب "ذهب إلى بيته وكواه مفتوحة في عليته فجثا على ركبتيه .. وصلى وحمد قدام إلهه كما كان يفعل قبل ذلـك" (دانيال10:6).


والأمر الذي يلفت النظر هنا عبارة "كما كان يفعل قبل ذلك" فقد كانت الخلوة عادة يمارسها باستمرار في حياته.

3- بطرس الرسول:

علاوة على شركته في الصلاة مع الكنيسة عندما كانوا يجتمعون بنفس وأحده (أع46:2) نراه يختلي منفرداً ليصلى إذ يقول الكتاب "صعد بطرس على السطح ليصلى نحو الساعة السادسـة" (أع9:10). 



فمن هذه الأمثلة وغيرها الكثير، تستطيع أن تدرك أهمية الصلاة والاختلاء بالله فإن الشركة مع الرب هي الوسيلة الفعالة للحياة الممتلئة بالروح.



الدرس الثالث

هدف الخلوة

ليكن معلوماً أن فترة الخلوة ليست فترة دراسة للكتاب المقدس، من الناحية اللاهوتية أو العقيدية أو التعليمية، فهذه الدراسة لها وقتها الخاص. 


أما هدف الخلوة فهو الشركة مع الرب، والوجود في حضرته للإصغاء إلى صوته وإرشاداته وتوجيهاته لك بخصوص هذا اليوم. ولسان حالك يقول مع صموئيل "تكلم يارب لأن عبدك سامع"(1صم9:3).


والشركة مع الرب تعنى أيضاً الحديث معه والإندماج والإتحاد به والإمتلاء بشخصه وروحه ليتسلم قيادة حياتك طيلة اليوم. ويهيمن على تصرفاتك وسلوكك ومعاملاتك. 


تأكد إن كانت خلوتك مع الرب قد حققت هدفها بأنك جلست مع الرب وأصغيت إليه، وشاركته حياتك وسلمته نفسك ويومك، وأنه الآن معك، يسود عليك، ويسيطر على حياتك، ويقود خطواتك، ويحمى نفسك. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

" فوائد الخلوة "






كثيرة ومباركة هي الفوائد التي يمكن أن تحصل عليها من الإختلاء مع الرب يومياً، من تلك الفوائد ما يلي:


 أولاً : الغذاء الروحي:
 كما يحتاج الجسد إلى طعام لينمو به، هكذا الروح تحتاج إلى كلمة الله والصلاة كغذاء للنمو الروحي. لذلك قال رب المجد يسوع "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله" (مت16:15).


 هذا عن كلمة الله كغذاء أما عن الصلاة كوسيلة أخرى للتغذية الروحية فقد كتب القديس أوغسطينس عن اختبار قائلاً: "الجسد لا يستطيع أن يبقى حياً بدون غذاء، هكذا الصلاة هي غذاء النفس وقوام حياتها".


 وليس خفي أن الغذاء الروحي أمر جوهري للنمو الروحي. وحيث أن المؤمن يتحتم أن ينمو باستمرار كأمر الوصية "انمو في النعمة وفي معرفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح" (2بط18:3). ولذلك فهو في حاجة إلى الغذاء الروحي كما قال معلمنا بطرس الرسول "وكأطفال مولودين الآن اشتهوا اللبن العقلي العديم الغش (كلام الله) لكي تنموا به" (1بط2:2).


 والواقع أن المؤمن الذي يشتاق إلى كلام الله يبرهن عملياً على أنه ينمو روحياً، ولقد أشار القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم إلى ذلك بقوله: "إنني حينما أشاهد حرارة شهوتكم واشتياقكم إلى الخبز الروحي الذي هو كلام الله، يتضح لي من ذلك نموكم في الفضيلة، لأنه كما نحكم على الجسد أنه حاصل على حال الصحة حينما نراه يتناول الأطعمة بشهية وتلذذ، هكذا جوعكم لكلام الله يوضح لنا جلياً حسن إستعداد أنفسكم وصحتها الكاملة".


 ثانياً : مشاركة الرب:
 ياله من إمتياز للمؤمن عن بقية الخليقة، أن الله بنفسه يشاركه حياته، ويسير معه، ويواجه تحدياته، ويرشده، وينصحه، لقد وضح هذا الامتياز المجيد موسى النبي بقوله: "بماذا يعلم أني وجدت نعمة في عينيك أنا وشعبك، أليس بمسيرك معنا فنمتاز أنا وشعبك عن جميع الشعوب الذين على وجه الأرض" (خر16:33). 


 ففي الخلوة يعرض المؤمن على الله أفكاره وإنشغالاته وظروفه ويشرك الرب فيها، حتى يقوده الرب بحكمته، بهذا قال داود النبي: "أسمعني رحمتك في الغداة، لأني إليك رفعت نفسي" (مز8:143). وإذ كان هذا لسان حال داود في طلباته إلى الرب، كانت إجابة الرب له "أعلمك، وأرشدك الطريق التي تسلكها أنصحك عيني عليك" (مز8:32).



 ثالثاُ : التسلح ضد هجمات إبليس: 
 ما من شك أن المؤمن في ذاته ضعيف كما قال داود النبي: "ارحمني يارب لأني ضعيف" (مز2:6) وكما وضح بولس الرسول بقوله: "إن كان يجب الإفتخار فسأفتخر بأمور ضعفي" (2كو30:11). 

 وما من شك أن عدونا محتال قوى كما وضح بطرس الرسول بقوله: "إبليس خصمكم كأسد زائر يجول ملتمساً من يبتلعه هـو"(1بط8:5).


 لذلك فالمؤمن في مسيس الحاجة لأن يلتصق بالرب ويختلي معه لينال منه قوة داخلية ويسلحه ضد هجمات إبليس، لهذا قال بولس الرسول: " بكل سرور أفتخر بالحرى في ضعفاتي لكي تحل على قوة المسيح" (2كو9:12).


 وقوة المسيح تحل بالصلاة لتؤيد المؤمن بالروح في الإنسان الباطن (أف16:3). وبكلمة الله يتوشح بالسلاح البتار "سيف الروح الذي هو كلمة الله" (أف17:6). الذي به سدد الرب طعناته النجلاء إلى قلب إبليس في موقع جبل التجربة الثلاثة (مت1:4ـ11). فعلمنا طريق الانتصار.

 هذه بعض فوائد الخلوة، فهي غذاء روحي للنمو، وفرصة شركة مع الرب، ووسيلة تسلح ضد العدو. ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

" موعـد الخلوة "​






ما هو أنسب وقت من النهار لقضاء فترة الخلوة مع الرب ؟. قد يفضل البعض أن تكون خلوته قبل النوم، ويفضل آخرون أن تكون في وسط النهار، ولكن مما لا شك فيه أن أفضل وقت للخلوة هو الصباح الباكر حيث يكون العقل صافياً والذهن خالياً من المشغوليات والجسد نشيطاً.

ومن جانب آخر عندما تختلي بالرب في بداية اليوم تستطيع أن تسلم له أحداث اليوم وأن تأخذ مشورته في الأعمال التي ستقوم بها، وأن تحصل على قوة لتواجه بها ظروف الحياة، وليكون الرب معك طيلة اليوم.

وتستطيع أن تقدر أفضلية فترة الصباح للخلوة من حياة شخصيات الكتاب المقدس، وأقوال الآباء القديسين والمختبرين، وإليك بعض الأمثلة.

1- الرب يسوع:
لقد كان الرب يسوع يمارس خلوته اليومية في الصباح الباكر كما دون مرقس الرسول في إنجيله قائلا: " وفي الصبح باكراً جداً قام وخرج ومضى إلى موضع خلاء وكان يصلى هناك" (مر35:1).

2- داود النبي:
يذكر مراراً في مزاميره أنه كان مواظباً على ممارسة الخلوة في الصباح الباكر (أي بالغداة حسب تعبير الكتاب) فيقول: "يارب بالغداة تسمع صوتي. بالغداة أوجه صلاتي نحوك وانتظر" (مز3:5).


3- حزقيال النبي: 
يوضح أنه كان يلتقي بالرب مع الصباح ليصغي إليه وإلى كلمته، فيسجل هذا في سفره قائلا: "في الصباح كانت إلى كلمة الرب.." (حز8:12).


4- القديس باسيليوس: 
ينصح المؤمن من واقع ما يمارسه هو شخصياً فيقول: "هل ابتدأ النهار؟ قم أعط شكراً لمن وهب لنا نور الشمس بالنهار لنؤدي عملنا اليومي." فيوضح بهذا أهمية الإتصال بالرب مع بداية النهار.


5- المتنيح الأنبا يؤنس أسقف الغربية:
يكتب موضحاً أهمية إعطاء باكورة اليوم للرب فيقول: "ينبغي أن يكون للتلاميذ ساعات معينة يلتقون فيها بمعلمهم الرب يسوع، من ينبغي أن يكون لكلمته المكان الأول في أفكارنا. يجب أن نعطى الرب باكورة الوقت، أي الساعات الأولى من النهار، لأننا يصعب أن نعطى إنتباهاً للأفكار المقدسة بعد أن نكون قد إنهمكنا في أعمالنا اليومية."

ويكمل نيافته قائلاً:

"لقد كان لزاماً على بنى إسرائيل قديماً وهم في البرية أن يجمعوا المن قيل طلوع الشمس وزوال الندى، وإلا ذاب وضاع. وعلى هذا النحو يجب أن نقضي وقتاً لا بأس به قبل تناول الإفطار في دراسة جيدة انفرادية للكتاب. نلتقط فيها المن الروحي غذاءً لأرواحنا ونحن نسلك برية هذا العالم". 

من هذا تستطيع يا أخي أن تري أفضلية فترة الصباح للخلوة، وربما تجد صعوبة في بادئ الأمر لتستيقظ مبكراً ولذلك يلزمك أن تنام مبكراً لتستيقظ في اليوم التالي مبكراً وتجد وقتاً للخلوة.
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

" مكان الخـلوة "

​






يحسن أن يكون للخلوة مكان محدد، دائم، معروف، وليكن حجرة الصالون بمفردك أو أي مكان هادئ، حتى تكون لك قدرة على التركيز وعدم التشتت.

وإن لم يتوفر مكان في المنزل، إبحث عن مكان في كنيسة قريبة من المنزل، أو في مكان خلوي هادئ، كما كان يفضل السيد المسيح إذ كان يمضى "إلى موضع خلاء وكان يصلى هناك" (مر35:1).

ولقد تعرض العلامة أوريجينوس لموضوع مكان الخلوة، فقال "أما عن المكان فمن الملاحظ أن كل مكان مناسب للصلاة المقدسة" في كل مكان يقدم بخور لي.. يقول السيد الرب "فأريد أن يصلى الرجال في كل مكان" وإذا أراد الإنسان أن يصلى في سلام وبدون قلق، فلا بد له أن يختار مكاناً معيناً في منزله - إذا اتسع لذلك - ويجعله مقدساً أو قدساً، وهناك يقدم عبادته وصلواته".

أما القديس ثيوفان الناسك فقد أبرز أهمية أن يكون مكان الخلوة منعزلاً حتى تجد الحواس راحتها فقال: "يستحسن أن يكون المكان منعزلاً وقليل الضوء، حتى تجد الحواس راحتها وتتخلص من هذه المؤثرات الخارجية على الأقل. ولكن إذا أمكنك أن تتخلص من هذه المؤثرات وأنت في وسطها فأبق في مكانك".


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

" زمن الخلوة "​






قد يعوق الإنسان عن الخلوة عدم معرفته الزمن الذي يستغرقه في الخلوة، وقد يتعب ضميره لأنه لم يقض وقتاً كافياً في الخلوة. لهذا أحب أن ألفت النظر إلى حقيقة هامة جداً وهى أن الخلوة لا تقاس بمقياس {الكم} بل بمقياس {الكيف} أي لا يهم كثيراً كم من الوقت الذي يقضى في الخلوة؟ .. بل المهم هو هل حدث إتصال بينك وبين الله؟ .. هل كنت في حضرة الرب فعلاً؟ .. هل أصغيت إلى صوته؟ .. هل عرفت مشيئته من جهتك في هذا اليوم؟ ..هل تحدثت معه وجها لوجه؟ .. كما كان يتحدث مع موسى إذ يقول الكتاب: "ويكلم الرب موسى وجهاً لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه …"(خر11:33).


لهذا يمكن التدرج في زمن الخلوة فقد يبدأ بدقائق معدودة وينمو كلما نما حب الله في القلب. وإليك برنامجاً مقترحاً لخلوة تستغرق 10 دقائق وأخرى لمدة نصف ساعة وثالثة لمدة ساعة وعلى غرارها تستطيع أن تضع برنامجاً للوقت الذي تريده.


أولاً : برنامج خلوة لمدة 10 دقائق 

1- تهيئة القلب 1 دقيقة

2- التأمل في آية 5 دقيقة

3- الصلوات 4 دقيقة


ثانياً : برنامج خلوة لمدة نصف ساعة 

1- تهيئة القلب 5 دقيقة (إستخدام الترانيم).

2- التأمل في آية 10 "

3- الصلوات 15 " 

ثالثاً : برنامج خلوة لمدة ساعة

1- تهيئة القلب 15 دقيقة (إستخدام مقاييس فحص النفس)

2- التأمل في آية 15 "

3- الصلوات 30 " (صلوات تفصيلية)


----------



## happy angel (27 يونيو 2010)

*
الدافع خلف الخلوة الروحية كثيرة، منها:
1- استعادة النشاط الروحي بعد فترة فتور وتراخى وإهمال فى التدبير الروحي من صلوات وقراءات:- والخلوة فى الدير تمنح المختلى الفرصة بأن يصلى بأكثر حرية ونقاوة ودون قيود كتلك التي يعانى منها فى حياته فى العالم...وينتهز الكثيرون من الشباب هذه الفترة ليتمتعوا فيها ببركة الصلاة بالأجبية وكذلك فى قراءة بعض أسفار كاملة من الكتاب المقدس بعمق وتأمل.
2- تجديد الذهن ومحاسبة النفس:-
وذلك بعد أن استرخى وتثقل بأفكار كثيرة وتلوث بخطايا غريبة وهوجم بحروب متنوعة وتكدست فيه أهداف قاسمت الله فى محبته واهتمامه، وهكذا صار الذهن مسترخياً وغير نقى. وتأتى هنا أهمية ساعات الخلوة فى البرية والتي يخرج فيها الشبان (فرادى) للتأمل فى محبة الله وعطاياه ونعمه، ولمحاسبة النفس، والبرية مثل مرآه يرى الشاب نفسه بكل ضعفاتها.... وكذلك فإن النظر إليها يميت الشهوة من القلب(مار إسحق)، وهى كذلك تذكرنا بالأبدية، إذ تنطبق زرقة السماء على أفق البرية، وكثيراً ما ساعدت الخلوة فى البرية فى التخلص من بعض الخطايا والسلبيات، ويعتبرها الكثيرون أنها أجمل وأنفع بنود برنامج الخلوة الروحية فى الأديرة.
3-التخلص من بعض الخطايا:-
حيث المناخ الملائم الخالي من المؤثرات الخارجية والمشبع بأنفاس القديسين وأرواحهم التي تبارك مساكنهم والتي يستمد منها( قوة التبكيت) والدعوة إلى حياة القداسة والوصول إلى الكمال.
4-الإعداد لمرحلة جديدة:-
كما يفعل الكثير من أمناء الخدمة وفصول إعداد الخدام، إذ يجعلون من الدير (فترة الخلوة) بداية مشوار الخدام الجدد فى الخدمة، ويجعلون من فترة الخلوة أيضاً بنداً هاماً من اهتمامات الخادم بحياته وخلاصه وضرورة أن يهرب إلى البرية بين آن وآخر للامتلاء. كذلك تأتى قبل اٌرتباط بعمل جديد...أو سفر...أو دعوة إلى الكهنوت أو التكريس 
وهكذا تصير فترة الخلوة نافعة قبل الأقدام على اتخاذ قرار مصيري أو شبه مصيري.
5-اتخاذ قرار هام:-
يميل الكثيرون إلى الالتجاء للأديرة لقضاء فترة خلوة بغرض اتخاذ قرار هام، حيث أنه من الواجب اتخاذ القرارات وسط مشاعر ثابتة وهادئة وفى جو روحي خالٍ من التوتر وخير القرارات هى تلك التى نتخذها ونحن فى حالة طبيعية (مستقرة) لاسيما وان الإنسان فى خلوته بالدير يتجرد من الألقاب والمديح ويكون فى حجمه الطبيعي وفى (كادر) واحد مع آخرين كثيرين فى بيت الخلوة متفاوتين فى السن والقامة الروحية.
6-البذل والعطاء:-
وهى فرصه للعمل والبذل بحب والاشتراك مع الآخرين فى العمل بروح واحد لاسيما أولئك الذين اعتادوا على وجود من يخدمهم ويلبى لهم احتياجاتهم فى منازلهم.*​


----------



## happy angel (27 يونيو 2010)

*
منشطات الخلوة


توجد بعض العوامل التي تساعد على تنشيط الخلوة وجعلها أكثر فائدة نذكر بعضاً منها على سبيل المثال:



1- ثق أن الرب في انتظارك ويشتاق إليك وإلى لقائك، إذ تقول: العروس "أنا لحبيبي وإليَّ اشتياقه" (نش10:7).

2- توقع أنك ستنال بركة من الرب في خلوتك بحسب وعده: "وأنا أقول لكم اسألوا تعطوا، اطلبوا تجدوا، اقرعوا يفتح لكم. لأن كل من يسأل يأخذ ومن يطلب يجد، ومن يقرع يفتح له" (لو9:11،10).

3- اعلم أن الخلوة تبدأ في الليلة السابقة فلذا يلزم أن تنام مبكراً لتستيقظ مبكراً. 

4- إن أهملت خلوتك يوماً لأي ظرف قهري فلا تيأس، بل انتفض من جديد لتبدأ جولة جديدة في صراعك مع قوة الشر وقل "لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي إذا سقطت أقوم" (ميخا8:7)، أعترف للرب على تقصيرك.

5- احرص على أن يكون معك في مخدع صلاتك، كتابك المقدس وكتاب ترانيم، ومفكرة الخلوات، وقلماً لتكتب به تأملاتك.

6- واظب على كتابة خلوتك فسيكون ذلك مشجعاً لك على المثابرة.
زمن الخلوة 


قد يعوق الإنسان عن الخلوة عدم معرفته الزمن الذي يستغرقه في الخلوة، وقد يتعب ضميره لأنه لم يقض وقتاً كافياً في الخلوة. لهذا أحب أن ألفت النظر إلى حقيقة هامة جداً وهى أن الخلوة لا تقاس بمقياس {الكم} بل بمقياس {الكيف} أي لا يهم كثيراً كم من الوقت الذي يقضى في الخلوة؟ .. بل المهم هو هل حدث إتصال بينك وبين الله؟ .. هل كنت في حضرة الرب فعلاً؟ .. هل أصغيت إلى صوته؟ .. هل عرفت مشيئته من جهتك في هذا اليوم؟ ..هل تحدثت معه وجها 
لوجه؟ .. كما كان يتحدث مع موسى إذ يقول الكتاب: "ويكلم الرب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

*الخلوة هى بداية جديدة فى الطريق إلى الله* 






*مقدمة:
كثيراً ما كان الرب يسوع يترك الجموع - بل أحياناً- والتلاميذ لكي يصرف بعضاً من وقته في الجبل ويصلى، ومع أنه –له المجد- لم يكن محتاجاً للصلاة والخلوة، إلا أن ذلك كان بمثابة دعوة لنا، لنتبعه إلى هناك، حيث يتسلم منا تسبيحنا وشكرنا ليرفعه ذبيحة حب إلى الآب.وهكذا بخلوته يجذبنا إلى الخلوة .
ونحتاج بين آن وآخر إلى الاختلاء، بمعنى أن ننشغل بالله مع أنفسنا...لساعات طويلة أو لأيام، حيث لم تصبح الدقائق التي نحاسب فيها أنفسها- كل ليلة- بكافيه للرجوع إلى مواقعنا الروحية التي فقدناها، وهكذا يمتد الهدف من الخلوة فى جوهره إلى الحصول على موقع جديد فى محبتنا للمسيـــح.
ولما ازدحم الشارع المصري، وإمتد ضجيجه إلى منازلنا، ولما كان ليس من السهل الاختلاء فى الكنيسة، نظراً لعدم خلوها طوال النهار من المؤمنين بصلواتهم واحتياجاتهم، وبسبب الخشية من الالتقاء بالأصدقاء والمخدومين وغيرهم من المحبين وذوى الداله، وبسبب مطاردةِ الالتزامات والإغراءات وغير ذلك.
أمست الأديرة فى الصحارى والجبال مكاناً مناسباً للخلوة، وملاذاً لأولئك الذين يريدون الانحلال-لفترة- من كل ما ومن يتجاذبهم عن الله، للإتحاد به.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ+ + + + + + + ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الهدف من فترة الخلوة:
والدافع خلف الخلوة الروحية كثيرة، منها:
1- استعادة النشاط الروحي بعد فترة فتور وتراخى وإهمال فى التدبير الروحي من صلوات وقراءات:- والخلوة فى الدير تمنح المختلى الفرصة بأن يصلى بأكثر حرية ونقاوة ودون قيود كتلك التي يعانى منها فى حياته فى العالم...وينتهز الكثيرون من الشباب هذه الفترة ليتمتعوا فيها ببركة الصلاة بالأجبية وكذلك فى قراءة بعض أسفار كاملة من الكتاب المقدس بعمق وتأمل.
2- تجديد الذهن ومحاسبة النفس:-
وذلك بعد أن استرخى وتثقل بأفكار كثيرة وتلوث بخطايا غريبة وهوجم بحروب متنوعة وتكدست فيه أهداف قاسمت الله فى محبته واهتمامه، وهكذا صار الذهن مسترخياً وغير نقى. وتأتى هنا أهمية ساعات الخلوة فى البرية والتي يخرج فيها الشبان (فرادى) للتأمل فى محبة الله وعطاياه ونعمه، ولمحاسبة النفس، والبرية مثل مرآه يرى الشاب نفسه بكل ضعفاتها.... وكذلك فإن النظر إليها يميت الشهوة من القلب(مار إسحق)، وهى كذلك تذكرنا بالأبدية، إذ تنطبق زرقة السماء على أفق البرية، وكثيراً ما ساعدت الخلوة فى البرية فى التخلص من بعض الخطايا والسلبيات، ويعتبرها الكثيرون أنها أجمل وأنفع بنود برنامج الخلوة الروحية فى الأديرة.
3-التخلص من بعض الخطايا:-
حيث المناخ الملائم الخالي من المؤثرات الخارجية والمشبع بأنفاس القديسين وأرواحهم التي تبارك مساكنهم والتي يستمد منها( قوة التبكيت) والدعوة إلى حياة القداسة والوصول إلى الكمال.
4-الإعداد لمرحلة جديدة:-
كما يفعل الكثير من أمناء الخدمة وفصول إعداد الخدام، إذ يجعلون من الدير (فترة الخلوة) بداية مشوار الخدام الجدد فى الخدمة، ويجعلون من فترة الخلوة أيضاً بنداً هاماً من اهتمامات الخادم بحياته وخلاصه وضرورة أن يهرب إلى البرية بين آن وآخر للامتلاء. كذلك تأتى قبل اٌرتباط بعمل جديد...أو سفر...أو دعوة إلى الكهنوت أو التكريس 
وهكذا تصير فترة الخلوة نافعة قبل الأقدام على اتخاذ قرار مصيري أو شبه مصيري.
5-اتخاذ قرار هام:-
يميل الكثيرون إلى الالتجاء للأديرة لقضاء فترة خلوة بغرض اتخاذ قرار هام، حيث أنه من الواجب اتخاذ القرارات وسط مشاعر ثابتة وهادئة وفى جو روحي خالٍ من التوتر وخير القرارات هى تلك التى نتخذها ونحن فى حالة طبيعية (مستقرة) لاسيما وان الإنسان فى خلوته بالدير يتجرد من الألقاب والمديح ويكون فى حجمه الطبيعي وفى (كادر) واحد مع آخرين كثيرين فى بيت الخلوة متفاوتين فى السن والقامة الروحية.
6-البذل والعطاء:-
وهى فرصه للعمل والبذل بحب والاشتراك مع الآخرين فى العمل بروح واحد لاسيما أولئك الذين اعتادوا على وجود من يخدمهم ويلبى لهم احتياجاتهم فى منازلهم.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــ
ضمانات الاستفادة من الخلوة:
البعض يشعون وهم فى طريقهم إلى العالم، بعد انتهاء فترة الخلوة، بأنهم لم يحققوا الهدف من خلوتهم، ويقلقهم هذا الأمر، ونحن هنا نشير إلى الملاحظات كعوامل مساعدة فى تحقيق الهدف المرجو من الخلوة:-
+حاول أن تفرق بين الخلوة والرحلة، أو بين الخلوة ومعسكر العمل:-
وذلك بأن تجعل لكل دقيقة قيمتها وأنت فى الدير، فلا تكثر من الحديث مع الآخرين حتى ولو كان الحديث (حديثاً روحياً) إذ أنه غالباً ما يتطرق إلى أمور ليست روحية دون أن تدرى( الامتحانات... الغلاء... الاضطهاد.....) ولهذا ثلاثة عيوب:
تشتيت الذهن وتشويش الأفكار 
ضياع الوقت
جر الآخرين معك إلى هذه النتائج
+إختار مكان الخلوة ووقتها:-
حاول قدر استطاعتك اختيار المكان الهادئ والأوقات التى فيها الضغط على بيت الخلوة فى الأديرة، وإذا اضطررت إلى المجئ فى وقت ازدحام، فاحرص على أن تنفرد كثيراً بنفسك بعيداً عن الآخرين.
+الالتزام بالبرنامج اليومي للخلوة:-
وجدير بالذكر أن الغرض من عمل برنامج للخلوة هو مساعدة أولئك الذين لا يستطيعون الاستفادة بأنفسهم، وكثيراً ما يعفى المسئول فى بيت الخلوة بعض الأشخاص من الالتزام بهذا البرنامج، عندما يلمس فيهم إمكانية الاستفادة بطريقة أفضل مما لو التزموا به، وفيما عدا ذلك فإن البرنامج متكامل الفائدة ويناسب السواد الأعظم من طالبي الخلوة.
ويسبب الخروج عنه خسارة للخارج أولاً، ثم لبعض من حوله ثانياً، ويلاحظ هذا كثيراً مع ذوى الأعمار الصغيرة(تحت 16 سنة) ولذلك فالخلوة تناسب مرحلة ثانوي فما فوق، وإذا كان هناك الكثير من فتيان إعدادي يتشوقون لقضاء فترات خلوة، فهناك تفكير فى عمل بيوت خلوة خاصة بهم أو على الأقل تخصيص أوقات لهم فى بيت الخلوة الحالية.
+تحاشى الدالّة:-
بمعنى عدم تكوين دالة مع المكان بتكوين صداقات مع الآباء، أو التّجول فى طرقات الدير، وحب الاستطلاع بالأسئلة فى كل شئ، وزيارة مرافق الدير ومعرفة أخباره، فإن من شأن ذلك أن تجعل البرودة تتسلل إلى القلب، وتصبح الخلوة مجرد نزهة أو (تغيير جو).
ليس ذلك فقد وإنما غالباً ما يفقد الدير رهبته وقدسيته بالنسبة لهم مع الوقت. أضف إلى ذلك أن أولئك يتضايقون جداً من إلزامهم الدخول فى برنامج البيت ويتذمرون من متابعة المسئول لهم ويهربون من التضييق وينسون أن مسئوليته هى العمل على تحقيق الغرض من الخلوة بالنسبة لكل شاب.
+ملاحظة أخيرة:-
ألا وهى أنك ربما تكون قد استفدت جداً من الخلوة ولكنك لن تشعر ببركتها إلا بعد أن تترك الدير، ويبدأ عمل النعمة معك... وتبدأ تفاعلاتك الروحية مع كل ما قرأته وشاهدته وأحسست به فى الدير.
جنى ثمار الخلوة:-
حاول أن تحدد المنفعة التى أنعم الله بها لك فى فترة الخلوة، وذلك فى صورة بعض قرارات تتخذها بإرشاد الروح القدس وفى إتضاع، قبل مغادرتك الدير وبعد المذاقة الشهية لعمله فيك خلال فترة تواجدك بالدير... مثل أن تقرر الامتناع عن(.......) والإقلال من(......) والالتزام بـ(......) وإنهاء علاقتك بأولئك الذين تشعر بالخسارة بعد كل لقاء معهم(دون أن تكرههم) ثم العودة إلى تدبيرك الروحي الذي أهملته..... ومحبه كل أحد.... ونزع الخصومة من قلبك تجاه أي شخص.
وأيضاً إعداد نفسك لعمل فترات خلوة صغيرة فى منزلك ولو نصف ساعة يومياً أى عبارة عن تصغير لفترة الخلوة فى الدير، فيها تقرأ وتتأمل وتصلى وتحاسب نفسك، فإذا لم تستطع ذلك فى مسكنك خلال النهار يمكنك تحقيقها باكراً جداً...أو فى وقت متأخر من الليل، أو البحث عن أى مكان آخر هادئ تخرج إليه ولو لفترة قصيرة كل يوم، وتذكر دائماً أن الهدف من ذلك هو الحصول على يوم جديد أفضل من سابقه.
أخيــــــــــــــــراً
أحب أن أقول أن هناك شباباً كانوا سبب بركة لكل من فى بيت الخلوة، مجرد وجودهم دون أن يتحدثوا مع أحد أو يتعاملوا مع الآخرين. كما صارت فترة الخلوة بالنسبة للبعض الآخر أجمل أيام قضوها فى حياتهم تحمل لهم ذكريات مقدسة، وصاروا يشتهون يوما منها بعدما حاصرتهم اهتمامات كثيرة. كما تسببي فترة الخلوة أيضا فى إطلاق الشرارة الأولى لفكرة الرهبنة عند كثيرين وإذكائه عند آخرين
بيت الخلوة بدير البراموس 1990​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

*برنامج الخلوة






رغم اقتناع البعض بأهمية الخلوة وضرورتها، لكنهم لا يعرفون كيف يمارسونها، لذلك قد يهملون المواظبة عليها، أو قد لا يستفيدون منها. ولكن ما من شك إذا عرف المؤمن كيف يقضى فترة الإختلاء مع الرب لابد وأن يتشجع ويشتاق إلى مجالسة الله.

والخلوة تشمل أربعة أجزاء هي :

v تهيئة القلب.

v التأمل في الكتاب المقدس.

v الصلوات.

v إنهاء الخلوة.

أولاً : تهيئة القلب

قال القديس مار إسحق: "قبل أن ترغب إلى الله مصلياً، أستعد بما يجب". فالإستعداد أو تهيئة القلب للدخول في حضرة الرب أمر هام جداً لتحقق الخلوة هدفها ألا وهو الجلوس مع الرب ومشاركتة في حياتك.

كيف إذن يتهيأ القلب للدخول في محضر الرب؟.

يمكن أن يتم ذلك عن طريق الوسائل الآتية:

1- إغلاق أبواب الحواس الخارجية:

هذا ما قصده رب المجد يسوع بقوله: "وأما أنت فمتى صليت فأدخل إلى مخدعك وإغلق بابك" (مت6:6).



ولقد علق على هذا القول القديس أوغسطينوس بقوله: "ليست هذه المخادع سوى قلوبنا عينها، المخادع الروحية في إنساننا الداخلي".


ولنا في حديث القديس يوحنا كاسيان توضيحاً عملياً لذلك إذ يقول "فلندخل مخدعنا ونغلق بابنا، ونصلى، ولكن كيف نتمم ذلك عملياً؟ أليس بأن نعزل أفكار العالم والإهتمامات الباطلة وندخل في عشرة ملتصقة بالرب؟".


فتهيئة القلب للدخول في حضرة الرب تستلزم أن نخلى أذهاننا من كل الاهتمامات والانشغالات والارتباطات، ولنطرحها كلها عند أقدام الرب.


2- جمع الذهن وفتح أبواب الحواس الداخلية:

من الأمور اللازمة لتهيئة القلب، التركيز والإنفتاح على حقيقة حضور الرب ووجوده في مخدع الصلاة، فالله موجود بدون شك، عدم الوعي وعدم إدراك ذلك يضيع على المؤمن الفرصة والبركة. وقديماً إجتاز أبونا يعقوب أبو الأسباط في اختبار مماثل، فقد سار في البرية حتى المساء وافترش الرمال ونام، ثم إستيقظ على حقيقة جوهرية لم يكتشفها إلا متأخراً فصرخ قائلا: "حقاً إن الرب في هذا المكان وأنا لم أعلم"(تك16:28).

كثيرون يدخلون مخدع الصلاة ولا يعلمون أن الرب في هذا المكان!.

فرق شتان بين أبينا يعقوب وبين معلمنا داود الذي كان يشعر بوجود الرب في كل مكان يحاصره من كل ناحية فقال: "إن صعدت إلى السموات فأنت هناك، وإن فرشت في الهاوية فها أنت.. من خلف ومن قدام حاصرتني" (مز5:139ـ8).

ما أجمل ما عبر به القديس نيستاريون عن أهمية شعور المؤمن وإيمانه بحضور الرب إذ قال:"صلى إلى الله كأنك مشاهد له لأنه بالحقيقة حاضر".

وقد قال الأنبا يؤنس: "اشعر نفسك أنك واقف في حضرة الله وأن الله يراك ويسمعك وأنه قريب منك ينظر إليك بعطف". وقال أيضاً موضحاً مفهوم الشعور بالرب: "الشعور بوجود الله يشبه إلى حد ما، الشعور بوجود صديق عزيز. فبالتعامل الحبي معه، بالتحدث إليه ومعه، نقتنى شعوراً ثابتاً بوجود ذلك المحبوب. ليتنا نتجه إلى الله بنفس الجهد الذي نبذله في علاقتنا بالبشر، علماً بأنه حيث الحب فلا يكون هناك جهد، كل ما هنالك _ في علاقتنا بصديق والإحساس بوجوده _ أنه أمر يختص بالنظر، بينما الأمر في حالة الله يختص بالإيمان".

إذن لكي تهيئ قلبك للدخول في حضرة الرب اجمع ذهنك وافتح أبواب حواسك الداخلية لتدرك وتعي حقيقة حضور الرب في المكان.

لذلك تستطيع أن تقول وأنت في مخدع الصلاة بالإيمان "الرب حاضر معي الآن، إنه يصغي إلى، ويراني، ويحبني".


وتستطيع بجرأة الإيمان وبمشاعر الحب القلبي أن ترحب بالرب كترحيبك بأعز صديق، قل له: "مرحباً بك يا إلهي في مخدعي الذي هو مخدعك، وفي بيتي الذي هو بيتك، وفي قلبي الذي هو مسكنك".


3- تطهير القلب:

عامل آخر من عوامل تهيئة القلب للدخول في محضر الرب هو تنقية القلب لأن الرب يقول: "طوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله" (مت8:5). فلن تستطيع أن تدرك حضور الله إن لم يتطهر قلبك أولاً ويتنقى. وهوذا داود النبي يؤكد ذلك قائلا: "من يصعد إلى جبل الرب ومن يقوم في موضع قدسه. الطاهر اليدين والنقي القلب" (مز3:24،4)، ويقول أيضاً :"إن راعيت إثماً في قلبي لا يستمع لي الرب" (مز18:66)، وأشعياء النبي يوضح نفس الشيء عندما يكشف عن سـر إحتجاب الرب عن الرؤية الروحية بقوله: "ها إن يد الرب لم تقصر عن أن تخلص ولم تثقل أذنه عن أن تسمع، بل آثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم وبين إلهكم، وخطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم حتى لا يسمع" (أش1:59،2).

من أجل ذلك كان داود النبي حريصاً على تنقية قلبه وتطهيره حتى يعاين الرب، فهو يصلى من أجل ذلك ويقول: "إختبرنى يا الله واعرف قلبي إمتحنى واعرف أفكاري، وانظر إن كان في طريق باطل واهدني طريقاً أبديـاً" (مز23:139،24).

فافحص نفسك لتعرف خطاياك ولتقدم عنها توبة معترفاً بها أمام الرب، كما وضح نيافة الأنبا يونس قائلا: "حينما تشعر بخطاياك وثقلها عليك، أغلق الباب وحاجج في دجي الليل يسوع. وفي صلاتك قدم له كل ما فعلت. قال داود النبي: أعترف لك بخطبتي ولا أكتم إثمي، قلت أعرف للرب بذنبي وأنت رفعت آثام خطيتي" (مز5:32).

يمكنك أن تكتشف بعض خطاياك ولكن بكل تأكيد يستطيع الروح القدس أن يكشف لك عما تحتويه مخابئ نفسك فدعه يقوم بعمله داخلك، واترك له الفرصة مراقباً حركته في أعماقك، مرهفاً سمع إنسانك الداخلي ليصغي إلى تبكيتاته على ما يعوق الرؤية الروحية لوجود الله.

عندما تتضح خطاياك أمام عينيك، وعندما تندم عليها لا تيأس بل ضعها تحت الدم واثقاً في غفران الرب، وتطهيره لقلبك من كل الادناس مردداً قول الكتاب "إن إعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم" (1يو9:1). واضعاً في قلبك أن تعترف بها أمام الكاهن في أقرب فرصة.

هل اتضحت خطاياك الآن أمامك؟.

هل عرفت الخطية التي تحجب وجهه عنك؟.

إن لم تكن قد عرفت فيمكنك الرجوع إلى الفصل الرابع عشر من هذا الكتاب وهو فصل "فحص النفس" فقد يشير لك الروح على خطية أو أكثر تمنع رؤيتك لحقيقة وجود الرب الآن.


4- إرتداء الثياب الشرعية:

قطعاً أنا لا أعنى بذلك تغيير ثيابك وملابسك الخارجية، وإنما أقصد عاملاً جوهرياً له أهمية بالغة في تهيئة القلب للدخول في محضر الرب، فكثيراً ما يشعر المؤمن بصغر النفس وعدم الأهلية أو الإستحقاق للمثول أمام الرب.


وهذا الشعور أمر حقيقي وواجب وما ينبغي أن يغيب عن ذهن المؤمن، فلن يأتي اليوم الذي يكون فيه المؤمن مستحقاً في ذاته أن يقترب إلى الله أو أن يدخل في حضرته، بل إن من يتطاول على الدخول إلى حضرة الرب ظناً منه أن الطريق مفتوح أمامه بلا عائق ولا مانع وبلا قيد أو شرط فلا بد وأن ينكص على عقبيه خائباً، ومهما حاول أن يوهم نفسه أنه اتصل بالله فضميره يحتج داخله ويكذبه.


لقد دخل يهوشع الكاهن العظيم يوماً ليمثل أمام الرب دون أن يرتدى الثوب المعين الذي بسببه يتأهل الإنسان للدخول إلى حضرة الرب. فما كان من الملاك إلا أن نزع ثيابه القذرة وألبسه تلك الثياب المزخرفة. (زك1:3ـ5).


وماذا كان نصيب الإنسان الذي دخل العرس ولم يكن لابساً هذه الثياب ألم يطرح في الظلمة الخارجية؟. (مت11:22ـ13).


ليس موضوع الثياب موضوعاً جدلياً ولا نريد أن نناقشه من الجانب اللاهوتي العقيدي، وإنما هذا الثوب ببساطة هو ثوب المسيح أو هو استحقاق المسيح، فلا أحد يستحق الوجود في الحضرة الإلهية إلا الإنسان يسوع المسيح الذي بلا خطية واحدة، البار الوحيد، والذي ببره، أي من خلاله، وفي إستحقاقه، ننال قدوماً إلى الله "لأن به لنا.. قدوما.. إلى الآب" (أف18:2)، "به لنا جراءة وقدوم بإيمان عن ثقـة" (أف12:3).

إذن فتهيئة القلب للدخول في حضرة الرب تعنى أن تكون واعياً لهذه الحقيقة أنك لا تستحق الوجود في محضر الله (رغم أنك مؤمن) إلا من خلال إستحقاق المسيح. فتذكر هذا جيداً في كل مرة تريد أن توجد في حضرة الرب أن تقترب إلى وسيط العهد الجديد، ليعطيك إستحقاقة ويلبسك ثوب بره، ويدخلك في جنبه المطعون فيستر عيوبك ويدارى ضعفاتك ويؤهلك للمثول في الحضرة الإلهية. فتحت هذه الراية فقط يتم اللقاء، وعلى هذه الأرض الآمنة فقط نتواجه مع الرب، وتحت الصليب فقط تلتقي بالسيد.


بهذا الرداء فقط يسمح لك بمقابلة ملك الملوك، وبدون هذا الثوب المقدس لن تؤهل للدخول في محضر الرب.


فهذا ما كان يعنيه السيد المسيح في قوله "يعطيكم الآب كل ما طلبتم باسمي" (يو16:15).

ولهذا قال معلمنا بولس الرسول "الذي به لأجل إسمه قبلنا نعمة" (رو5:1)، لا تكتف بأن تكون هذه حقيقة إيمانية في ذهنك بل حولها إلى منطلق إيماني للممارسة العملية لتتهيأ نفسك للدخول إلى حضرة الرب في حمى المسيح، وما أجمل ما جاء في بستان الرهبان عن ذلك، "أنه بدون هذا الاسم لا ولن يوجد خلاص البتة كقول الرسول بطرس: أنه ليس إسم آخر تحت السماء أعطى للناس به ينبغي أن نخلص، ونحن نؤمن أن ربنا يسوع المسيح هو الواسطة الذي به يحصل الناس على الدنو من الله والحديث معه".


5- تذكر إحسانات الرب ومحبته:

ومما يساعدك على الشعور بحضور الرب هو أن تتذكر معاملاته الحبية معك كأب يعتني بك ويرعاك ويحميك. فهذا يطرد مشاعر الخوف إلى خارج "لأن المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف إلى خارج"(1يو18:4). وهذا ما كان يذكره داود النبي ليدخل به إلى محضر الرب لذلك نراه يقول: "باركي يا نفسي الرب وكل ما في باطني ليبارك اسمه القدوس باركي يا نفسي الرب ولا تنسى كل حسناته الذي يغفر جميع ذنوبك الذي يشفى كل أمراضك الذي يفدى من الحفرة حياتك الذي يكللك بالرحمة والرأفة الذي يشبع بالخير عمرك فيتجدد مثل النسر شبابك"(مز2:103ـ5).


6- التـرنيــم:

من أهم عوامل تهيئة القلب أيضاً للدخول في حضرة الرب هو الترنيم، فقد قال داود النبي صراحة "ادخلوا إلى حضرته بترنم"(مز2:100).


والمهم أن تركز على معاني الترنيمة لا أن تكتفي بمجرد ترديدها وإلا فلن تنتفع شيئاً.


الترنيمة تنقل لك خبرة إنسان تلامس مع اله وفاض قلبه بهذه الكلمات، لذلك فالترنيمة تنقلك عن طريق معانيها إلى أن تتلامس أنت كذلك مع الله.


فعندما تكون في مخدعك أختر ترنيمة معزية، ثم حدد الأعداد التي تناسب مع حالتك ورنمها.


لا تحجم عن الترنيم بسبب صوتك فرنم لله لأن ليس أحد يسمع، المهم أن تتعزى بمعاني الترنيمة.


7- الإيمــان.

لا تعتمد على شعورك وإحساسك الخارجي، بل بحواس الإنسان الداخلي أي بالإيمان ثق أن الله ليس فقط موجوداً في مخدع الصلاة معك بل هو أيضاً في داخلك بحسب وعده "إني سأسكن فيهم وأسير بينهم" (2كو16:6). وكما قال رب المجد يسوع "إن أحبني أحد يحفظ كلامي ويحبه أبى وإليه نأتي وعنده نصنع منزلاً" (يو23:14). وقوله أيضاً: "هأنذا واقف على الباب وأقرع إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل إليه وأتعشى معه وهو معي" (رؤ20:3).


ومن هذا المنطلق قال معلمنا بولس الرسول: "أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم" (1كو16:3).


وكل من دخل إلى حضرة الرب بالإيمان يستطيع أن يختبر هذه الحقيقة المجيدة فقد قال القديس يوحنا سابا (الشيخ الروحاني): "طوبى للذي يشخص فيك داخله.. طوبى لذلك الذي يطلبك في شخصه ... لا تطلبه خارجاً عنك، ذاك الذي مسكنه ومقره في داخلك".


وبناء عليه قال الأنبا يؤنس: "يقول أحدهم: الله موجود في كل مكان. لكن ليس هذا بالنسبة لنا. هناك مكان واحد في الكون كله نتصل فيه بالله، في عمق قلبنا "أنتم هيكل الله" هناك هو ينتظرنا، هناك يقابلنا، هناك يتحدث إلينا. ولكي نجده ونقابله، علينا أن ندخل إلى داخلنا لذا إذا أردنا نشعر بحضور الله، علينا أن ننظر إليه في الداخل وليس في الخارج. علينا ألا نترك الفكر يفتش عنه هنا وهناك خارجاً عنا. وحتى لو كان هناك فليس في ذلك المكان نتصل به بل في قلوبنا فقط".


هل لك هذا الإيمان؟ هل تثق فعلاً أنك في حضرة الله الذي يسكن قلبك؟.


ثانياً : التأمل في الكتاب المقدس


( الإصغاء لكلام الرب )

بعد أن تدخل في حضرة الرب بتهيئة قلبك للمثول بين يديه، يبدأ الجزء الثاني من الخلوة وهو الإستماع إلى صوت الرب هو يتكلم إليك من خلال الكتاب المقدس. قل للرب "ماذا تريد أن أفعل" (أع6:9).


ولكي تستوضح جيداً صوت الرب لك نضع أمامك هذه الخطوات لتساعدك.


1- ارفع قلبك بطلبة قصيرة وقل للرب الموجود معك "أسمعني يارب صوتك من خلال كتابك وكلمني بما تريدني أن أحيا به في هذا اليوم" قل له "اكشف عن عيني لأرى عجائب من شريعتك" (مز18:119).



2- ابدأ بقراءة الفصل الكتابي الذي حددته مسبقاً للتأمل في فترات الخلوة اليومية. ويحسن أن نشير هنا إلى أن التأمل في الكتاب المقدس في الخلوات اليومية يهدف إلى بناء ونمو الروح، وهذا لا يغنى عن دراسة الكتاب المقدس اليومية بهدف المعرفة الكتابية والإلمام بالتاريخ المقدس والتعرف على شخصيات الكتاب وأحداثه. ولهذه الدراسة وضعنا برنامجاً يمكنك من دراسة الكتاب المقدس بعهديه في عام واحد أو اثـنين بحسب ظروفك وستجد هذا البرنامج في الفصل الخامس عشر من هذا الكتاب.



أما التأمل في الكتاب في الخلوات اليومية فله برنامج آخر يفضل أن تحدده أنت بحسب احتياجك ويمكن أن يكون:

أ- جزءاً من إصحاح يؤخذ بالترتيب يومياً من برنامج القراءات اليومية المشار إليه أنفاً.

ب- آيات مستخرجة من الكتاب المقدس بالإستعانة "بفهرس الكتاب المقدس" أو "مغنى الطلاب في مواضيع الكتاب" عن موضوع تشعر باحتياجك الروحي إليه، كالغضب، أو الطهارة، أو التدقيق، وتتأمل في آية واحدة كل يوم.


جـ- آيات دروس الكتاب الأسبوعية (بالنسبة لأعضاء المجموعات) كمادة للخلوات اليومية فتأخذ آية في كل خلوة.


3- اقرأ الآية التي ترى أن الله يكلمك من خلالها، عدة مرات (ثلاثة مرات مثلاً) ثم تعرف على الفكرة الرئيسية منها.

4- إذا أمكنك أن تقرأ الآية في ترجمات أخرى للكتاب المقدس موثوق بها سيعينك على فهم الآية فهماً جيداً للتعرف بوضوح على قصد الله منها.


5- طبق هذه الآية على حياتك وتعرف على الأثر الذي تركته في قلبك والذي سوف تحيا به خلال يومك هذا. ويمكنك أن تستعين بالمداخل الآتية لتتعرف على أثر هذه الآية في حياتك:

أ- هل يحدثك الرب من خلالها عن خطية معينة يريدك أن تعترف بها وتتركها؟.

ب- هل تجد في هذه الآية وصية إلهية بأمرك الرب أن تنفذها وتسلك بموجبها؟.

جـ- هل تقدم لك هذه الآية إمتيازاً معيناً في المسيح يسوع فيحق أن تشكر الرب عليه؟.

د- هل يعطيك الرب من خلال هذه الآية وعداً ببركة معينة فتصلى لكي تحصل عليها؟.

هـ- هل تظهر لك هذه الآية صفة من صفات الرب السامية لتمجده وتعظمه من أجلها؟.

و- هل تبرز لك هذه الآية مثلاً أعلى لشخصية من شخصيات الكتاب المقدس لتقتدي بإيمانها، وتعيش يومك هذا كما عاشت هي مع الرب؟.



هذه بعض مداخل التأمل لتتعرف على أثر الآية على نفسك فقد تجد في هذه الآية أمراً واحداً من هذه المداخل أو أكثر، ولكن المهم أن تصغي إلى الرب وهو يكلمك من خلال الآية فلا تنس أنك في حضرة رب الجنود، ومهما قال لك فافعله" (يو5:2). فلا فائدة من خلوة لم تصغ فيها إلى صوت الرب ولم تتهيأ لتفعل مشيئته في حياتك.

ثالثـاً : الصلوات
(التحدث إلى الرب)

بعد أن تصغي إلى صوت الرب من خلال آية التأمل، يأتي دورك لتتحدث إليه، وهو مشتاق ليسمع صوتك كما أفصح عن ذلك في حديثه إلى عروس النشيد قائلاً: "يا حمامتي في محاجئ (نخاريب) الصخر، في ستر (خفايا) المعاقل، أريني وجهك، أسمعيني صوتك، لأن صوتك لطيف، ووجهك جميل"(نش14:2). ويمكن أن يدور حديثك مع الرب حول عدة مواضيع منها:


* موضوع آية التأمل.

* أمورك الخاصة.

* طلبات لأجل الآخرين.

* طلبات لأجل الخدمة المحلية.

* طلبات لأجل الخدمة في المسكونة.



1- موضوع آية التأمل:

من خلال آية التأمل تكلم الرب معك عن أمر من الأمور السابق شرحها هي: خطية، وصية، امتياز، وعد، صفة من صفاته، مثل أعلى.



فيجب عليك إذن أن تحدثه بشان ما تكلم به إليك، فهو إما أن يكون: إعتراف، أو طلبة، أو شكر، أو تمجيد.

1- اعتراف:

فإن كان الرب قد كلمك عن خطية معينة فاعترف عنها طالباً الغفران في دم المسيح لأنه "إن إعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم"(1يو9:1).

ولقد قال القديس أنطونيوس "لا تكنز خطيئتك التي صنعتها لأن أفضل ما يقتنيه الإنسان هو أن يقر بخطاياه قدام الله ويلوم نفسه"

ب- طلبة:

وإن كان الرب قد كلمك من خلال الآية عن ترك خطية معينة، أو حدثك عن وصية لتنفيذها، فاطلب منه المعونة والقوة لتتمكن من ذلك لأنه قال: "بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئاً"(يو5:15).



وجميل جداً ما قاله القديس أنبا أشعياء: "إذ صليت إلى الله فقل: يا ربى يسوع أنت عوني ورجائي وأنا في يديك أنت تعرف ما هو صالح لي، فأعنى ولا تتركني أخطئ إليك أو اتبع هواي ولا ترفضني فإني ضعيف ولا تسلمني لأعدائي فإني لجأت إليك فخلصني بتحننك".



جـ- شكر:

وإن كان حديث الرب لك من خلال الآية أنه قد قدم لك إمتيازاً معييناً أو بركة خاصة، فاشكره على ذلك كقول الكتاب "اشكروا في كل شئ لأن هذه هي مشيئته الله في المسيح يسوع من جهتكم"(1تس18:5).



ولقد قال القديس مار إسحق:

"ليست موهبة بلا نمو وازدياد إلا التي ينقصها الشكر".



وقال أيضاً:

"فم يشكر دائماً إنما يقبل البركة من الله تعالى أو قلب يلازم الحمد والشكر تحل فيه النعمة".



د- تمجيد وتسبيح:

وإن كانت الآية قد أبرزت لك صفة من صفات الله الفائقة كمحبته ورحمته ... فمجده، وعظمه، وهذا ما فعله داود النبي إذ قال "احمدوا الرب لأنه صالح لأن إلى الأبد رحمته" (مز1:106).

هذه هي مادة الصلاة المستمدة من آيات التأمل ولقد أجمل القديس باسيليوس الكبير والعلامة أوريجينوس هذه العناصر الأربعة فقالا:


في الأول يجب أن نمجد الله بكل قوتنا وبقدر إستطاعتنا، ونلمس صورة ذلك في المزمورين 103 ، 104


ثم نشكره من أجل إحساناته لكل البشر عامة ولنا خاصة (انظر شكر داود النبي في 2صم 22).


ويتبع ذلك اعتراف الإنسان بخطاياه وعصيانه لأوامره وطلبته إلى الله أن يغفر خطاياه الماضية وأن يشفيه من كل الأمراض الروحية المتسلطة عليه.

وأخيرا يعدد المصلى كل إحتياجاته الروحية والجسدية له وللجميع.



وفي النهاية تختتم الصلاة بتمجيد الله.



2- طلبات خاصة بك.:

هذا مجال آخر كمادة حديث مع الله الحاضر معك في مخدع صلاتك ويمكن أن يدور الحديث في هذا المجال حول محاور هامة مثل:



أ- القرارات الحاسمة:

فإن كنت تواجه موقفاً يتطلب قراراً حاسماً، أو مشكلة صعبة تحتاج إلى حل حاسم فضع الأمر أمام الرب، وتكلم مع الرب بخصوصه، حتى يرشدك من خلال آيات الكتاب المقدس إلى قرار يتفق مع إرادته لأنه هو الذي وعد قائلا: "أعلمك. أرشدك الطريق التي تسلكها. أنصحك. عيني عليك"(مز8:32).



ب- تحديد أهداف حياتك:

ناقش مع الرب أهدافك التي تريد أن تعيش من أجلها وهل هي تتفق مع مشيئته أم لا؟ وهل هي مكرسة للرب ومتمشية مع خطته الإلهية لحياتك؟



فقد قال بولس الرسول: "لأن ليس أحد منا يعيش لذاته لأنه إن عشنا فللرب نعيش وإن متنا فللرب نموت فإن عشنا وإن موتنا فللرب نحن لأنه لهذا مات المسيح وقام وعاش لكي يسود على الأحياء والأموات" (رو7:14ـ9).



جـ – مشاركة الرب برنامج يومك:

ضع أمام الرب أعمالك وأنشطتك وزياراتك في هذا اليوم حيث أن وقتك هو ملك للرب فهل كل دقيقة ستكون بحسب فكر الرب ووفق خطته؟ اعرض برنامج اليوم عليه حتى يلغى منه ما لا يريده ويضيف ما يراه "لأننا نحن عمله مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فأعدها لكي نسلك فيها" (أف10:2). فهل الأعمال التي سوف تنجزها اليوم هي بعينها الأعمال الصالحة التي سبق الله فأعدها لكي تسلك فيها؟!.



3- طلبات لأجل الآخرين:

وأنت في حضرة الرب، يحسن أن تكلمه عن أخوتك الذين تحت الآلام مثلك كقول يعقوب الرسول "صلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض.."(يع16:5).



وهذا ما كان يفعله بولس الرسول إذ يقول: "اشكر إلهي عند كل ذكرى إياكم دائما في كل أدعيتي مقدماً الطلبة لأجل جميعكم بفرح"(فى3:1،4).



سُئل القديس برصنوفيوس:

إذا طلب إنسان أن أصلى لأجله أينبغي لي أن أصلى لأجله أم لا؟. أجاب: جيد أن تصلى عن كل من يسألك لأن الرسول يقول: صلوا لأجل بعضكم بعضاً كيما تعافوا، وقد صلى أناس لأجل الرسل. على أن تفعل ذلك كمن هو غير مستحق ولا دالة له.



تحدث مع الرب عن أفراد أسرتك، وأقربائك، وأصدقائك، وجيرانك، وبالأولى أخوتك في جسد المسيح ... ويمكن أن يدور الحديث بخصوصهم مع الله حول:-

أ- أمور محددة تخصهم مثل ظروفهم، مشاكلهم، أمراضهم،أحزانهم، احتياجاتهم المادية، ... الخ.

ب- اطلب لهم ما تطلبه لنفسك.

ج- اطلب من الرب أن يفتقد بخلاصه من لم يتعرفوا عليه بعد.

د- اطلب نموا روحياً في النعمة وفي معرفة الله لمن تعرفوا على الرب ويسيرون في طريقة.



هذه بعض الأمور التي تساعدك على فتح أبواب للحديث مع الرب بخصوص الآخرين أن تستخدم قائمة للصلاة موضحاً فيها إسم من تصلى لأجله، والطلبة المحددة، والآية الكتابية التي تستند عليها هذه الطلبة (إن استطعت) ثم تاريخ بدء الطلبة وتاريخ الاستجابة حتى تستطيع أن تشكر الرب على إستجابته. (ستجد في مفكرة الخلوة جدولا لقائمة الصلاة من أجل الآخرين).



4- طلبات لأجل الخدمة المحلية:

من المواضيع التي تستطيع أن تتحدث مع الرب عنها هي الخدمات المحلية في المدينة والوطن الذي تعيش فيه فقد علمتنا الكنيسة أن نرفع طلباتنا في القداس الإلهي قائلين: "أذكر يارب خلاص هذا الموضع المقدس الذي لك ..." فينادى الشماس قائلاً: "صلوا من أجل ... مدينتنا هذه وسائر المدن والكور والجزائر ..." فاطلب من أجل:-



أ- خدمات الكنيسة التي تصلى فيها والكنائس الأخرى في نفس المدينة وفي الوطن كله حبذا لو طلبت من أجل كل مدينة على حدة.

ب- الآباء الكهنة والخدام والوعاظ.

ج- مدارس الأحد واجتماعات الشباب والإجتماعات العامة.

د- فئات الشعب الذين يحضرون إلى الكنائس والذين لا يحضرون.

هـ- انتشار كلمة الإنجيل لتغزو كل بيت وكل قلب.

و- الحكام والولاة وكل من هو في منصب … .

هذه وغيرها مواضيع يمكنك أن تتحدث بها إلى الرب لأن هذا يفرح الرب لأنه قال: "من جهة بنى ومن جهة عمل يدي أوصوني"(أش11:45).



5- طلبات لأجل الخدمة في المسكونة:

مما لا شك فيه أن الله يحب العالم (يو16:3) وأرسل تلاميذه إلى العالم أجمع ليكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها (مر15:16) فجميل إذن أن نتحادث مع الرب من جهة أهدافه للعالم. ويمكن أن يدور حديثك معه حول:



أ- خلاص العالم أجمع.

ب- وصول الكرازة بالإنجيل إلى كل مكان. حبذا لو ذكرت قارة قارة (أفريقيا- أسيا- أوربا- أمريكا- أستراليا).

جـ- أن يرسل الرب فعلة إلى حصاده.

د- الكوارث والبراكين والزلازل والحروب والمجاعات والأوبئة التي تحل بالعالم.



هذه أيضاً بعض الأمور التي يمكن أن تتكلم مع الرب بخصوص العالم. (ستجد في مفكرة الخلوة جدول الصلاة الأسبوعي).

رابعاً : إنهاء الخلوة


في ختام فترة الخلوة ينبغي أن تراعى الأمور الآتية:

1- حدد الأمر الذي سوف تمارسه طوال يومك كنتيجة للخلوة والحديث مع الله، فهذا الأمر الذي ستخرج به من خلوتك سوف يساعدك على حفظ فكرك في المسيح والحياة في محضر الرب. واطلب من الرب أن يساعدك على ذلك.

2- أشكر الله على هذه الفرصة التي أتاحها لتختلي به وتجلس معه وتحادثه.

3- اطلب من الرب أن يمتعك بفرصة أخرى معه مماثلة.

4- احرص على أن تدون خلوتك في مفكرة الخلوات اليومية قبل أن تخرج من مخدع الصلاة.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

*كيف تحافظ على ان تكون الخلوة يومية ؟

هناك عددة امور تساعد على ان تحافظ على الخلوة على ان تكون يومية :
- على ان تكون في ساعة محددة يومياََ
- ان تكون في مكان ثابت ( لانه سوف يساعد كثيراََ في الانشغال بالله وحده )

كلمة اخيرة


هل تستطيع ان يمر يومك دوم ان تتكلم مع ابوك و امك ؟؟
الله هو ابوك السماوي هو الذي يحبك و يرعاك و يهمتم بك اكثر من اهتمام ابائنا و امهاتنا , وعد الله يقول : ان نست الام رضيعها فانا الرب لا انسى
اذا الله هو ابونا السماوي و كما اننا نحن البشر كا طبيعة بشرية لا نستطيع ان يمر يومنا دون ان نتحدث مع الاب الارضي كذلك يجب علينا ان لا يمر اليوم دون ان نتكلم مع ابونا السماوي اي ان انا اتكلم معه و هو يتكلم معي من خلال الكتاب المقدس
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

*دور الروح القدس فى الخلوة

وَكَذَلِكَ الرُّوحُ أَيْضاً يُعِينُ ضَعَفَاتِنَا لأَنَّنَا لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ
مَا نُصَلِّي لأَجْلِهِ كَمَا يَنْبَغِي. وَلَكِنَّ الرُّوحَ نَفْسَهُ
يَشْفَعُ فِينَا بِأَنَّاتٍ لاَ يُنْطَقُ بِهَا. وَلَكِنَّ
الَّذِي يَفْحَصُ الْقُلُوبَ يَعْلَمُ مَا هُوَ اهْتِمَامُ الرُّوحِ
لأَنَّهُ بِحَسَبِ مَشِيئَةِ اللهِ يَشْفَعُ فِي الْقِدِّيسِينَ.
رو 8: 27،26

فهو الذي يقودنا إلى محضر الله وعرشه العظيم

فهو الذي يفتح عيوننا لنري مجده ويضع الحمد والتسبيح في شفاهنا لمجده

وهو الذي يفحص قلوبنا وطرقنا ويشير ويبكت علي كل خطية فينا وبذلك ينقي ويقدس حياتنا أمامه

وهو الذي يفحص أعماق الله ويشاركنا عنه وعن قلبه واهتمامه ويضع في قلوبنا الأيمان لنطلب منه بحسب
مشيئة الله فيسمع لنا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

*الاختلاء للقديس اغسطينوس.






+ إن الاختلاء ليس عمل سلبى بقدر ما هو إيجابى . يكتشف فيه الانسان أنه شقى وبائس وفقير وأعمى وعريان .. وفى ذات الوقت
يكتشف وجود الله ماسح الدموع وحامل الخطايا وصاحب القبلات الطاهرة
+ ما أجمل الاختلاء والانسحاق للدخول لأعماق النفس إنه سر عظيم يوصلنى لأعماق ضعفى .. ويوصلنى لأعظم لقاء مع الله الساكن فىَّ .

+ الخلوة هدفها الدخول لأعماق النفس واكتشاف ضعف ترابيتها ، وكثرة خطاياها ومراوغتها .. ثم استعلان وجود الله فى ( القلب ) وحبه وقبلاته وأحضانه .

+ اسرع لكيما تبنى شخصيتك بكثـرة وجـودك مع الله واكتشاف ضعفاتك ، وزيادة حبك للذى مات عنك .

+ إن فترة الخلوة أمر ضرورى ولازم لانكشاف النفس لصاحبها ويكفى أن يكون موضوعنا هو أخطاؤنا فى حق الله .

+ التأمل الهادىء يقود إلى انطلاق النفس ..

+ يصعب الحديث البسيط والصلاة إلى الله عندما يكون الفكر منشغلاً بالهموم الزائلة .

+ ربما اشتكيت مرات أنك لا تستطيع أن تصلى إلى الله .. أعرفت السبب ؟ إنه عدم هدوء النفس ..

+ اجلس إلى نفسك وصارحها فى الكشف عن الرباطات التى تعوق تحررك وقدمها للمسيح فى صلواتك ليعطيك تحرراً منها .

+ اهتم بأن تجلس فى هدوء مع نفسك فترة محددة من الوقت متأملاً فقط فى خطاياك . ثم فى صليب المسيـح . ودوّن ما يرشدك إليه الرب فى تأملاتك .

+ يكفيك فى خلوتك أن تتأمل فى صليب رب المجد . ففى هذا الصليب كسرت شوك الموت التى هى الخطية .



مناجــاة

ربى يسوع ... أعطِ يارب كل انسان فى الكنيسة شيخ أو شاب أو طفل أن يتحدث معك ويختلى بك ويحبك ويتمتع بقبلاتك ويتطهر بدمك ويستعلن قوتك فى حياته ..

+ أعطِ يارب الكنيسة وخدامها أن ينسكبوا بالصوم والصلاة ليستعلن كل واحد فيها وجود الله ـ أعظم قوة فى حياته آمين .

+ يا نفسى كم من مرة يحاول الله اغرائك بالانحياز له؟! مرة بانجاح طرقك ، ومرة بانقاذك من تجربة ، ومرة بكلمة أو عظة مؤثرة داعياً إياك وقائلاً : " تعالى إلىَّ وأنا أريحك " .

+ هل خرجتِ يا نفسى معه إلى البرية .. إلى مخدع الصلاة .. إلى خلوة بينك وبينه .. إنه يتملقك ليخرج بك للبرية ليعلن لكِ حقيقتكِ ثم يغفر لكِ كل شئ فتشعرين بالدين نحوه إزاء حبه وغفرانه غير المحدود فلا تجدى سوى الحب تقدمينه سداداً لدينكِ ؟!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

*أقوال عن الإختلاء*








 + الدخول لأعماق النفس يعنى الاختلاء .
 + إن الاختلاء ليس عمل سلبى بقدر ما هو إيجابى . يكتشف فيه الانسان أنه شقى وبائس وفقير وأعمى وعريان .. وفى ذات الوقت يكتشف وجود الله ماسح الدموع وحامل الخطايا وصاحب القبلات الطاهرة .
 + ما أجمل الاختلاء والانسحاق للدخول لأعماق النفس إنه سر عظيم يوصلنى لأعماق ضعفى .. ويوصلنى لأعظم لقاء مع الله الساكن فىَّ .
 + الخلوة هدفها الدخول لأعماق النفس واكتشاف ضعف ترابيتها ، وكثرة خطاياها ومراوغتها .. ثم استعلان وجود الله فى ( القلب ) وحبه وقبلاته وأحضانه .
 + اسرع لكيما تبنى شخصيتك بكثـرة وجـودك مع الله واكتشاف ضعفاتك ، وزيادة حبك للذى مات عنك .
 + إن فترة الخلوة أمر ضرورى ولازم لانكشاف النفس لصاحبها ويكفى أن يكون موضوعنا هو أخطاؤنا فى حق الله .
 + التأمل الهادىء يقود إلى انطلاق النفس .
 + يصعب الحديث البسيط والصلاة إلى الله عندما يكون الفكر منشغلاً بالهموم الزائلة .
 + ربما اشتكيت مرات أنك لا تستطيع أن تصلى إلى الله .. أعرفت السبب ؟ إنه عدم هدوء النفس .
 + اجلس إلى نفسك وصارحها فى الكشف عن الرباطات التى تعوق تحررك وقدمها للمسيح فى صلواتك ليعطيك تحرراً منها .
 + اهتم بأن تجلس فى هدوء مع نفسك فترة محددة من الوقت متأملاً فقط فى خطاياك . ثم فى صليب المسيـح . ودوّن ما يرشدك إليه الرب فى تأملاتك .
 + يكفيك فى خلوتك أن تتأمل فى صليب رب المجد . ففى هذا الصليب كسرت شوك الموت التى هى الخطية .
 مناجــاة :
 ربى يسوع ... أعطِ يارب كل انسان فى الكنيسة شيخ أو شاب أو طفل أن يتحدث معك ويختلى بك ويحبك ويتمتع بقبلاتك ويتطهر بدمك ويستعلن قوتك فى حياته ..
 + أعطِ يارب الكنيسة وخدامها أن ينسكبوا بالصوم والصلاة ليستعلن كل واحد فيها وجود الله ـ أعظم قوة فى حياته آمين .
 + يا نفسى كم من مرة يحاول الله اغرائك بالانحياز له؟! مرة بانجاح طرقك ، ومرة بانقاذك من تجربة ، ومرة بكلمة أو عظة مؤثرة داعياً إياك وقائلاً : " تعالى إلىَّ وأنا أريحك " .
 + هل خرجتِ يا نفسى معه إلى البرية .. إلى مخدع الصلاة .. إلى خلوة بينك وبينه .. إنه يتملقك ليخرج بك للبرية ليعلن لكِ حقيقتكِ ثم يغفر لكِ كل شئ فتشعرين بالدين نحوه إزاء حبه وغفرانه غير المحدود فلا تجدى سوى الحب تقدمينه سداداً لدينكِ ؟!
 أقوال عن الصمت
 + ما أحلى الصمت وأعذبه وأقواه إذا كنا حاملين الصليب مع يسوع ، وما أشقى الصمت وعذابه والاحساس بالظلم إذا فارق ظل الصليب الحلو حياتنا .
 + الخادم يخدم ويعمل ويتكلم ويبنى ولكن عندما يرى علامة للصمت فليصمت . يصمت ليعمل داخلياً : بالحب .. بالخدمة الخفية والفردية . والصلاة بعيداً عن الغيرة.. إنه يصمت ولكنه يعمل لا يفتح فاه .
 صمت باذل :
 + صمت ( المسيح ) بعد التاسعة ، وأسلم الروح ، ونزل للقبر . إنها ساعة صمت رهيب .. حتى الطبيعة صمتت .. هذه الساعات الصامتة كان الجسد كله يبذل دمه قطرة قطرة من أثار مساميره .. وجلداته .. وجبينه النازف دماً لخلاصى وللعالم كله لا فرق بين جنس وجنس أو لون وآخر ، أو يهودى أو وثنى .. للجميع .. حتى بذل آخر قطرة من دمه . وأسلم الروح .
 + البذل فى الخدمة إلى المنتهى . البذل فى الصلاة إلى المنتهى .
 صمت عامل :
 + إختطف أكبر فريسة معه إلى الفردوس . فتح باب الفردوس .. قلب حزننا إلى فرح ( ثيؤطوكية الأحد ) .
 " أبى يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أيضاً أعمل " .
 كانت هذه الساعات يخلص فيها جنس البشر من قبضة العدو .. أذل الشيطان وسحقه . نزل للجحيم وفك المسبيين . " ومحا الصك الذى كان علينا فى الفرائض ".. ولم يكن الصمت إلاَّ معركة فاصلة لصالح البشرية المهلهلة .
 وكان صمت الحب :
 + إنه أحب .. وخدم .. وأعطى .. واليوم ( يوم الصليب ) يعطى ذاته صامتاً .
 + ما أجملك أيها الحب الصامت ، ما أجمل القلب الذى ينام مملوءاً بحب الجميع حتى البذل .. لا يدين انساناً .. ولا يحتقر .. لا يخيّر بين هذا وذاك .
 منــاجاة :
 + ربى هل الموتى يصمتون كما يقول شهود يهوه ؟
 لا لا .. إنهم يعملون باستمرار وجبروت ..
 + أمنا العذراء .. مارجرجس .. لنا سحابة من الشهود تصلى عنا دائماً .. السماء عمل ليس فيها صمت أبداً ..
 + فيها الجالس على العرش ومذبح ونفوس الذين قتلوا والذين يسيرون على جبل صهيون خلف الخروف والغالبين أمام البحر البلورى فيها شفاعات القديسين .
 أقوال عن التسبيح
 + الترنيم القبطى هو حوار مع اسم الخلاص ( اسم يسوع المسيح ) وليس مجرد ترنيم عادى .
 + الآباء الأقباط أبرزوا بحق ترديد اسم يسوع لخلاص الانسان حتى صار محور عبادتهم ، بل صاروا يتنفسونه " لأنه ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطى بين الناس به ينبغى أن نخلص " .
 + الحقيقة إن الألحان متعة ولذة شخصية كوسيلة للعبادة والسمو الروحى متشبهين بالملائكة .
 + هذه التسبحة ( الثلاث فتية ) تجمع فى منظر واحد وجودها فى الحاضر الزمنى المؤلم ، ووجودها فى الأبدية السعيدة . فهى فى نار العالم وهى فى حضرة الله والسعادة السماوية .
 + إن التسبيح هو من طبيعة الملائكة التى اكتسبتها من وجودها فى حضرة الله .
 + والشيطان عندما طرد من حضرة الله فقد التسبيح وامتلأ قلبه بالحسد والغيرة والشر .
 أقوال عن السجود مناجـاة :
 + يا نفسى الغالية اسجدى مع المريمات .
 أ ـ سجود الفرح :
 فرح بالذى قام وكسر شوكة الموت .
 + إن شوكة الموت هى الخطية .. اسجدى يا نفسى مع المجدلية سجود الفرح بالذى حررها من شوكة الموت ، الذى أقامها من شهواتها وأعتقها من السبعة الشياطين ، وحررها من قيود العالم ..
 + اسجدى يا نفسى سجود النفوس الهائمة فى حب الذى فداها وحررها بكسر شوكة الموت عنها .
 ب ـ سجود الشكر :
 + شكر للذى مات لأجل خطايانا وقام لأجل تبريرنا .
 + إن الشكر نابع من قلب النفوس الهائمة بحب الله .
 + والشكر هو عبادة النفوس التى أحست بالدين الذى عليها لأنه مات لأجل خطايانا ..
 + يا نفسى اشكرى واذكرى أن هذه المرأة كانت مديونة بالكثير فترك لها كثيراً .. فأحبت كثيراً ..
 + يا نفسى لا تنسى أن حب يسوع عبادة متواصلة ، تستدعى أن لا تكف النفس عن تقبيل القدمين ( لو 7 : 36 ـ 50 )
 ج ـ سجود التسليم :
 تسليم الحياة للذى اشتراها ، وفداها ، وبررها ، وأقامها . يا نفسى اذكرى دائماً ن يسوع قام لأجل تبريرك. فسلمى له الحياة ..
 أقوال عن التلمذة + التلمذة هى عمل الكنيسة .. التلمذة هى العمل الفردى .
 + كل مسيحى تلميذ للمسيح . وكل مسيحى له تلاميذ .
 + الكنيسة التى تُتلمذ هى كنيسة ولود .
 + إن لم يكن للخادم تلاميذ فقطعاً خدمته غير ناجحة .
 + الاعتراف فى مفهومة الأول تلمذة .
 + التلمذة هى انحياز للمسيح وترك كل شئ وبغضه .
 + التلمذة هى انكار الذات لكى يظهر المسيح المُعلم فى حياتنا .
 + التلمذة هى التشبه بالمسيح ومن هنا جاء حمل الصليب .
 + التلمذة تبعية للمسيح أى تبعية وصاياه .
 + التلمذة تحتاج لمـعلم ومرشد وكتاب مقدس وروح قدس يفسر ويعلم .
 + المرشد هو الروح القدس ( الصلاة ) . والكتاب هو الإنجيل .
 + فكيف يصير الانسان تلميذاً بدون دراسة مستمرة فى الإنجيل ؟!
 + المسيحية فى طبيعتها حياة نشربها ونعيشها ونتتلمذ على الذين مارسوها .
 + قراءة سير القديسين باستمرار فى الكنيسة لكى نتمثل بحياتهم .. وصور القديسين المعلقة هى تلمذة .
 حياة المسيحى : أولاً تلميذ .. ثانياً له تلاميذ " إذهبوا وتلمذوا .. " .
 + المسيحية حياة نشربها ونعيشها ونتتلمذ على من مارسوها " إن لم تعرفى أيتها الجميلة بين النساء فاخرجى على آثار الغنم " .
 أقوال عن خدمة الطيب
 + إن أحداث الأسبوع الأخير ( من الصوم الكبير ) مشحونة بمشاعر حب الله لنا إلى المنتهى .. ومشحونة بعواطف آلام نفسه الحزينة حتى الموت .. هذه اللانهائيات فى عواطف الرب نحو الانسان عجز الكلام عن التعبير عنها . لذلك بدأ الوحى الالهى بابدال لغة الكلام بلغة الطيب .
 + عندما تنسكب النفس يفوح منها طيب عطر . هكذا صنع الرب فى هذا الأسبوع ففاحت رائحة ذبيحته فى المسكونة كلها ..
 + لقد سكب الرب ذاته .. وكسر ذاته وأعطاه لتلاميذه ولنا !!!
 + سكب ذاته فوضع نفسه عند أرجل تلاميذه ليغسلها!!
 وسكب حبه .. حتى مع الخائن أعطاه اللقمة !!
 وعلى الصليب سكب ذاته من أجل الذين عروه وطعنوه وبصقوا فى وجهه وجلدوه ومن أجلهم مات ومن أجلهم طلب الغفران .
 + خدمة الطيب خدمة حب .. فكل عمل من أجل المسيح يمزج بالمحبة يتحول إلى طيب .
 + خدمة الطيب خدمة صلاة هادئة .. إنها خدمة صامته .. إنها صلاة مخدع هادئة .
 خدمة الطيب خدمة انسحاق وإحساس بالدين .. خدمة لا يكفى فيها سكب الطيب بل غسل الأرجل بالدموع .
 إن خدمة الطيب تكشف لنا أن التوبة تتم عند أقدام المسيح بروح الانسحاق والإحساس بالدين وبدموع غزيرة .
 + خدمة الطيب كشـفت عن قيمة الرب فى حياتنا إن قيمة الرب فى حياة يهوذا وصلت إلى 30 من الفضة أى 3 جنيه وهى قيمة العبد . أما عند المرأة فكانت تساوى كل ما عندها حتى إلى 300 دينار ( مر 14 : 5 ) .
 + خدمة الطيب خدمة تكفين للرب .. هى خدمة جميلة كخدمة نيقوديموس ويوسف الرامى .
 + خدمة الطيب خدمة باقية تتحدى الموت .. الذين خدموا خدمة العبادة والحب والانسحاق وصل رجاءهم إلى ما بعد الموت .. إلى الحياة الأخرى .
 + خدمة الطيب ليست إتلافاً .. ليست الصلاة أقل من بناء المؤسسات العظيمة .. وليست خدمة الفقراء أقل من بناء الكاتدرائيات .. إن خدمة أنطونيوس وبولا ومكاريوس أبقى للكنيسة من كاتدرائيات الأباطرة العظماء.
 + ليست الرهبنة إتـلافاً وليسـت خدمة الصـلاة فى مدارس الأحد أقل من خدمة الوعظ بل أهم .
 + خدمة الصلاة ليست إتلافاً .. كثرة القداسات ليست إتلافاً ..
 + الخدمة الإجتماعية اليوم تغزو الكنيسة بدعوى أن كثرة الصلاة اتلاف ونحن فى حاجة للعمل .. والحقيقة أن العمل الخالى من الصلاة يكون مشحوناً بالأنانية والذاتية . ويصبح ليس اتلافاً بل وبالاً على الكنيسة .
 + خدمة الطيب هى عمل النفوس التى فطمت عواطفها ومشاعرها عن حب العالم وشهواته وربطتها بحب الله .
 + كل عمل مهما كان بسيطاً ولكن بمحبة من أجل المسيح يتحول إلى رائحة طيب.
 أقوال عن غسل الأرجل
 + سر غسل الأرجل هو سر الكرازة بإنجيل المسيح .. ما أعظم ما تصنعه الكنيسة لأجلنا ..
 + الكرازة بالإنجيل عظة بل " كما فعلت أنا بكم تصنعون أنتم أيضاً " يا ليتنا لا نكف عن غسل الأرجل بدموعنا ومحبتنا وباتضاعنا مع يسوع الغاسل خطايا الجميع.
 + معاملاتنا بعضنا لبعض : لأخيك ، لأسرتك ، لجارك .. هى غسل الأرجل . ليكن هذا هو إنجيل كرازتك .. هذا يعنى أن أستر على خطايا أخى وأغسلها .
 + النفوس اليوم مُتعبة وأرجلها وسخة وتكره النقد والتكبر .. إنها تريد من يغسل وسخ أرجلها .
 + إن يسوع وحده هو الذى لا يتعالى عن غسل أرجل الناس كانت لذته أن يمد يده ليغسل أرجل تلاميذه ولايزال .
 أقوال عن التكريس
 + القلب المكرس قلب قد ختن بختان المسيح ( كو 2 : 1 ) . ختنه المسيح ختاناً أبدياً معلناً إنه صار مقدساً له . آمين .
 + كما كُرّس الهيكل الحجرى بالميرون كرست كل أعضائك به أيضاً .
 + انظر إلى جسدك باحترام ووقار كوقوفك أمام الهيكل.
 + تكريس القلب لله معناه دخول القلب فى محبة الله وطاعته .
 + التكريس هو أن يكون هدف حركة الانسان وحياته هو الله .
 + التكريس دعوة لتحويل ما فى القلب لحساب المسيح. هو دعوة لتوجيه النفس إلى الملكوت الموجود داخل القلب " ملكوت الله داخلكم " .
 + يبدأ تكريس القلب بلقاء شخصى مع الرب يسوع كلقاء السامرية .. ولاوى .. وزكا .. والمجدلية ..
 + ويبدأ بتنفيذ وصية الرب يسوع ( 1 يو 2 : 3 ) .
 + ويبدأ بالترك .. محبة فى المسيح .. فتركت المرأة جرتها والأزواج .. وترك لاوى مكان الجباية .. وترك بطرس السفينة .. وأعطى زكا نصف أمواله للمساكين..
 ويبدأ بدافع حب قوى للذى أخلى ذاته وأخذ شكل العبد .
 إن السلوك الطيب الأخلاقى ليس معناه التكريس .
 هناك فرق بين تكريس القلب لله والخدمة : ـ
 أولاً : التكريس والدخول فى ملكية الذى اشترانا بدمه هى وصية إنجيلية
 ( 1 كو 6 : 19 ، 20 ) . أما الخدمة : فدعوة من صاحب الكرم .
 ثانياً : تكريس القلب شرط أساسى للخدمة . والعكس الخدمة بدون تكريس ليست من أجل الله بل لحساب الذات .
 متى ولمن نتحدث عن التكريس ؟
 + هو طبيعة الحياة مع المسيح .. فى كل وقت ولكل فئة .. وفى أى سن ..
 + القلب المكرس له ميل طبيعى للحديث المستمر مع يسوع .
 + القلب المكرس يحس بالشكر الدائم لأن نصيبه هو الرب .. قلب يعيش بلا هم لأن الرب ساكن فيه يدبر أمور حياته .. وكل الأمور تعمل معاً للخير .
 + القلب المكرس يعيش بعمق الحرية بلا شهوة للعالم . لأن الرب يسوع هو شهوته .. وبلا خوف لأن ليس لأحد سلطان عليه إن لم يكن قد أعطى من فوق .
 + إنه قلب يعيش فى سلام يفوق كل عقل .
 + حذار من الخلط بين الخدمة والتكريس .
 + الشخص الذى يكرس حياته للمسيح .. يعطى كل ماله لله .. بعدما يعطى الكل ( كل ما عنده ) يأخذ الكل الرب يسوع .
 + وبعدما يأخذ المسيح يقف كالجندى الشجاع على أهبة الاستعداد فى انتظار إشارة من صاحب الكرم بدعوة للخدمة .
 + ليس لنا أن نحدد نوع الدعوة .. ولكن علينا أن نستجيب للدعوة .
 + ما مصير الذين يخدمون بدون تكريس القلب أولاً ؟!
 لابد لهم : إما أن يفتروا يوماً لأن للخدمة أتعابها التى لا يمكن احتمالها بدون تعزية من الله .
 + وإما أن ذاتهم ستـتضخم داخل الخدمـة فتصـبح خدمتهم مضادة لخدمة المسيح مع إنها داخل كنيسة المسيح.
 إن الخدمة ثمرة طبيعية لتكريس القلب لله تحت قيادة الروح القدس .
 أقوال عن الجنة المغلقة
 + عندما نغلق باب القلب يتحول القلب إلى جنة يسوع يئن الروح من داخل بأنات لا يُنطق بها .
 + دخول المال إلى القلب ( الجنة المغلقة ) هو خيانة ربما يؤدى إلى بيع المسيح كيهوذا . إن لم يتدارك أمرها بسرعة .
 + دخول شهوات العالم واغراءاته ـ كذلك دخول شهوة فتاة إلى قلب الشاب
 ( جنة يسوع المغلقة ) هى خيانة لأن صاحب الجنة يسوع الطاهر مازال ساكناً فيها .
 + دخول المظهرية ومحبة العالم إلى قلب الفتاة خيانة . لأن قلبها هيكل لروح الله زارع الجنة وساكنها .
 + دخول العناد والكبرياء والتصلف إلى قلب المسيحى خيانة . لأن يسوع المتواضع الوديع ساكن فيها .
 + تسرب الخوف إلى قلب الكنيسة ( جنته المغلقة ) خيانة . لأن عمانوئيل إلهنا فى وسطها فلا تتزعزع إلى زمان .
 + الخيانة أن يأكل أحد غير يسوع من ثمره النفيس .
 + عندما يعطى الانسان المسيحى مواهب جنته وثمره النفيس التى زرعها الروح القدس للعالم وللشر وللغير .. فهذه خيانة ، كقول السيد : " أخذتِ أمتعة زينتكِ من ذهبى ومن فضتى التى أعطيتكِ .. ووضعت أمامها زيتى وبخورى وخبزى الذى أعطيتكِ .."(حز 16 : 15 ـ 22 ) .
 + فالخيانة أن يأخذ أولاد الله مواهبهم التى من الله ويقدمونها للعالم .
 + والخيانة أن يقطف العالم زهرة شبابى وقوتى ويمتص عواطفى المبكرة مع أنها كلها ثمر غرس الروح .
 + والخيانة أن تقدم العين نظرتها لغير يسوع .
 + والخيانة أن يقدم الفكر تأملاته الحلوة لغير صاحبه .
 + والخيانة أن تقطر الشفاه شهداً لغير يسوع .
 + والخيانة أن تقدم النفس رائحة أطيابها ( أعمالها ) لغير يسوع .
 منـاجاة :
 ربى يسوع .. نطلب إليك أن تكون كل نفس جنة مغلقة لك وحدك . وأن تكون الكنيسة كلها جنة مغلقة ، طفولة مغلقة ، وشباب مغلق ، شيخوخة مغلقة .
 ربى يسوع .. نطلب إليك ألاَّ يأكل من ثمر جنتك النفيس إلاَّ أنت وحدك . وأن لا يتمتع برائحة ناردينها إلاَّ أنت وحدك .
 العذراء والدة الإله كانت تحمل المسيح داخلها ولا تهتم لا بكثير ولا بقليل بما يقال عنها فى الخارج . لها مظهر بسيط فى الخارج ، أما فى الداخل فجنة بها كل ثمر نفيس وبها الحبيب نفسه .
 ما أمجدكِ أيتها العذراء !! فإنه لم يدخل قلبكِ أو فكركِ أو خيالكِ إلاَّ يسوع .. ويسوع وحده !! .​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2010)

*التــــــــــــأمل فى الخلوة الروحية...*

[YOUTUBE]PX7-eQm3lTM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
*


 





مقال لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

   التأملات: عمقها، وأنواعها



 ما معنى التأمل؟ يتأمل انسان شيئاً، يعنى أنه يمعن النظر فيه، يدقق يفحص، يحلله، يرى ما أعماقه.

    التأمل إذن هو الدخول إلى العمق، سواء في عمل الفكر أو عمل الروح..

    هو الوصول إلى لون من المعرفة، فوق المعرفة العادية بكثير، هي معرفة قد تكون فوق الحس. هي معرفة جديدة عليك، مبهجة لروحك، تجد فيها غذاءً ومتعة روحية...

    أو التأمل هو تفتحّ العقل والقلب والروح لإستقبال معرفة من فوق!

    والتأمل يناسبه السكون والهدوء، والبعد عن الضوضاء التي تشغل الحواس، وبالتالى تشغل العقل وتبعده عن عمل الروح.. اذن فالتأمل يزداد عمقاً، كلما تحررت الحواس من الشغب الخارجى، وكلما تحرر العقل من سيطرة فكره الخاص لكى يستقبل ما تعطيه الروح. ويساعد على التأمل: الرغبة في الفهم، والسعى إلى العمق..

 وللتأمل مجالات عديدة، نذكر من بينها:

    التأمل في الخليقة والطبيعة، والتأمل بالأكثر في السماء والملائكة، وفى الموت والدينونة وما بعدهما. وأيضاً التأمل في الأحداث، وفى سير الأبرار، وفى الفضيلة عموماً، وفى وصايا الله...

    وهناك نوع آخر أسمى وأعمق، هو التأمل في صفات الله الجميلة. ومنها التأمل في المطلق، في الحق، وفى الخير

    على أن موضوعات التأمل هي أكثر من أن نحصيها، بحيث يتأمل الانسان الروحى في كل شئ، حتى الماديات، محاولاً أن يستخرج منها روحيات تفيده...



    على أن الخطوة الأولى التي يقوم بها الذهن في التأمل، هي فتح الباب للروح...

    وما المجهود الذي تقوم به أفكارنا وقلوبنا سوى طلب نرجو به من نعمة الله أن تفتح عقولنا لتستقبل ما يسكبه الله فيها...

    ومن هنا تظهر أهمية إرتباط التأمل برفع القلب إلى الله، لكى يملأ عقولنا بالفهم الذي من عنده، وما أعمقه! وهكذا يصبح التأمل هبة من الله، تأخذ منه الروح ما يريد أن يعطيه...

    إن التفكير العقلى المحض لا ينتج تأملاً...

    بل قد ينتج علماً أو فلسفة وما اشبه.. وهنا يبدو الفرق بين العالم والعابد، بين الدارس والمتأمل، بين الباحث والمستِقبل من الروح!

    إن التأمل ليس هو مجرد فكر، إنما هو خلط الفكر بالقلب، وترك العقل كمجرد أداة من الروح. ثم تبتهل الروح لتأخذ من الله ما تعطيه للعقل... فلا تقف يا أخى في تأملاتك عند مستوى العقل... بل اطلب من الله الذي عنده كنوز المعرفة، ليعطيك الفهم العميق...

       القراءة في الكتب الدينية والروحية، قد تكون مصدراً للتأمل:

    القارئ السطحى يقرأ كثيراً ولا يتأمل. أما القارئ الروحى فالقليل من القراءة يكون له نبع تأملات لا ينضب. إنه لا يركز على كثرة القراءة إنما على ما فيها من تأملات. وقد تستوقفه عبارة واحدة، فيغوص في أعمقها، ويظل سابحاً في تلك الأعماق... ويفتح الله قلبه، فيجد في تلك العبارة الواحدة كنزاً عظيماً، مهما اغترف منه لا ينتهى...

    إن تركت القراءة في نفسك تأثيراً، فلا تقف عند حد هذا التأثير. بل خذها مجالاً لتفكيرك وتأملك، منتظراً أن يمنحك الله من خلالها شيئاً...



    معاملات الله مع الناس، هي أيضاً مجال واسع للتأمل

    ليس فقط من جهة الأبرار، وسادتنا الرسل الاطهار الذين أحبهم الله وأحبوه، وكانت له معهم علاقة وطيدة، واستخدمهم في رسالات... وإنما أيضاً معاملة الله للخطاة الذين انتفعوا من طول أناة الله وغنى رحمته، فتابوا وتغيرت حياتهم إلى العكس تماماً. وأيضاً معاملته تعالى للذين عاندوا وتقسّت قلوبهم...

    حقاً إن معاملات الله تصلح للتأمل. وما أكثر الكتب التي نشرت عنها..


    اقرأ اذن كثيراً في الكتب الروحية ,فالقراءة تشغلك بفكر روحى.

    ويظل هذا الفكر يتعمق فيك. والفكر يلد فكراً من نوعه، ويلد أيضاً الكثير من المشاعر والعواطف والتأملات، ويمنح قلبك نقاوةً وطهراً...

    ومتى قرأت لا تقف عند حدود القراءة والتأمل في ما تقرأ، بل اخلط ذلك بحياتك العملية، واستخرج منه منهجاً تسير عليه، ويدخل في علاقتك بالله والناس. كما أن التأمل في ما تقرأ، يفتح لك طاقات من نور، تشرق على ذهنك.. والتأمل يعوّدك العمق...  

    واعرف أن موهبة التأمل هي للكل: للأبرار كما هي للخطاة:

    فالخطاة لهم قدرة عجيبة على التأمل، وإنما في مجال الخطيئة. فالذى يحب خطيئة معينة، ما أسهل أن يسرح فيها، ويتأملها بعمق، وتملك على فكره وقلبه ومشاعره، ويؤلف حولها قصصاً ولو في خياله

    والتأمل موهبة للأدباء والشعراء ومؤلفى الروايات والحكايات..

    كذلك فإن الخطاة الذين لهم موهبة التأمل – اذا تابوا – يحولون موهبة تأملهم في مجال روحى، كما فعل القديس اوغسطينوس في كتابه (الاعترافات)، وفى كتابه (مدينة الله)، وفى مؤلفات أخرى...

    التأمل في الطبيعة:

    ليس مجرد التأمل في مجال الطبيعة، إنما بالأكثر فيما تحمل من روحيات.. كقول داود النبى في المزمور "السموات تحدّث بمجد الله. والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه. وهكذا نتدرج من الطبيعة إلى عظمة خالقها، كقول أحمد شوقى أمير الشعراء:

هذى الطبيعة قف بنا يا ساري         حتى أريك بديع صنع الباري

    لهذا كانوا يدرّسون الفلك في الكليات اللاهوتيه. لأن النظام الدقيق العجيب الذي فيه، يثبت وجود خالق كلى القدرة استطاع أن يوجده...

    إن التأمل في السماء والسماويات، لاشك يرفع عقل الإنسان وقلبه إلى فوق، ويسمو به كثيراً عن مستوى المادة والماديات...

    ويرتبط التأمل بالسماء تأمل آخر في الملائكة وكل القوات السمائية...


    وإن كان هذا التأمل أعمق منا، فلنتأمل في أرواح الأبرار الذين انتقلوا إلى السماء، وبخاصة منهم اولئك الذين يرسلهم الله في خدمات على الأرض، ودرجات كل من هؤلاء...

    ثم ماذا عن الأبدية، والمجد العتيد في ملكوت الله؟ أليست كل هذه موضوعات للتأمل؟ وإن كان ذلك فوق مستوانا، فلنهبط إلى الأرض ونتأمل الخليقة المحيطة بنا، وقدرة الله في صنعها:

    الزهور من حيث جمالها، وتعدد ألوانها، وعطرها وتناسقها.

    هذه التي لم يكن سليمان في كل مجده يلبس كواحدة منها. ولو تأملنا الفارق العظيم بين الزهور الطبيعية وغيرها من الزهور الصناعية التي مهما إفتنّ الانسان في صنعها تبقى بلا حياة، بلا رائحة بلا نمو. هنا عظمة الخالق سبحانه!

    نفس الوضع اذا تأملنا في طيور السماء، في تعدد أنواعها وأشكالها، ونغمات أصواتها، وطباعها ورحلاتها وقناعتها، يزيد صورة الله من عظمة الله في خلقه...


    صدقونى حتى حشرات بسيطة كالنملة أو النحلة يمكن أن تكون مجالاً للتأمل:

    حقاً، إننى في حياتى كلها لم أرى نملة واحدة واقفة بلا عمل! إنها دائمة الحركة، دائمة العمل، لا تهدأ. كما أن جماعات النمل درس عجيب في التعاون والنظام، وفى حمل أشياء في عشرات حجمها، وهى تسير في طابور طويل متجهه نحو هدف ثابت، وباتصالات بعضها بالبعض!

    النحلة أيضاً، التي قال فيها أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقى:

    مملكة مدبَّرة بامرأة مؤمرّةْ            

    تحمل في العمال والصناع عبئ السيطرةْ

    أعجبْ لعمال يولون عليهم قيصرةْ

    إن النظام المذهل الذي تعيشه مملكة النحل هو مجال لتأمل عميق... كيف خلق الله النحل بهذه الأمكانيات والقدرات؟! وكيف تستطيع أن تجمع الرحيق وتصنعه شهداً؟! وكيف تصنع خلاياها بهندسة متقنة عجيبة؟! وكيف تصنع غذاء الملكات؟! ما أعجبها! وما أعجب خالقها!



    إن الانسان الروحى يستطيع أن يتأخذ كل شئ مجالاً للتأمل. ويمكن أن يستخرج من الماديات ما تحمله من دروس روحية.

    إن جسم الانسان – وهو مادة – إلا أنه مجال واسع للتأمل

    يكفى أن تتأمل كل عضو فيه، وعلم وظائف الأعضاء: المخ مثلاً وما فيه من مراكز عجيبة، للنظر والسمع والحركة والكلام. بحيث اذا لم يصل الدم إلى مركز منها، يبطل عمله ويصير صاحبه معوقاً!...

    كذلك القلب – وهو كقبضة اليد – ولكنه جهاز دقيق جداً، تتوقف عليه حياة الإنسان، كما المخ أيضاً، ويعوزناً الوقت إن تحدثنا عن كل أجهزة الجسم البشرى، وكيف تعمل متناسقة في اتزان عجيب. وبعض هذه الأجهزة اذا تلف، لا يقدر كل التقدم العلمى على إرجاعه إلى وضعه الطبيعى... اليس هذه إعجازاً يدل على قدرة الله في خلقه؟! لذلك كانوا قديماً يدرّسون علم الطب، لأنه يعمّق الإيمان بقدرة الخالق...

    وإن كانت قدرات الجسد هكذا، فكم بالأكثر قدرات الروح!!

      التأمل في الأحداث...

    ليس من صالحنا أن تمر علينا أحداث التاريخ مروراً عابراً، دون وقفات من التأمل في يد الله في التاريخ...

    هل التاريخ مجرد علم وأحداث، أم فيه أيضاً عبر لمن يعتبر؟!

    وفيه أيضاً عمل الهى يحتاج إلى تأمل. إننا لا يمكن أن ننكر يد الله في التاريخ!!

    هل نستطيع مثلاً أن ننكر يد الله في الأحداث التي غيرّت مصير روسيا والأتحاد السوفتى وقضت على إلحادٍ استمر أكثر من سبعين عاماً، وانتهى بسرعة عجيبة غير متوقعة، مما يدل على تدخل يد الله فيه؟!

    حقاً إن فصل التاريخ عن الله وتدخله، هو عمل غير روحى...



    هناك أيضاً موضوعات أخرى للتأمل:

    كالتأمل في الصلاة وكلماتها. لقد قيل عن الروحيين أنهم "من حلاوة الكلمة في أفواههم، ما كانوا يستطيعون بسهولة إلى كلمة أخرى من عبارات الصلاة". أما الذين يتلون عبارات الصلاة بسرعة وسطحية، فإنهم لا يستفيدون روحياً...

    كذلك التأمل أيضاً في الموت والدينونة ونهاية العالم تهب المصلى مشاعر من وجوب السهر الروحى والإستعداد

    وأيضاً التأمل في أحدى الفضائل وعمقها وطرق التعبير عنها.. والتأمل في صفات الله الجميلة، ويده القوية.. والتأمل في سير الأبرار والشهداء... نرى في كل ذلك غذاءً شهياً للنفس.
*​


----------



## happy angel (27 يونيو 2010)

*تدريبات روحية


أولاً: تدريب الخلوة اليومية

· هدف التدريب:

هو تنظيم علاقتك مع الله من خلال المواظبة على قراءة الكتاب المقدس والصلاة. 

· ممارسة التدريب: مفاتيح التأمل:

فإن تحدث إليك عن خطية فتكلم أنت إليه مظهراً توبتك عن خطاياك التي ذكرتك بها الآية. وإن تكلم معك عن وصية فاطلب منه القوة لتنفذها. وإن تكلم إليك عن عطية مباركة اشكره عليها. وإن تكلم عن وعد معين يعطيه الـرب لمن يطلبه فأسرع بأن تسأل الله أن يحقق لك هذا الوعد. وإن تكلم معك عن صفة من صفاته السامية فإنك تستطيع أن تسبحه وتمدحه عليها. وإن تحدثت إليك الآية عن مثل أعلي من شخصيات الكتاب فاطلب من الرب أن يعينك لتصير مثلها.

ثانياً: تدريب الصلاة بالأجبية

· تذكــر:

قول معلمنا داود النبي "سبع مرات في النهار سبحتك على أحكام عدلك". (مز164:119).

· ممارسة التدريب:

1- يحسن التدرج في الصلاة بالمزامير.

2- ابدأ بصلاة بعض مزامير من صلاة باكر.

3- ثم بعض مزامير من صلاة النوم.

4- ثم بعض مزامير من صلاة الغروب.

5- ومع الوقت تستطيع أن تزيد عدد المزامير. 

6- ثم مع الوقت تستطيع أن تضيف صلوات سواعى أخرى. 

7- تدرب على حفظ بعض المزامير والأناجيل والتحاليل. 


ثالثاً: تدريب الصوم

· هدف الصوم:

الامتناع عن الطعام الجسدي للتغذى بالطعام الروحي "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله". (مت4:4). فالصوم هو إحدى وسائل الاتحاد بالله متى كان مقروناً بالصلاة والكتاب المقدس والتناول. 

· ممارسته:


1- ليكن لك فترة انقطاع تبدأ تدريجياً بتأخير موعد الإفطار ساعة ثم اثنين ... حتى الموعد المحدد لكل صوم كنسياً.

2- اهتم مع الصوم بالصلاة والكتاب والتناول، وحضور الاجتماعات وعمل الخير والصدقة.

3- امتنع أيضاً ليس عن الطعام فقط بل عن الخطايا واللذات.

رابعاً: تدريب المحبة

· ملاحظات:

1- إن كنت محباً لذاتك فلن تستطيع أن تحب الآخرين.

2- إن كنت لا تحب الآخرين فأنت لا تعرف الله. (1يو8:4).

3- فرق بين أعمال الإنسان الخاطئة وبين نفسه الغالية. فالله يكره الخطية ولكن يحب نفس الخاطئ.

· ممارسة التدريب:

الواقع إن أبسط أنواع تداريب المحبة هو ممارسة (الاعتذار والغفران). 

1- اعتذار لمن تخطئ في حقه. (مت24:5).

2- سامح من يخطئ إليك. (مت14:6).


خامساً: تدريب عدم الإدانة

· أسباب الإدانة:

1- كبرياء الذات التي لا يعجبها تصرفات الآخرين فتنقدها. 

2- عدم المحبة: فالمحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا. (1بط8:4).

· ممارسة التدريب:

حول نقدك لأي إنسان إلى صلاة من أجله، حتى يساعده الرب على التخلص من أخطائه. 

فبدلاً من الحديث عن هذا الشخص مع نفسك أو مع الآخرين، تحدث عنه مع الرب وحده.

سادساً: تدريب عدم الغضب

· أسباب الغضب:

1- الطبع الحاد الموروث.

2- الذات والكبرياء.

3- عدم تقدير قيمة النفس ومشاعر الآخرين. 

4- الدفاع عن الحق بطريقة خاطئة. 

· ممارسة التدريب:

تذكر كلما ثار الدم في عروقك أن:

1- قوة الشخصية ليست في الغضب والتمسك بالرأي، بل في احترام آراء الآخرين، وضبط النفس.

2- الحب فوق الحق، فخير لك أن تربح محبة الشخص من أن تربح القضية وتخسر نفسه. 

3- عوضاً عن الغضب صل لأجل هذا الإنسان. (اقرأ كتاب "الغضب" وكتاب "الهدوء" لقداسة البابا الأنبا شنوده الثالث).

سابعاً: تدريب الطهارة

· تذكــر:

1-إن غريزة الجنس هي نعمة من الله بهدف الزواج وحفظ الجنس البشرى. 

2-إن الشيطان يحرض الإنسان على استخدامها قبل الأوان لينجسه ويفصله عن الله.

· ممارسة التدريب: 

1- ابتعد عن مجالات العثرة التي تثير الغريزة.

2- إن هاجمك الفكر حوله إلى شكر لله من أجل الغريزة.

3- اطلب من الرب أن يحفظها لحين استخدامها الشرعي في الزواج.

4- استبدل اللذة الجسدية بلذة أسمى منها وهي التمتع بروعة المسيح، وتصوره أمامك وارفع قلبك بالترانيم والألحان والصلاة. 

5- ردد شعار يوسف الطاهر "كيف أصنع هذا الشر العظيم وأخطئ إلى الله". (تك9:39).


ثامناً: تدريب التواضع

· تذكــر:

1- إن الله لا يقاوم أي خاطى سوى المتكبر. 

2- إن الكبرياء أسقط ملائكة من السماء وآدم من جنة عدن. 

3- أن السيد المسيح قال (تعلموا منى لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب). (مت29:11).

· ممارسة التدريب:

1- كلما أتاك فكر الكبرياء قل لنفسك: إن فضل القوة من الله لا منا. (2كو7:4). "لست أحسب نفسي أنى قد أدركت ولكنى أفعل شيئاً واحداً إذ أنسى ما هو وراء وأمتد إلى ما هو قدام". (فى13:3). 

2- اعتبر نفسك أصغر الكل. 

3- قم بالأعمال الصغيرة المحتقرة.

تاسعاً: تدريب الأمانة

· تذكــر:

1- أن الكذب هو عدم أمانة في الكلام. 

2- أن الكذابين نصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت. (رؤ8:21). 

3- أنه لا يوجد كذب ابيض وكذب أسود، فالكذب كله عدم أمانة.

4- أن السيد المسيح قال "ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم، لا لا". (مت37:5).

5- إن السرقة عدم أمانة في ما للغير.

· ممارسة التدريب:

ردد قول الرب "كن أميناً إلى الموت فسأعطيك إكليل الحياة" (رؤ10:2). لا تقل إلا الصدق، وإن كذبت على أحد اذهب واعتذر له. وإرجاع ما سرقته.

عاشراً: تدريب حياة الشكر

· تذكــر:

1- أن وصية الكتاب تقول "اشكروا في كل شئ لأن هذه هي مشيئة الله في المسيح يسوع من جهتكم". (1تس18:5). 

2- قول الآباء (ليست عطية بلا زيادة إلا التي بلا شكر).

3- أن الشكر في كل شئ هو دليل الثقة في حكمة الله.

4- الشكر يزيل المرارة والتذمر من القلب.

· ممارسة التدريب:

تعلم أن تشكر الرب على الأمور الصعبة والمأساوية، وليس على الأمور الحلوة والسعيدة فقط.

حادي عشر: تدريب عدم اليأس

· تذكــر: 

1- أن حياتنا جهاد دائم، أي حرب مقدسة ضد إبليس. والمفروض أن ننتصر عليه بقوة المسيح ولكن (إن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح وهو كفارة لخطايانا..". (1يو1:2).

2- عندما يحاربك الشيطان باليأس تذكر رحمة الله. وتذكر ما فعله الراهب الذي كان يحاربه الشيطان باليأس ليمنعه عن الصلاة فكان يقول له: أنت تضرب (مرزبة) [أي عصى] وأنا أضرب مرزبة ولننظر من يغلب أنت أم رحمة الله.

· ممارسة التدريب:

متى أتاك فكر اليأس ردد هذه الآية: (لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي، إذا سقطت أقوم، إذا جلست في الظلمة فالرب نور لي). (ميخا8:7). *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2010)

*تدوين الخلوة





    إن تدوين خلوتك كتابة سوف يساعدك على اكتشاف الأمور التي يريد الرب أن يعلنها لك.
     سيساعدك أيضاً على التركيز وجمع الذهن وعدم التشتت وقت الخلوة. 

     كما أن تدوين الخلوة عامل من عوامل التشجيع على النظام والمواظبة اليومية على الخلوة، لأنها ستكون بمثابة مذكر لك كل صباح. ومتى أهملت الخلوة ستكتشف إهمالك، وذلك عندما تبدأ ثانية في ممارسة الخلوة، وستعرف عدد الأيام التي عشتها دون أن تشارك الرب في حياتك.

     وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن تدوين الخلوة سيسهل لك عملية المشاركة مع الآخرين، فتكون لك خير مذكر بما تفاعلت به مع الرب عبر الأيام فلا تجد صعوبة في المشاركة.


_ اليوم والتاريخ: أكتب تاريخ الخلوة فهذا سيشجعك على المواظبة، واحرص على أن تمارس خلوتك يومياً.

_الفصول الكتابية: دون الفصل الكتابي أو الفصول التي تقرأها في الخلوة أو طوال اليوم.

_ آية التأمل: أكتب الآية التي لمعت أمامك من خلال قراءتك والتي تكلم الرب إليك من خلالها. ثم دون شاهدها الكتابي.

_ الآية بلغة أخري: لكي تفهم الآية فهما سليماً لتطبيقها تطبيقاً سليماً، يحسن أن ترجع إلى ترجمة أخرى للكتاب المقدس، وحبذا لو كنت تعرف اللغة التي كتب بها السفر (العبرية أو اليونانية) أو إن كنت تعرف اللغة القبطية أو الإنجليزية أو الفرنسية ... الخ، فالترجمات الأخرى الموثوق بها للكتاب المقدس تفيدك في توضيح مفهوم الآية. وإن لم يمكنك الرجوع إلى أية ترجمة أخرى فأكتب معنى الآية كما فهمته أنت.
_الفكرة الرئيسية: لخص الفكرة الرئيسية لآية التأمل في عبارة قصيرة، فهذا العنوان سيساعدك على تذكر الفكرة طوال اليوم.

_تأثير الآية وتطبيقها: دون الأثر الذي تركته هذه الآية في نفسك والذي سوف تحيا به طوال هذا اليوم. وحاول أن تعرف بصفة خاصة كيف يساعدك ذلك لأن تتشبه بالمسيح، فقد يكون الأثر:-
أ- تحذير من خطية لتتجنبها.
ب- أمر كوصية لتنفذها.
ج- امتياز لتـشكر الرب عليه. 
د- وعد لتصلي وتطلب الرب يه.
هـ- صفة للرب  لتمجده عليها.
و- مثلاً أعلى لتقتدي به.  

_ الصلوات: دون الأمور التي سوف تصلى من أجلها في خلوتك:- 
أ- على الآية: دون ملخصاً للطلبة من أجل تطبيق الآية.  
ب- مواضيع أخرى: مثل الصلاة من أجل أخوتك وأقربائك وأصدقائك  والكنيسة والعالم والمشاكل ... الخ.  
ج- برنامج اليوم: أكتب برنامج يومك وضعه أمام الرب في الصلاة لأن وقتك كله ملك للمسيح وسوف تعطى عنه حساباً لذلك أعرض على الرب وقتك وأسأله كيف يريدك أن تستغله لتمجيد  إسمه.    
إن التنظيم سوف يعطيك فرصة لضبط الوقت الذي كثيراً ما يضيع دون ضابط أو رابط ولكن عندما تكون مرتبطاً ببرنامج ومواعيد محددة ستلتزم بها خصوصاً أنك وضعتها في يد الرب.

وقد تجد أمامك أموراً كثيرة لتعملها في يومك وتحتار ماذا تفعل والوقت لا يتسع لها جميعها. وهنا يحسن أن تضع أولويات وأفضليات بين الأمور، لتعمل الأهم ثم المهم، وإن لم يتسع الوقت للمهم فأرجئه ليوم آخر لأن الأولوية دائماً للأهم وبهذا تستطيع أن تنجز أعمالك بتدقيق وبحكمة.

ملاحظات: 
1- احذر من أن تصبح هذه المفكرة قيداً لك تعطل إنطلاق روحك في الشركة مع الرب.
2- احذر من أن تستخدمها إستخداماً روتينياً، فهي لمساعدتك على التركيز في الرب.
3- احذر من أن يصبح تدوين الخلوة هدفاً فهو وسيلة لتشجيعك على الإنتظام والمثابرة. 
4- يمكنك أن تشارك أصدقاءك فيما كلمك الرب به مستعيناً بما دونت في مفكرة الخلوات.

*
*(منقول مع التعديل )
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2010)

*مقاييس فحص النفس




    إن من عوامل تهيئة القلب للوجود في حضرة الرب عامل التطهير الذي يعتمد على فحص النفس لمعرفة الخطايا التي تحتاج إلى تطهير والكتاب المقدس يقول: "لتفحص طرقنا ونمتحنها ونرجع إلى الرب"(مراثى40:3). ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "جربوا أنفسكم هل أنتم في الإيمان. امتحنوا أنفسكم .." (2كو5:13).

     ولهذا نضع أمامك هذه الأسئلة حتى تساعدك على فحص نفسك ويحسن أن تستشير مرشدك  الروحي عن المقاييس التي تناسب قامتك لئلا تقودك الأسئلة إلى اليأس والفشل. وعلى العموم فقد قسمنا المقاييس إلى مقاييس للمبتدئين في حياتهم الروحية مع الرب ومقاييس للمتقدمين أي الذين يسعون لنمو حياتهم في النعمة ومعرفة الرب.

أولاً: للمبتدئين
1- مركز الله في حياتك:
أ- هل تثق أن الله أب لك وإنك ابن له؟ أم لا زلت متشككاً في ذلك؟.
ب- هل تثق أن الله قبلك وغفر خطاياك لأنه مات من أجل خلاصك؟ أم لازلت تشك في ذلك؟. 
ج- هل تبنى ثقتك على أساس وعود الله الصادقة؟ أم على أساس شعورك المتقلب؟.

2- الخلوة:
أ- هل تواظب على قراءة كلمة الله والإصغاء لصوته في الكتاب المقدس يومياً؟ أم تهمل ذلك بدافع من الكسل أو عدم الرغبة أو المشغولية؟.
ب- هل تواظب على الحديث مع الله والوجود في حضرته والصلاة؟ أم تهمل ذلك أيضاً؟.
ج- هل تشرك الله في حياتك طيلة اليوم وفي ظروفك؟.
د- هل تواظب على حفظ آية جديدة أسبوعياً؟ أم تهمل ذلك؟.

3- حياتك الداخلية:
أ- هل تثق أن الله يعتني بك ويرعاك ويدافع عنك؟ أم تعيش مضطرباً قلقاً؟.
ب- هل تمارس (1يو9:1) ؟ أم أنك تستسلم لليأس والفشل بسبب سقوطك وخطاياك؟.
ج- هل تستجيب لتبكيت الروح القدس داخلك لتتخلى عن الأمور القديمة كالسينما والسجائر، والأصدقاء القدامى ..؟ أم تتجاهل تبكيت الروح؟.

4- شركتك مع المؤمنين:
هل تواظب على حضور الكنيسة والاعتراف والتناول؟.
ب- هل لك شركة مع المؤمنين؟.
5- شهادتك:
    هل تقدم شهادتك لأحد؟ أم تمتنع عن ذلك بسبب خجلك أو عدم تثقلك بذلك؟.

ثانياً : للمتقدمين
1- مركز المسيح في حياتك: 
أ- هل للمسيح السيادة عل ذاتك؟.
ب- هل تتبع خطوات المسيح في حياتك اليومية؟. 
ج- هل كرست له أموالك؟ وأوقاتك؟ ومستقبلك، وعلاقاتك؟ وهواياتك؟ واهتماماتك؟ وعملك؟ وأسرتك؟ وقراءاتك؟.

2- علاقتك بالله في الخلوة:
هل لشركتك مع الرب الأولوية في حياتك على كل شئ؟.
ب- هل تمارس خلوتك يومياً بانتظام؟.
ج- هل للخلوة أثر في حياتك السلوكية اليومية؟ أم بعد الخلوة تنسي كل شئ؟.
د- هل تواظب على حفظ آيات من كلمة الله أسبوعياً؟.
هـ- هل أصبحت كلمة الله هي دستور حياتك في كل تصرفاتك؟.

3 – حياتك الداخلية:
( أ ) إنكار الذات والإتضاع:
1- هل عندك شعور داخلي بالإعجاب بنفسك من جهة الذكاء، أو النسب، أو القوة، أو الجمال، أو المواهب، أو المركز، أو الغني، أو الاختبارات ...؟.
2- هل عندك ميل إلى الاستقلالية؟ والاعتداد بالنفس؟ وعدم الخضوع؟ وعدم الطاعة؟ والخشونة في المعاملة؟.
3- هل عندك ميول داخلية للفت نظر الآخرين إليك؟ وإظهار قدراتك؟ وتفوقك في الكلام؟.
4- هل ترتاح لمديح الناس لك؟ هل تسعى إلى ذلك؟ هل تغضب داخلياً 
إذ لم تمدح؟ وهل تبغض من يحتقرك؟ أو من يسيء إليك؟.
5- هل تتشبث برأيك على أنه الصواب دائماً ولا تقبل فيه مناقشة؟ أم تراجع آراءك؟.
6- هل أنت مرن أم يصعب التفاهم والتعامل معك؟. 
7- هل تدلل ذاتك ولا تقبل أنها تخدش؟.
8- هل أنت غضوب؟ ضيق الخلق؟ عديم الصبر؟ تفقد أعصابك ولا
تسيطر على نفسك؟.

( ب ) الطهارة:
1- هل قلبك له ميول جسدية غير طاهرة وعواطف وحركات دنسة 
    ورغبات نجسة؟
2- هل أنت مستعبد لهذه الحركات أم ترفضها ولا  تخضع لها؟.
3- هل تتحول هذه  الميول النجسة إلى أفكار تشعل ذهنك؟. 
4- هل تتلذذ بهذه الأفكار وتزيد عليها؟ أم ترفضها وتهرب منها؟. 
5- هل إذا أتت إليك محاربات فكرية تصادف هوى في نفسك؟ أم هذا يضايقك فتطردها؟.
6- هل تستغرق في أحلام يقظة نجسة؟
7- هل تتحول الأفكار الشريرة إلى شهوة ملحة تغريك على الخطية
    بالفعل؟.
8- هل تترك لعينيك أن تطيل النظر في وجه الجنس الآخر؟.
9- هل تسمح لعينيك أن تختلس نظرات خاطفة؟. 
10- هل تشتهى المناظر الشريرة؟ وإذا رأيت منظراً مغرياً أو عارياً تطيل النظر فيه؟ أو تـتلذذ بالتطلع إليه؟. 
11- هل تحب أفلام الجنس؟ أو الصور الجنسية والمجلات الجنسية؟ وهل تحتفظ بشيء منها؟. 
12- هل تحب أن تقضى الأوقات مع صور ذكرياتك غير المقدسة قبل الإيمان؟ وهل لا زلت تحتفظ بتلك الصور؟.
13-هل تحب أن تصغي إلى الأخبار والقصص والمغامرات والنكـات
والفكاهات والأحاديث والأغاني الجنسية؟.
14- هل تشارك في الأحاديث غير الطاهرة؟ وتستعمل المزاح بطريقة 
غير مقدسة؟ أو تستظرف دمك في إعثار الآخرين؟.
15- هل تحب مجالسة الجنس الآخر وتكثر من زيارتك أو جلساتك أو مقابلاتك أو مكاتباتك لأي من الجنس الآخر تحت أي ستار أو حجة؟. 
16- هل إذا اضطرتك الظروف لمجالسة الجنس الآخر يهيمن على جلساتك الروح القدس أم هي فرصة للجسد؟. 
17- هل علاقتك بالجنس الآخر تحضهم على القداسة وحياة الطهارة أم
تثير فيهم الشهوة؟.
18- هل سقطت فعلاً في خطايا جنسية باللمس أو الاحتكاك أو الفعل؟

( جـ ) الأمانة:
1- هل أنت أمين في كلامك أم تكذب فيه؟ أم تبالغ فيه؟ أم تحذف منه  لتخفى الحقائق؟ أم تغير الحقائق؟ أم تختلق أموراً لم تحدث؟
2- هل تستخدم اللف والدوران في كلامك؟. 
3- هل أنت صريح في كلامك؟. 
4- هل أنت مرائي تمدح إنساناً دون أن تكون مقتنعاً بما تقوله؟.
5- هل تلجأ إلى الكذب للخروج من المآزق؟.
6- هل تدعي المرض لتأخذ أجازه من العمل؟.
7- هل تتهرب من الضرائب والجمارك ودفع أجرة المواصلات… ؟
8- هل تسرق ما لغيرك؟ نقود أو منقولات؟.
9- هل تستعير شيئاً ولا ترده؟ كتباً؟ أدوات؟.
10- هل تسرق العشور من الرب؟.
11- هل أنت أمين في استخدام ما لغيرك؟ سيارة؟ منزل؟ إستهلاك  الكهرباء والمياه؟.
12- هل تحصل على المال بطريق غير مشروع؟ الغش أو الرياء أو الجشع أو ربح قبيح؟ أو تجارة غير مشروعة؟ أو سمسرة ليست من حقك؟.
13- هل تطمع في مال غيرك؟.
14- هل أنت بخيل؟ هل أنت مسرف؟.
15- هل تتصرف في مالك كأنه ملكك أم كأنك وكيل عليه لأنك كرسته لله؟.
16- هل تبذر المال في الزينة والملابس والكماليات؟.
17- هل تمارس أعمالك من منطلق الطموح العالمي أم بدافع مجد الله؟.
18- هل تعطى من عشورك لأقربائك الذين يحتم عليك القانون أن ترعاهم؟ وتظن أن هذا تصرف سليم بينما دافعك هو البخل؟. 
19- هل تساهم في المشاريع العظيمة والأبنية الفخمة وما من شأنه أن يظهر أسمك دون أن تعطى لنشر البشارة؟.
20- هل أنت أمين في وقتك الذي كرسته للمسيح؟. 
21- هل تعط وقتاً كافياً للشركة مع الرب؟في الخلوة والصلاة والتأمل؟.
22- هل  تضيع أوقاتك في أمور لا تمجد الرب؟ كالأفلام والأحاديث العالمية والقراءات التي لا تبنيك روحياً؟.
23- هل تقضى أوقاتك بدون هدف أو في التسكع الفكرى؟ فتطيل زيارتك لقتل الوقت؟. 
24-هل تعط أسرتك وقتا كافياً لرعايتهم وإظهار محبتك لهم ومشاركتهم والعبادة معهم؟.
25- هل تعط وقتاً للخدمة والافتقاد؟.
26- هل تذهب إلى الكنيسة والإجتماعات الروحية أم تضيع هذا الوقت
في أمور تافهة؟. 
27- هل أنت أمين في وقت العمل؟ أم تهرب من العمل (تزوغ)؟.
28- هل أنت أمين أي عادل في أحكامك؟. أم تميل إلى المحاباة بالوجوه؟.
29- هل تعامل الناس بمساواة؟ وتنظر إليهم كما ينظر إليهم الله؟. 
30- هل تتحاشى الحق؟ هل تغطى أخطاءك؟. 
31- هل أنت مخادع؟. 
32- هل أنت أمين في  تأدية المأمورية التي توكل إليك والمسئولية التي تلقى على عاتقك؟.
33- هل أنت أمين في حفظ مواعيدك مع الناس؟.


 ( د ) الإيمان: 
1- هل تثق أن الله يضمن حياتك ومستقبلك؟ أم أنت تعانى من القلق والهم والإضطربات؟.
2- هل تقبل كل شئ بالشكر من يد الرب أم تحزن لخسارة مادية أو مرض أو فقد أحد الأقرباء؟ أم تلعن الظروف وتندب حظك؟. 
3- هل تثق أن الله يستجيب طلباتك إما بالموافقة أو التعديل أو الرفض؟. أم تشك في أن الله يسمع ويعرف ويتصرف حسب ما يرى؟.  
4- هل تثق أن الله عنده خطة لحياتك ينفذها يوماً بعد يوم بحكمة فائقة؟ فهل تسلم لخطته؟ أم تتمرد عليه؟.
5- هل تسلك مع الله بالإيمان والثقة المطلقة في حكمته أم تريد أن تعيش بالعيان ولا تصدق إن لم تلمس وتحس وتجس؟ هل تعتمد في معاملاتك مع الله على الإيمان أم على الحس والشعور؟. 
6- هل تطرح كل متاعبك أمام الرب مؤمناً أنه سوف يتصرف فيها؟ أم تعتمد على حكمتك وقدرتك وإمكانياتك؟. 

( أ ) الشركة الحبية:
1- هل تظهر محبتك لأفراد أسرتك وتهتم وتعتني بكل فرد كما تعتني بنفسك؟.
2- هل تظهر محبتك لأعضاء الكنيسة وخدامها وتقوم بالتزاماتك من نحوهم؟. 
3- هل تظهر محبتك لأعضاء مجموعتك وأفراد جماعتك ولك علاقة وثيقة بهم؟.
4- هل تشارك معهم في شفافية؟.
5- هل تتأنى على الآخرين وتطيل أناتك عليهم؟ أم تتضايق بسرعة وتصعد مناقشاتك إلى مستوى الخصام والمقاطعة؟. 
6- هل تترفق بمن هم أضعف منك؟.
7- هل تحسد الآخرين على نجاحهم أو حصولهم على أمور ليست عندك أو لوجودهم في مركز أعظم منك؟.
8- هل تقلل شأن غيرك وتعمل على مضايقته وإحزانه؟. 
9- هل تنتفخ على الآخرين ولا تحترمهم؟. 
10- هل تقبح أعمال الآخرين وتنتقدهم وتدينهم؟.
11- هل تمسك سيرة الآخرين وتبرز عيوبهم وتشهر بهم؟. 
12- هل تحتد على من تكلمهم؟ ولا تقدر مشاعرهم وظروفهم ومواقفهم؟. 
هل تميل إلى النكد والمشاكسة؟. 
14- هل تطلب ما لنفسك وما يريحها ولا تطلب ما يريح غيرك؟. 
15- هل تظن السوء في نوايا الآخرين وتصرفاتهم؟ وتكون فكرة عنهم وتتعامل معهم من منطلقها؟ وتسئ إليهم؟ وتتهمهم أنك تفهمهم جيداً؟. 
16- هل تفرح بمصيبة تصيب من تختلف معهم؟.
17- هل تحتمل الإهانات والمضايقات من الآخرين؟ وتسامحهم؟. 
18- هل تعتذر عن أي خطأ وقع منك ولو كان واحداً في المائة؟. 
19- هل ترجو لغيرك ما ترجوه لنفسك؟.
20- هل تعامل غيرك كما تحب أن يعاملوك؟.
21- هل تصبر على الإهانات والشتائم؟. 
22- هل تحتمل الميل الثاني واللطمة الثانية في محبة؟. 
23- هل محبتك للآخرين هي من قلب طاهر؟ وهل هي محبة شديدة؟.
24- هل تحاول  أن تضيق شقة الخلاف مع الآخرين بأن تبحث عن نقاط مشتركة أم تعمل على توسيع الخلاف في عناد؟.
25- هل تقوم بأعمال محبة للآخرين؟ وهل لك قلب خدوم؟.
ثالثاً : للخدام 
1- هل لك روح الشهادة والتثقل بالنفوس؟.
2- هل تصلى من أجل النفوس المحتاجة للمسيح؟.
3- هل قدمت رسالة الإنجيل لأحد؟ وهل هو قَبِل المسيح؟.
4- هل قمت بزيارة أحد بهدف ربحه للمسيح؟.
5- هل تهربت من مسئولية خدمة؟.
6- هل استخدمك الرب في تقديم عظة في أي مكان وكنت أميناً في توصيل
رسالة الرب؟ أم تدخلت ذاتك وحاولت أن تلفت النظر إلى نفسك وليس إلى المسيح؟.
7- هل تتابع نفساً قبلت المسيح أم أهملتها رغم تكليف الرب لك؟.
8- هل أنت أمين في قيادة مجموعتك؟ وهل تصلى من أجل أعضائها؟. 
9- هل لك رؤية المسيح من جهة خلاص العالم؟ هل تصلى من أجل تحقيقها؟ 
    وهل كرست نفسك لها؟.

رابعاً : الحياة العائلية  
1- الزوج
( أ ) مع زوجته:
1- هل تحب زوجتك تماماً كما تحب نفسك؟.
2- هل تعمل على إسعادها وراحتها؟ أم تنتظر منها أن تعمل هي على إسعادك وراحتك؟.
3- هل تعاملها بلطف ورقة واحترام؟.
4- هل تعطيها وقتاً كافياً لتهتم بها وتصغي إليها وتتعرف على مشاكلها؟ أم أنك مشغول عنها، وتهملها؟.
5- هل تحاول فهم وجهات نظرها وآرائها؟ أم تتشبث برأيك وعنادك    كطريق لفض مشاكلك معها؟.
6- هل تختلف معها في أسلوب تربية الأولاد، والتدبير المالي للمعيشة وعلاقاتكما بالأهل والأصدقاء، وقضاء العطلات، والأمور الروحية؟ أم تحاول أن تصلا إلى إتفاق على خطة موحدة بإزاء الأمور؟. 
7- هل تشاركها أفكارك الخاصة  بك وبحياتك العائلية وإهتماماتك؟. 
8- هل تحرص على أن تشجعها دائماً وتؤكد لها ثقتك بها؟ أم تعمل على أن تفشلها بكثرة الإنتقاد؟.
9- هل تختار الوقت المناسب للعتاب معها؟ أم لا تكترث بأن تتشاجر  معها بصوت مرتفع أمام الأولاد والأهل والأقرباء والأصدقاء؟.
10- هل تحترمها أمام الآخرين وتعطيها فرصة للحديث والمشاركة؟ أم تحاول تسكتها أو تتجاهلها أو تنتهرها أو تسفه آراءها أمامهم؟. 
11- هل أنت أناني في معاملتك معها، تطلب ما يهمك فقط دون مراعاة مشاعرها أو تعبها خاصة في العلاقة الجسدية؟.
12- هل أنت أمين لها ولحقوقها؟ أم لك علاقات أخرى ترتاح إليها؟.
13- هل تقتلك وساوس الغيرة عليها فتقلب بيتكما جحيماً؟ أم تسلم الأمر لله وتطلب منه أن يكون لها رقيباً وأن يعالج نفسك من جنون      الشك والغيرة؟.
14- هل تحب أهلها وتحتفظ بعلاقات المودة معهم؟ أم تحتقرهم      وتتجاهلهم وتهينهم؟.
15- هل تعمل على التوفيق بين الوقت الذي تقضيه معها والوقت الذي تقضيه في خدمة الرب حتى لا تكون مقصراً في أي منها؟. 
( ب ) مع أبنائه:
1- هل تحب أولادك وتضحي لأجلهم؟.
2- هل تعتني بتربيتهم؟ أم تترك هذا العبء على زوجتك وحدها؟.
3- هل تجلس معهم وتشاركهم أفكارهم ومشاكلهم؟.
4- هل تصلى معهم وتجمعهم في المذبح العائلي؟. 
5- هل تصادقهم، وتتفاهم معهم؟ أم علاقتك بهم رسمية جافة تقتصر 
    على إصدار الأوامر الصارمة وتطلب منهم الطاعة العمياء؟. 
6- هل تعطيهم وقتاً كافياً ليشعروا بوجودك؟.
7- هل أنت معتدل في معاملتهم؟ أم تميل إلى أي من طرفي النقيض 
    (التدليل أو القسوة)؟.
8- هل تعمل على توطيد المحبة بينهم؟ أم أن معاملتك بتمييز أحدهم 
    توجد الغيرة والحسد والبغضة بينهم؟.
9- هل تعامل أحدهم معاملة قاسية وببغضه فتثير نقمته على الأسرة؟.
10- هل تهتم بمعرفة أصدقاء أولادك وتوجههم لصداقة المؤمنين؟ 
              أم تتركهم على حريتهم فتجنى مرارة تسيبهم؟.
11- هل تستخدم أسلوب مقارنتهم ببعض أو بالآخرين فتثير فيهم البغضة للغير؟.
12- هل تشجعهم على ما يقومون به ولو لم يكونوا كاملين حتى تطور من حياتهم؟. 
13- هل تصلى من أجل كل واحد منهم، ومن أجل احتياجاته واهتماماته؟. 
14- هل تحرص على تقديم هدايا لهم في المناسبات كأعياد ميلادهم أو نجاحهم حتى ولو كانت هدايا رمزية؟.
  15- هل لك رؤية روحية مستقبلية لكل واحد منهم، أم أن رؤيتك قاصرة على مستقبلهم العلمي والدراسي فقط؟.





2- الزوجة 
( أ ) مع زوجها:
هل تخضعين لزوجك مثل خضوعك للرب (اف22:5)؟  وهل تحترمينه وتهابينه؟ أم تحتقرينه وتهزئين به في أعماق نفسك؟ وهل تعتبرينه رأسك (اف23:5)؟ أم تضعين رأسك برأسه وتعاملينه كما لو كنت رجلاً نظيره؟. وهل تهتمين به وبإحتياجاته؟ أم أنك مشغولة بذاتك والإهتمام بنفسك؟. وهل عاطفة الأمومة لأولادك تطغى على اهتمامك بزوجك فتهملين طلباته؟. وهل أنت مستغرقة في الأنشطة الخارجية سواء المشتروات أو الزيارات أو حتى الخدمة على حساب بيتك هروباً من التبعات والمسئوليات المنزلية؟. وهل تشعرين بالضيق لكونك امرأة ولأن الطبيعة وهبت للرجل  حقوقاً ليست للمرأة كما وهبه الله السيادة عليك؟.


2- هل تشعرين بتفوقك على زوجك عقلياً أو روحياً أو من جهة عراقة    الأصل أو الدخل المادي؟.  وهل تشعرين أن زوجك غير جدير بك وكنت تفضلين الزواج من غيره؟. وهل أنت دائمة النقد له وإدانته على تصرفاته معك أو مع غيرك؟. وهل تتهمينه بأنه أعجز من أن يشبع رغباتك؟.

3- هل تتسببين في أن يثور عليك لأنك تستعذبين النكد والبكاء والعذاب؟.  وهل تستعذبين أن تنكدي عليه وعلى البيت وتسببي له الألم؟. وهل أنت مولعة بتقصي أسراره وتروجين ضده إشاعات من نسج خيالك؟. وهل تنجرفين وراء ميول التمرد والتحدي لزوجك؟ وهل تؤلفين مع بعض النساء المتمردات على أزواجهن جبهة للتحدي؟.

4- هل تتقبلين منه النقد أم تثورين مدعية أنه لا يفهمك وأنه لا يحبك؟. وهل أنت دائمة التشكي من سوء معاملته لك وأنه يظلمك ولا يعطيك حقك؟.

5- هل أنت منشغلة عن زوجك وبيتك بالتنافس مع سيدات أخريات؟    وتشعرين بالتعاسة نتيجة الغيرة منهن فتضفين على البيت جواً من الكآبة؟. وهل تتركين للغيرة على زوجك فرصة لتقتلك بسبب الشكوك والظنون؟. وهل تقارنين معاملة زوجك للأخريات بلطف، وبين معاملته لك بدون لطف؟.

6- هل تسلبين حق الزوجية وتكسرين وصية الكتاب (لا يسلب أحدكم الآخر إلا أن يكون على موافقة .. .." (1كو5:7). هل تعتبرين الزواج نقيصة وخطية غير عارفة قول الكتاب "ليكن الزواج مكرماً والمضجع غير نجس" (عب4:13). هل أنت أمينة لزوجك أم قلبك مفتوح لغيره تحت أي تبرير؟.
7- هل تعيشين في تعاسة القلق والهموم والإضطراب بسبب الصراعات    الداخلية والخوف من الأيام والأحداث والأمراض والموت؟.

8- هل تحبين أهل زوجك وتحترمينهم؟ أم تحاولين عزله عنهم حتى لا    يشاركوك ملكيته؟. 

9- هل أنت ساخطة على الحياة بإعتبارك زوجة وأم تبذلين وتضحين      دون تقدير من أحد؟.

10- هل أنت ساقطة في لجة الشعور بخيبة الأمل لإنهيار صورة      الزواج التي كانت مرتسمة في ذهنك قبل الزواج؟.

( ب ) مع أبنائها: 
1- هل تهتمين بحياة أبنائك الروحية وتصلين من أجلهم؟ أم إهتمامك قاصر على مستقبلهم الدراسي؟.
2- هل تحافظين على موعد المذبح العائلي وتعدين الجلسة له كاهتمامك    بإعداد مادة الطعام؟.
هل تشجعين الأسرة على الذهاب إلى الكنيسة والتناول؟. 
4- هل تصادقين أبناءك ليشاركوك مشاكلهم خاصة البنات؟. 
5- هل تخصين أحد أبنائك بالحب والإهتمام فتثيرين غضب أخوته عليه؟.
6- هل تشاركين زوجك في والإهتمام بالأبناء والإتفاق على سياسة    لمعاملتهم؟. 

3- الأبناء  

( أ ) مع الوالدين:   
1- هل أنت مطيع لوالديك؟ وهل أنت خاضع لهما، وتحترمهما؟. 
2- هل تشاركهما في حياتك بإخلاص؟ أم تخفى بعض التصرفات 
    عنهما؟.
3- هل تنفذ نصائحهما بأمانة؟. 
4- هل ترهق داخل الأسرة بكثرة طلباتك المادية ومصروفاتك؟.
5- هل تشعر بعدم الرضا لإنتمائك لهذه الأسرة؟ وهل تخجل من ذلك؟ وهل كنت تفضل أن يكون لك أبوين غيرهما؟. 
6- هل تثق أن الله أوجدك في هذه الأسرة لخيرك؟.
7- هل تشارك في عمل البيت أو قضاء طلبات للأسرة؟ أم تتذمر من تكليفك بشئ؟. 
( ب ) مع الاخوة:
1- هل تحترم اخوتك الذين يكبرونك سناً في الأسرة؟.
2- هل تساعد اخوتك الأصغر منك سناً؟. 
3- هل أنت كثير المشاجرة مع إخوتك؟.
4- هل تغير من أحد فيهم وتبغضه؟. 
5- هل تحب أن تكون  مميزاً عنهم ومدللاً؟. 
6- هل تعطي اخوتك ما يطلبونه منك أم أنت أناني تثور إذا أخذوا شيئاً منك؟. 
7- هل تواظب على موعد المذبح العائلي وتشارك بشفافية؟ وهل تذهب مع الأسرة إلى الكنيسة؟.
*​


----------



## happy angel (29 يونيو 2010)

*الخلوة و دراسة الكتاب المقدس


 هناك طرق عديدة ومتنوعة لدراسة الكتاب المقدس بهدف الحياة به وتطبيقه في كل أمور حياتنا. 




وهذه الطريقة
هي إحدى الطرق البسيطة التي تمكنك من التعامل مع أي من نصوص الكتاب المقدس
بحرية وهدوء، وتمكنك من معرفة رسالة الله لك بكل وضوح من خلال خطوات ثلاث
هي:



الخطوة الأولى: الملاحظة (قراءة)
وتتمثل في قراءة النص مرات عديدة بهدف الوصول إلى بعض الأفكار الهامة من أجل فهم النص وتطبيقه عملياً في حياتنا:
1. معرفة نوع النص:
تعرف على نوع النص هل هو قصصي ، تاريخي ، نبوي ، تشريعي أو تعليمي؟ فكل من هذه الأنواع يعبر عن الحق الكتابي بطريقة مميزة.
2. النظرة العامة: 



+ ما هو انطباعك الأول بعد قراءة النص؟

+ تتبع الأفكار ولاحظ الفكرة الرئيسية التي يدور حولها النص.
+ حدد الأجزاء التي بها تغير في المكان ، الحدث الرئيسي، الأشخاص ، الأفكار، عنون كل جزء.





+
تخيل كاتب النص أمامك وتريد أن تستفسر منه عن أجزاء صعبة، كلمات غير
مفهومة ... الخ. ما هي أسئلتك؟ اكتبها لتفتح الدراسة أمامك. لا تجيب عليها
الآن.
أحذر 

- التخمين

- الأسئلة التي ليس لها مدلول.

3. 6 أسئلة لملاحظة النص (الأصدقاء الستة)

1. من؟ لمعرفة الشخصيات.

2. أين؟ لمعرفة المكان.

3. متى؟ لمعرفة الزمان.

4.ماذا؟ لمعرفة الحدث، المعلومة ، الحجة، الشعور، الرؤية.

5. كيف؟ لمعرفة طريقة الله والناس في عمل شئ ما. أو طريقة التعامل.

6. لماذا؟ لمعرفة هدف الحدث، تصرفات الناس ، عمل الله.

لذلك: لمعرفة نتيجة الحدث وينبغي أن نبحث عنها صراحة في النص.

الخطوة الثانية: الفهم

وهو استيضاح معنى ودلالة كل نقطة من النقاط التي جمعتها في المرحلة السابقة (الملاحظة).

أ) تصور نفسك في الموقف المذكور واسأل نفسك:

1- ماذا كان يعني هذا النص للذين كتب لهم آنذاك؟

2-ماذا كان هدف الكاتب عند كتابته؟

3- ابحث عن خط يربط بين الحقائق والأفكار التي لاحظتها.

4- ما هي الرسالة التي أراد الكاتب أن يستقبلها قرائه وأن يعرفوها؟

5-اختبر فهمك من خلال 3 مبادئ:

1) الإحساس الطبيعي: الفهم البسيط

2)الإحساس الأصلي: الفهم التاريخي

3) الإحساس العام: الفهم المتناغم، الفهم العام لروح الكتاب.

ب) افعل ما بوسعك ... ثم ارجع للمراجع.

- استعمل : قواميس ، فهرس الكتاب المقدس ، أطلس ، مراجع التعبيرات المتخصصة والعادات و الأحداث التاريخية.

- لا تستعمل: كتب تفسير إلا بعد
أن تكون قد بذلت افضل ما عندك للوصول إلى الفهم، وعندئذ حاول قراءة عدة
تفاسير لتحصل على وجهات نظر متعددة.

ج) لا تدع أفكار هذه الكتب تلغي النتائج التي توصلت إليها في بحثك بل ناقشها.


الخطوة الثالثة : التطبيق (الحياة)

وهو الهدف الأساسي من دراستنا للكتاب، وأي دراسة -مهما كانت - لا تنتهي بالتطبيق هي دراسة جافة لا قيمة لها.

أ) إن عمل الروح القدس ومحاولة استخدامنا لمواهبنا في ملاحظة وفهم الكتاب المقدس هما اللذان يحضرا الكتاب المقدس إلى الحياة فعلياً. فعلينا الآن أن نعيش ما أرشدنا الله إلى فهمه.

ب) ابحث عن نقاط تلاقي مع الحياة الآن:

1.كيف نشبه نحن الأشخاص الموصوفين أو المخاطبين في النص؟

2. كيف تشبه مشاكلنا مشاكلهم؟

3. هل يعني تعامل الله معهم شيئاً لنا؟

4. كيف يؤثر رد فعلهم الإيجابي أو السلبي تجاه الله في تصرفاتنا؟

ج) للتطبيق شروط هامة هي:

1-أن يكون كتابيا: مبني على أساس واضح من ملاحظة وفهم النص.

2- أن يكون واقعياً لا خياليا: مناسباً للتعامل مع الواقع الحاضر.

3- أن يكون محدداً لا عاماً: بتفاصيل تطبيقية 

- ابحث في النص عن:

· تمسك به.

· وصية تقوم بتنفيذها.

· خطية لكي تتجنبها.

·صلاة تقوم بترديدها.

والآن وقد درسنا معاً هذه الطريقة
للدراسة الشخصية أو الدراسة في مجموعات صغيرة والتي تتطلب بذل القليل من
الجهد من أجل ملاحظة وفهم وتطبيق النص الكتابي، ولكنها تأتي بنتائج باهرة
في تقوية علاقة الشخص بالكتاب المقدس ودراسته ، وبمرور الوقت تتحول إلى
أسلوب شخصي يتمثل في عدم ترك أي نص أو آية كتابية أو كلمة في الكتاب
المقدس دون محاولة الوصول إلى فهم واضح لها.



أما الوصايا العشر من أجل جلسة درس كتاب مقدس ناجحة فتتمثل في الآتي (خاصة بخادم المجموعة الصغيرة لدرس الكتاب المقدس):



الوصية الأولى: 

اقرن جميع خطوات التجهيز والتحضير بالصلاة.

الوصية الثانية:

احضر قبل الجلسة بفترة مناسبة وتأكد أن:

1. المكان جيد الإضاءة.

2. المكان جيد التهوية.

3. الكراسي مريحة عددها مساو أو يزيد قليلاً عن عدد الأعضاء.

4.تفضل الموائد الواسعة المستديرة أو البيضاوية ويمكن استخدام الموائد المربعة.

5. هناك كتب مقدسة متوفرة ذات أحرف واضحة .

6. توافر نسخ من الأسئلة المعدة سابقاً لتوزيعها على الأعضاء.

الوصية الثالثة: 

استقبل الأعضاء بوجه بشوش وكلمات ترحيب مناسبة.

الوصية الرابعة: التزم بالوقت المحدد – ابدأ في موعدك مهما كان عدد الأعضاء – أعط لكل سؤال زمنه المناسب والمحدد سابقاً – انتهي في الوقت المحدد.

الوصية الخامسة: اجعل الأعضاء يقرءون النص أكثر من مرة بالتناوب وبلغة سليمة وتشكيل مضبوط..

الوصية السادسة: اختار الأسئلة جيداً، واعلم أن السؤال الجيد هو الذي يفرض على الأعضاء التفكير والعودة لقراءة 

النص. سؤال على الأقل لكل من الملاحظة والفهم والتطبيق.

الوصية السابعة: شجع الآخرين على المشاركة – لا تنفرد بالحديث طويلاً ، ولا تجعل أحد الأعضاء ينفرد بالحديث كثيراً.

الوصية الثامنة: ارشد بذوق ولطف، إياك أن تحرج أحداً، أو تحاول أن تسخر من أحد.

الوصية التاسعة: وضح النقاط الصعبة أو الغامضة، وفي حالة عدم معرفتك اعترف بذلك وحاول الاستعانة بالآخرين.

الوصية العاشرة: اهتم بنقاط التطبيق بصفة خاصة وحول الدراسة إلى حياة معاشة.​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2010)

*تدريب على الصلوات القصيرة
للراهب كاراس المحرقى..





كثيرون بدأوا ولكنهم لم يكملوا! وغيرهم جاهدوا لكنهم استسلموا! أتعرفون لماذا؟ لأن البداية فاقت قامتهم الروحية، ونوعية الصلاة لم تتناسب ظروفهم، فقد يبدأ إنسان بصلاة الأجبية كاملة لكن صلاتة لا تتعدى يوما واحدا! فما هى أنسب وأسهل طريقة للمبتدئين في حياة الصلاة؟

إليكم هذا المنهج البسيط والعميق جدا


عندما يستيقظ الإنسان وهو لا يزال على فراشه يقول هذه الآية من مزاميز معلمنا داود النبي:
" يا الله إلهي إليك أبكر إذا عطشت نفسي يشتاق إليك جسدي "
فالبداية يجب أن تكون لله وليست للعالم، وعندما تكون البداية لله يسعى الإنسان وهو يعمل أن يمجد اسم الله، فإذا عرضت عليه رشوة يرفض...

أو يقول مع معلمنا داود النبي:
" هذا هو اليوم الذى صنعه الرب فلنفرح ونبتهج فيه "
لقد دخل في عهد أن يبدأ يومه بالفرح فإذا جاءته تجربة يكون مهيأ بالفرح ولا يسمح لها أن تسلب أفراحه، تخيلوا أم أخذت على نفسها عهد الفرح هل ستنفعل أو ترفع صوتها على أولادها؟

وعندما يغسل وجهه يقول هذه الآية في المزمور الخمسين:
" إنضح على بزوفاك فأطهر أغسلنى فأبيض أكثر من الثلج "
فنحن عندما نغسل وجوهنا بالماء نطلب من الرب أن يغسل قلوبنا بماء التوبة، ومن تعذبه شهواته يطلب أن يغسله بماء الطهارة..

وهو يجهز ويأكل طعامه يقول مع داود النبي:
" وجدت كلامك كالشهد فأكلته "
فالطعام يغذي الجسد وكلمة الله تغذى الروح

وعندما يبدأ عمله يقول:
" ياربى يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي أعن ضعفى "
فنحن ضعفاء وقوتنا مستمدة من السيد المسيح، ولا ننسى أن قول الرب: " بدونى لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئا "

وإذا ووضع فى موقف يجبره على الكذب أو الادانة أو انكار المسيح يقول
" يا ربي يسوع المسيح أعن ضعف إيمانى "

وعندما تشتد عليه التجارب العاطفية يقول:
" يا ربي يسوع المسيح ارحمنى انا الخاطيء "

ولكن مهم قبل الصلاة الاستعداد وتصفية حياتك أول بأول عن طريق الاعتراف لأن الله النور لا يلتقى مع ظلمة الخطية.

لقد أردت أن أضع في أفواهكم قطع من السكر لتتذوقوا حلاوة الصلاة، بعدها نبدأ بمزمور واحد تصليه إلى أن تحفظه فتضيف الثاني وهكذا بعد فترة ستصلى بالأجبية كاملة

أنصحكم بقرأة كتاب سائح روسى على دروب الرب.

م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2010)

**** تدريبات روحية ***
أولاً: تدريب الخلوة اليومية

· هدف التدريب:

هو تنظيم علاقتك مع الله من خلال المواظبة على قراءة الكتاب المقدس والصلاة.

· ممارسة التدريب: مفاتيح التأمل:

فإن تحدث إليك عن خطية فتكلم أنت إليه مظهراً توبتك عن خطاياك التي ذكرتك بها الآية. وإن تكلم معك عن وصية فاطلب منه القوة لتنفذها. وإن تكلم إليك عن عطية مباركة اشكره عليها. وإن تكلم عن وعد معين يعطيه الـرب لمن يطلبه فأسرع بأن تسأل الله أن يحقق لك هذا الوعد. وإن تكلم معك عن صفة من صفاته السامية فإنك تستطيع أن تسبحه وتمدحه عليها. وإن تحدثت إليك الآية عن مثل أعلي من شخصيات الكتاب فاطلب من الرب أن يعينك لتصير مثلها.


ثانياً: تدريب الصلاة بالأجبية

· تذكــر:

قول معلمنا داود النبي "سبع مرات في النهار سبحتك على أحكام عدلك". (مز164:119).

· ممارسة التدريب:

1- يحسن التدرج في الصلاة بالمزامير.

2- ابدأ بصلاة بعض مزامير من صلاة باكر.

3- ثم بعض مزامير من صلاة النوم.

4- ثم بعض مزامير من صلاة الغروب.

5- ومع الوقت تستطيع أن تزيد عدد المزامير.

6- ثم مع الوقت تستطيع أن تضيف صلوات سواعى أخرى.

7- تدرب على حفظ بعض المزامير والأناجيل والتحاليل.


ثالثاً: تدريب الصوم

· هدف الصوم:

الامتناع عن الطعام الجسدي للتغذى بالطعام الروحي "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله". (مت4:4). فالصوم هو إحدى وسائل الاتحاد بالله متى كان مقروناً بالصلاة والكتاب المقدس والتناول.

· ممارسته:

1- ليكن لك فترة انقطاع تبدأ تدريجياً بتأخير موعد الإفطار ساعة ثم اثنين ... حتى الموعد المحدد لكل صوم كنسياً.

2- اهتم مع الصوم بالصلاة والكتاب والتناول، وحضور الاجتماعات وعمل الخير والصدقة.

3- امتنع أيضاً ليس عن الطعام فقط بل عن الخطايا واللذات.


رابعاً: تدريب المحبة

· ملاحظات:

1- إن كنت محباً لذاتك فلن تستطيع أن تحب الآخرين.

2- إن كنت لا تحب الآخرين فأنت لا تعرف الله. (1يو8:4).

3- فرق بين أعمال الإنسان الخاطئة وبين نفسه الغالية. فالله يكره الخطية ولكن يحب نفس الخاطئ.

· ممارسة التدريب:

الواقع إن أبسط أنواع تداريب المحبة هو ممارسة (الاعتذار والغفران).

1- اعتذار لمن تخطئ في حقه. (مت24:5).

2- سامح من يخطئ إليك. (مت14:6).



خامساً: تدريب عدم الإدانة

· أسباب الإدانة:

1- كبرياء الذات التي لا يعجبها تصرفات الآخرين فتنقدها.

2- عدم المحبة: فالمحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا. (1بط8:4).

· ممارسة التدريب:

حول نقدك لأي إنسان إلى صلاة من أجله، حتى يساعده الرب على التخلص من أخطائه.

فبدلاً من الحديث عن هذا الشخص مع نفسك أو مع الآخرين، تحدث عنه مع الرب وحده.

تـــــــــابع...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2010)

*سادساً: تدريب عدم الغضب

· أسباب الغضب:

1- الطبع الحاد الموروث.

2- الذات والكبرياء.

3- عدم تقدير قيمة النفس ومشاعر الآخرين.

4- الدفاع عن الحق بطريقة خاطئة.

· ممارسة التدريب:

تذكر كلما ثار الدم في عروقك أن:

1- قوة الشخصية ليست في الغضب والتمسك بالرأي، بل في احترام آراء الآخرين، وضبط النفس.

2- الحب فوق الحق، فخير لك أن تربح محبة الشخص من أن تربح القضية وتخسر نفسه.

3- عوضاً عن الغضب صل لأجل هذا الإنسان. (اقرأ كتاب "الغضب" وكتاب "الهدوء" لقداسة البابا الأنبا شنوده الثالث).


سابعاً: تدريب الطهارة

· تذكــر:

1-إن غريزة الجنس هي نعمة من الله بهدف الزواج وحفظ الجنس البشرى.

2-إن الشيطان يحرض الإنسان على استخدامها قبل الأوان لينجسه ويفصله عن الله.

· ممارسة التدريب:

1- ابتعد عن مجالات العثرة التي تثير الغريزة.

2- إن هاجمك الفكر حوله إلى شكر لله من أجل الغريزة.

3- اطلب من الرب أن يحفظها لحين استخدامها الشرعي في الزواج.

4- استبدل اللذة الجسدية بلذة أسمى منها وهي التمتع بروعة المسيح، وتصوره أمامك وارفع قلبك بالترانيم والألحان والصلاة.

5- ردد شعار يوسف الطاهر "كيف أصنع هذا الشر العظيم وأخطئ إلى الله". (تك9:39).



ثامناً: تدريب التواضع

· تذكــر:

1- إن الله لا يقاوم أي خاطى سوى المتكبر.

2- إن الكبرياء أسقط ملائكة من السماء وآدم من جنة عدن.

3- أن السيد المسيح قال (تعلموا منى لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب). (مت29:11).

· ممارسة التدريب:

1- كلما أتاك فكر الكبرياء قل لنفسك: إن فضل القوة من الله لا منا. (2كو7:4). "لست أحسب نفسي أنى قد أدركت ولكنى أفعل شيئاً واحداً إذ أنسى ما هو وراء وأمتد إلى ما هو قدام". (فى13:3).

2- اعتبر نفسك أصغر الكل.

3- قم بالأعمال الصغيرة المحتقرة.


تاسعاً: تدريب الأمانة

· تذكــر:

1- أن الكذب هو عدم أمانة في الكلام.

2- أن الكذابين نصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت. (رؤ8:21).

3- أنه لا يوجد كذب ابيض وكذب أسود، فالكذب كله عدم أمانة.

4- أن السيد المسيح قال "ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم، لا لا". (مت37:5).

5- إن السرقة عدم أمانة في ما للغير.

· ممارسة التدريب:

ردد قول الرب "كن أميناً إلى الموت فسأعطيك إكليل الحياة" (رؤ10:2). لا تقل إلا الصدق، وإن كذبت على أحد اذهب واعتذر له. وإرجاع ما سرقته.


عاشراً: تدريب حياة الشكر

· تذكــر:

1- أن وصية الكتاب تقول "اشكروا في كل شئ لأن هذه هي مشيئة الله في المسيح يسوع من جهتكم". (1تس18:5).

2- قول الآباء (ليست عطية بلا زيادة إلا التي بلا شكر).

3- أن الشكر في كل شئ هو دليل الثقة في حكمة الله.

4- الشكر يزيل المرارة والتذمر من القلب.

· ممارسة التدريب:

تعلم أن تشكر الرب على الأمور الصعبة والمأساوية، وليس على الأمور الحلوة والسعيدة فقط.


حادي عشر: تدريب عدم اليأس

· تذكــر:

1- أن حياتنا جهاد دائم، أي حرب مقدسة ضد إبليس. والمفروض أن ننتصر عليه بقوة المسيح ولكن (إن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح وهو كفارة لخطايانا..". (1يو1:2).

2- عندما يحاربك الشيطان باليأس تذكر رحمة الله. وتذكر ما فعله الراهب الذي كان يحاربه الشيطان باليأس ليمنعه عن الصلاة فكان يقول له: أنت تضرب (مرزبة) [أي عصى] وأنا أضرب مرزبة ولننظر من يغلب أنت أم رحمة الله.

· ممارسة التدريب:

متى أتاك فكر اليأس ردد هذه الآية: (لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي، إذا سقطت أقوم، إذا جلست في الظلمة فالرب نور لي). (ميخا8:7). 

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2010)

*تدريبات على الهدوء


بقلم : قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

إذا أردت أن تدرب نفسك على الهدوء – وبخاصة هدوء القلب وهدوء الأعصاب وهدوء الحياة – فعليك بالنصائح الآتية :
1- لا تسمح لأي شئ أن يثيرك. بل تقبّل كافة الأمور بنفس هادئة، لا تنفعل كثيراً بالأسباب الخارجية مهما كانت تبدو متعبة، ولا تقلق وتضطرب. وإن انفعلت، حاول أن تضع هدوءا لإنفعالك، وأن تهدئ نفسك. ولا تتصور أو تتخيل نتائج خطيرة سوف تحدث، فهذا التخيل سوف يزعجك. وقل لنفسك: إن كل مشكلة لها حل أو بضعة حلول. فكرّ إذن فى الحلول، حينئذ يدخل الهدوء إلى قلبك. وإن عجزت عن إيجاد حلّ، استشر غيرك. وإن عجز الغير أيضاً، فأعطِ المشاكل مدى زمنياً تحل فيه. واطلب معونة الله وتدخله وستره. وباستمرار اجعل المشاكل تدور حولك من الخارج، دون أن تدخل إلى قلبك فتؤذيك. إن الأمواج الهائجة إذا صدمت السفينة من الخارج لا تضرها. ولكن إن وُجد ثقب فى السفينة تدخل منه المياه، حينئذ تكون السفينة فى خطر. احرص إذن على عدم وجود ثقوب فى نفسك تدخل منها المشكلة إلى أعصابك لتحطمها.
2- كن دائماً قوى القلب قوى الإيمان، واسع الصدر فى مقابلة المتاعب، بحيث لا تتضايق بسرعة. واعلم أن الضيقة قد سميت هكذا، لأن القلب قد ضاق عن أن يتسع لها. أما القلب الواسع فإنه لا يتضيق بشئ. إن قطعة من الطين إذا ألقيت فى كوب من الماء فإنها تعكره. أما إذا ما ألقيت فى المحيط فإنها لا تعكره. بل يفرشها فى أعماقه ويقدم لك ماءً رائقاً... اعرف يا أخي أنه إذا وقع حجر على جبل، فأنه لا يهزه. ولكن إن وقع هذا الحجر على زجاج فإنه يهشمه ويفتته. لهذا كن جبلاً لا زجاجاً.
3- مما يفيدك فى حياتك، أن تكون لك روح المرح وبالبشاشة. فإنها تجلب للإنسان هدوءاً فى النفس، واسترخاءً فى الأعصاب، وتبعد عنه الكآبة والاضطراب. ومهما كان الجو مكهرباً وصاخباً، فإن الإنسان المرح، يستطيع بفكاهة لطيفة أن يزيل جو التوتر.. وعموماً فإن المتصفين بالمرح، تكون أعصابهم هادئة. بل إنهم بالأكثر يمكنهم أن يهدئوا غيرهم أيضاً. كما أن الوجوه البشوشة تشيع الهدوء فى الآخرين. لهذا درّب نفسك على البشاشة والمرح، وتقبّل كثيراً من الأمور بهذه الروح...
4- كذلك أن أردت أن تكسب الهدوء، يمكنك ذلك بمعاشرة الأشخاص الهادئين، بعكس الذين يختلط دائماً بالمضطربين والثائرين، فإنهم ينقلون إليه عدوى مشاعرهم. فالخائفون ينقلون إليه خوفهم، والمتشائمون ينقلون إليه تشاؤمهم. وكذلك فالذين يحاربهم الشك والضيق ينقلون إلى غيرهم الشكوك والضيقات. أما معاشرة الهادئين فإنها تمنح الثقة والطمأنينة والسلام ، قد تقرأ خبراً مزعجاً فتقلق. ثم تقابل شخصاً هادئاً فتجده قد تقبّل الخبر بمنتهى الثقة وهو مطمئن تماماً أنه سوف لا يحدث شئ متعب على الإطلاق. ويشرح لك، فيبدأ الإطمئنان يزحف من نفسه إلى نفسك فتهدأ. ألست ترى إذن أنك بمعاشرة الهادئين يمكنك أن تمتص إيمانهم وهدوءهم، وتأخذ من سلامهم الداخلي سلاماً لنفسك... وتأخذ أيضاً نموذجاً وقدوة من طباعهم الهادئة، وتحاول أن تحاكيها إذ تعجبك وتريحك. وتتعود على طريقة تفكيرهم فى مقابلة المشاكل والضيقات، وتتعلم من ذكائهم كيف يستوعب العقل المشكلة ويهضمها، وكيف يمكنه إن يفهم الأمور ويحل المشاكل ويستنتج الطرق الصالحة لعلاجها، كما تتعلم أيضاً من إيمانهم ومن طول بالهم واحتمالهم وصبرهم.إن معاشرة الهادئين هى من أفضل أنواع المهدئات.
5- كذلك درّب نفسك على عدم الإندفاع وعدم التسرع. واعرف أن قلة الصبر تدل على عدم هدوء الإنسان فى الداخل. فالإنسان الهادئ يكون دائماً طويل البال. فإن اضطرب يفقد القدرة على الصبر. ولا يستطيع أن ينتظر حتى تحُلّ الأمور. إنما يريد أن يعمل الآن أى عمل، أو يتكلم أى كلام، أو يتخذ أى قرار!! وفى ذلك ما يضره.
6- ما دمت لم تصل بعد إلى فضيلة الهدوء، إبعد إذن بقدر إمكانك عن أسباب الإثارة وكل مصادرها. ابحث ما هى الأسباب التى تجعلك تفقد هدوءك، سواء كانت منك أو من الخارج. وتحاشى هذه الأسباب وبخاصة فى المعاملات. وكما قال أحد الحكماء " لا تأخذ وتعطى مع إنسان يقاتلك به العدو ". وابعد عن المناقشات الحادة. ولا تستصحب غضوباً. وابعد أيضاً عن القراءات التى تفقدك الهدوء، وعن سماع الأخبار التى تزعجك.
7- وفى معاملاتك مع الآخرين لا تفترض المثالية فى جميع الناس. فإن قوبلت بتصرف خاطئ من البعض، لا تتضايق. فالناس هكذا: فيهم الطيب والردئ. ولا تتوقع أنك ستتعامل مع ملائكة أو قديسين، إنما مع بشر عاديين، لا نسمح لأخطائهم من نحونا أن تقلقنا..! وأيضاً لا ترد على أحد وأنت غضبان. إنما انتظر إلى أن تهدئ نفسك، ثم أكمل الحديث معه، أو على الأقل اصمت. فليس من صالحك ولا من صالحه أن تناقشه وأنت فى حالة توتر. واحذر من أن ترد على الإساءة بإساءة، وإلا تكون قد شابهت المسئ فى أخلاقه...
8- ابعد عن استخدام العنف بكل أنواعه، ولا تواجه العنف بالعنف. فليس هذا هو إسلوب الروحيين. فالإنسان الروحي لا يغلبنّه الشر، بل يغلب الشر بالخير. وإذا تملكتك الحيرة فى التصرف، فشاور أحد الحكماء واعمل بمشورته. فإنك بهذا تضيف إلى فكرك فكراً أكثر خبرة. وتتعلم الحياة عملياً...
9- لا تلجأ إلى العقاقير لكى تحصل على الهدوء. واعلم ان استخدام المسكنات والمهدئات والمنومات لها ردود فعلها واحذر من أن تتعودها. إنها كلها تتيهك عن نفسك، دون أن تحل مشاكلك أو تزيل متاعبك. إنما اعمل على حلّ إشكالاتك داخل نفسك، وبحلول عملية وطرق روحية. واعرف أن الذى يتعود تعاطى المسكنات، قد تصبح إدماناً ولا تفيده بل قد يضطر الى إزادة كمياتها. وما أن يفيق منها حتى يجد نفسه كما هى بنفس متاعبها وبدون حلّ...
10- كذلك لا تلتمس الهدوء بالانطواء والهرب. ولا تظن أنك فى انطوائك على نفسك قد صرت هادئاً! كلا، فهذا مرض آخر وليس هدوءاً .. فإن كانت لك مشكلة فى بيتك، لا تظن أن حل المشكلة هو فى هروبك إلى النادي أو المقهى أو إحدى السهرات، بينما تظل المشكلة قائمة كما هى. لا تصلح إلا بمواجهتها، ومعرفة أسبابها وحلها عملياً..
11- تعوّد الهدوء فى دخولك وخروجك، وفى طريقة كلامك بحيث تكون ألفاظك هادئة ليست فيها كلمة عنيفة أو جارحه. وقبل أن تلفظ كلمة فكرّ فى نتائجها وفى تأثيرها على غيرك... وإذا كتبت خطاباً غير هادئ، فلا ترسله بسرعة. بل اتركه يوماً أو يومين، وأعد قراءته، وغيرّ ما يلزم تغييره فيه. وكل فكر يلحّ عليك، لا تسرع فى تنفيذه ولا تطاوعه. بل أنتظر حتى تفحصه فى هدوء...
12- أخيراً، أنصحك بأن تعطى جسدك ما يحتاجه من الراحة ولا ترهقه. فإن الإنسان فى حالة الإرهاق، تكون أعصابه عرضة لعدم الاحتمال، وربما يفقد هدوءه ويتصرف بغضب أو عصبية لأتفه الأسباب مما يندم عليه فيما بعد. لذلك لا تدخل فى مناقشة حادة وأنت مرهق. ولا تأخذ قراراً مصيرياً وأنت مرهق. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2010)

*
**تدريبات روحية لتقديس الحواس
1-اشغل فكرك كل يوم باية تحفظها من الانجيل وفكر فيها طول اليوم وتاملها
2- كثرة الراحة والنوم يعطى للجسد لكى يتحرك وللحواس ان تعمل لحساب الشهوات
3- هناك اماكن واشخاص وكتب وافلام وصور تحرك وتساعد الحواس عاى افعال خطىء لذلك نحذر من كل مايقود حواسنا للانحراف
4- الالحان الكنيسية لها القدرة على ضبط الفكر
5- محاسبة النفس وتقديم طوبة مستمرة عن كل خطىء وانحراف مع التامل فى سبب السقوط
6- يتاثر الفرد بالمحيط الخارجى ولذلك ان كنا نحيا فى وسط روحى فان حواسنا تعمل لحساب الرب وليس الاخرين

ومن صلوات الاجبية لتقديس الحواس بعضها وليس كلها
*** كل فعل الشيطان ومؤامرة الناس الاشرار وقيام الاعداء...

قلبا نقيا اخلق فى يااللة وروحا مستقيما جددة فى احشائى........
طوبى للرجل الذى لم يسلك فى مشورة المنافقين وفى طريق الخطاة لم يقف ........
يامن ذاق الموت بالجسد فى وقت الساعة التاسعة من اجلنا نحن الخطاة امت حواسنا الجسمانية ايها المسيح الهنا......*


وهناك صلوات كثيرة لتقديس الحواس 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2010)

*كتاب الوسائط الروحية لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

   أهمية محاسبة النفس



    يحتاج الإنسان كثيراً إلى جلسة مع النفس:

    يجلس إلى نفسه لكى يفحصها ويفتش دواخلها، ويرقب تصرفاتها ويحاسبها حتى يكون في يقظة مستمرة. وهذه الرقابة الذاتية وملاحظة النفس لازمة لكل إنسان، مهما علا في حياته الروحية، ومهما ارتفع في منصبه. ولذلك نرى القديس بولس الرسول يكتب إلى تلميذه تيموثاوس الأسقف قائلاً " لاحظ نفسك والتعليم، وودوام على ذلك. فإنك إن فعلت هذا،
 تخلص نفسك والذين يسمعونك أيضاً " (اتى 4: 16).


    لذلك فالشيطان يحاول بكل قوة أن يمنع الإنسان الروحى من الجلوس إلى نفسه، وكذلك يمنع الخاطئ..

    ما أسهل أن يقدم له مشغوليات عديدة جداً، تستغرق كل وقته، وتستحوذ على كل مشاعره بأهمية كل هذه المشغوليات. وإن كان إنساناً روحياً محباً لملكوت الله، يمكن أن يشغله بالخدمة ومتطلباتها، حتى يجعل الخدمة تشغله، بحيث لا يهدأ ليفكر في أخطائه داخل خدمته. مثل ذلك الابن الكبير الذي لم يفرح برجوع أخيه، ولم تتفق مشيئته مع مشيئة الآب. ومع ذلك قال لأبيه " ها أنا أخدمك سنين هذا عددها، وقط لم أتجاوز وصيتك. وجدياً لم تعطنى قط لأفرح مع أصدقائى..! " (لو 15: 28، 29). ولا شك أن هذا الابن الخادم طول تلك السنين، لو كان قد جلس إلى نفسه، لوجد أن له أخطاء عديدة وغير لائقة، سواء في التعامل أو أسلوب التخاطب، أو في محبته أو احترامه لأبيه..


    لذلك ايها الابن المبارك لا تجعل مشغوليات الخدمة تعطلك عن الجلوس إلى نفسك وفحصها ومناسبتها.

     أليس أن الخدمة أحياناً قد تعطلك عن الصلاة وعن القراءة والتأمل؟! ألست أحياناً في الخدمة ترفع ذاتك وفكرك أكثر مما يليق، وربما ترتئى فوق ما ينبغى (رو12: 3). ألست في الخدمة أحياناً قد تقع في الإدانة، وربما في قساوة القلب، باسم الدفاع عن الحق..؟! وغير ذلك كثير.. إجلس إلى نفسك وافحصها، خوفاً من أن تقول " لئلا بعدما ما كرزت لآخرين، أصير أنا نفسى مرفوضاً " (1كو 9: 27). أو لئلا تسمع قول الرب لمرثا " أنت تهتمين وتضطربين لأجل أمور كثيرة. ولكن الحاجة إلى واحد " (لو 10: 41، 42).

    أنت محتاج أن تجلس إلى نفسك لتعرف أخطاءك..

    سواء أخطاء اللسان، أو الفكر، أو الحواس، أو المشاعر القلب، أو أخطاء الجسد.. لتعرف أخطاءك ضد الله وضد الناس، وأيضاً ضد نفسك.. بل لتدرس طباعك أيضاً الثابتة فيك ن والتى تلبس ثياب الحملان، وتتسمى عندك بأسماء فضائل، وقد تفتخر به!! إجلس يا أخى إلى نفسك، وتذكر قول القديس مقاريوس الكبير:

    أحكم يا أخى على نفسك، قبل أن يحكموا عليك.. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2010)

*كتاب الوسائط الروحية لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

   - كيف تحاسب نفسك؟



لتكن محاسبتك لنفسك بصراحة وجدية.

    قد يحاول الشيطان أن يتدخل بإحدى طريقتين:

    إما أن يقول لك: لا تبالغ في حكمك على نفسك، لئلا تقع في عقدة الذنب Sense of guilt.

    أو قد يقول لك: احترس من أن تقسو على نفسك، لئلا تقع في الكآبة Depression. وهو ليس مخلصاً في نصائحه، لأنه يريد أن يبعدك عن تبكيتك لنفسك. هنا وتذكر قول القديس أنطونيوس الكبير " إن ذكرنا خطايانا، ينساها لنا الله. وإن نسينا خطايانا، يذكرها لنا الله ". وتذكر أيضاً قول داود النبي في مزمور التوبة " خطيتى أمامى في كل حين " (مز 50).
ذلك لأن الشيطان قد يقول لك: لماذا تتذكر خطاياك، وهى مغسولة بالدم الكريم؟!

    إنها تظل مغسولة، طالما كنا في حياة التوبة، نادمين على ما فعلناه، وفى انسحاق قلب بسبب خطايانا. إن داود النبى ظل يبلل فراشه بدموعه بسبب خطيته، حتى بعد أن نال المغفرة. وقال له ناثان " الرب نقل عنك خطيئتك. لا تموت " (2صم 12: 13). وشاول الطرسوسى بعد أن نال الدعوة الإلهية، وصار رسولاً، وتعب أكثر من جميع الرسل " 1كو15: 10). قال في انسحاق قلب " لأنى أصغر الرسل. أنا الذي لست أهلاً لأن أدعى رسولاً، لأنى اضطهدت كنيسة الله "! (1كو 15: 9). ألم تكن هذه الخطية قد غفرت له، وغسلت بالدم الكريم. ولكنه لا يزال يذكرها ويبكت نفسه عليها. بل أنه يقول في رسالته الأولى إلى تلميذه تيموثاوس " أنا الذي كنت قبلاً مجدفاً ومضطهداً ومفترياً. ولكننى رحمت لأنى فعلت بجهل في عدم إيمان " (1تى 1: 13). وعلى الرغم من أنه فعل ذلك يجهل، وقبل إيمانه، إلا أنه لا يزال يذكر ويبكت نفسه..


و أيضاً في محاسبتك لنفسك، احترس من أن تلتمس لنفسك الأعذار والتبريرات..
 
    قد تحاسب نفسك وتدرك أخطاءك. وإلى هنا تكون النعمة قد عملت فيك. ثم ياتى الشيطان ليفقدك عمل النعمة، يبعدك في الندم والانسحاق ولوم النفس، فيقدم لك الأعذار والتبريرات، لكى تغطى بها على خطيتك، كما حاول من قبل أبونا آدم وأمنا حواء.. احترس من هذه الأعذار التي هى لون زائف من الاشفاق على النفس، بالدفاع عنها ومحاولة تخفيف الذنب فيما إرتكبته.  

    فإن كنت تحب نفسك حقاً، لا تشفق عليها بهذا الآشفاق الخاطئ الذي يحرمها من مشاعر التوبة والندم والانسحاق. وهذا لا يفيدها بشئ. بل على العكس قد تعتمد على الأعذار وتستمر في الخطأ. اذكر باستمرار قول الرسول " أنت بلا عذر أيضاً الإنسان " (رو 2: 1). الذي يحاول أن يعذر نفسه في خطاياه، قد يقع في الضمير الواسع، الذي يبلع الجمل (مت 23).


     هوذا نوح البار كان يعيش في جيل فاسد جداً حتى أن الله أغرقه بالطوفان. ومع ذلك حفظ نوح نفسه في الإيمان، ولم يتأثر بالوسط المحيط. ويوسف الصديق كانت الخطية تلح عليه كل يوم، دون أن يطلبها. وعلى الرغم من ذلك قال عبارته الخالدة" كيف اصنع هذا الشر العظيم وأخطئ إلى الله؟! " (تك 39: 9). وفى سبيل رفضه للخطية تحمل ما آحتمله من سجن وعار..

    و دانيال والثلاثة فتية كانوا مهددين بموت خطير، هو بالإلقاء إلى جب الأسود وهم بالإلقاء في أتوب النار. ولكن ذلك التهديد لم يحولهم مطلقاً عن مخافة الله. وهكذا كان كل الشهداء والمعترفين، في كل ما تعرضوا من تعذيب.


إن الضغط الخارجى، لا يستسلم له سوى الضعف الداخلى.

    بكت نفسك بهذه العبارة. وقل لنفسك: ينبغى أن أكون قوياً في الداخل، وأنتصر على كل الحروب مهما كانت شديدة. وليبكتك قول بولس الرسول للعبرانيين " لم تقاوموا بعد حتى الدم، مجاهدين ضد الخطية" (عب 12: 4) . لذلك إن حاسبت نفسك، ولا تقل كانت الوصية صعبة، لم استطع تنفيذها!!
 بل تذكر كيف أن ابراهيم أخذ ابنه الوحيد الذي يحبه ليقدمه محرقة (تك 22)


    و إن عذرت نفسك بأن هناك معطلات خارجية عاقتك عن طريق الفضيلة فقل لنفسك: كان ينبغى أن أجاهد لأنتصر، على تلك المعوقات. 

    هوذا نوح البار كان يعيش في جيل فاسد جداً حتى أن الله أغرقه بالطوفان. ومع ذلك حفظ نوح نفسه في الإيمان، ولم يتأثر بالوسط المحيط. ويوسف الصديق كانت الخطية تلح عليه كل يوم، دون أن يطلبها. وعلى الرغم من ذلك قال عبارته الخالدة " كيف أصنع هذا الشر العظيم وأخطئ إلى الله؟! " (تك 39: 9). وفى سبيل رفضة للخطية تحمل ما آحتمله من سجن وعار..

    و دانيال والثلاثة فتية كانوا مهددين بموت خطير، هو بالإلقاء إلى جب الأسود، وهم بالإلقاء في أتون النار. ولكن ذلك التهديد لم يحولهم مطلقاً عن مخافة الله. وهكذا كان كل الشهداء والمعترفين، في كل ما تعرضوا له من تعذيب.


    إن الضغط الخارجى، لا يستسلم له سوى الضعف الداخلى.

    بكت نفسك بهذه العبارة. وقل لنفسك: ينبغى أن أكون قوياً في الداخل، وأنتصر على كل الحروب مهما كانت شديدة. وليبكتك قول بولس الرسول للعبرانيين لم تقاوموا بعد حتى الدم، مجاهدين ضد الخطية " (عب 12: 4). لذلك إن حاسبت نفسك، فلا تقل، فلا تقل في سقطاتك " لقد كنت ضعيفاً والخطية أقوى منى. بل أذكر انتصار يوسف الصديق، وبكت به نفسك. ولا تقل كانت الوصية صعبة، لم استطع تنفيذها!! بل تذكر كيف أن ابراهيم أخذ ابنه الوحيد الذي يحبه ليقدمه محرقة (تك 22).


اذكر قصصاً من الكتاب في الانتصار على العوائق:

    أذكر أصدقاء المفلوج الذين لم يجدوا أى منفذ لإدخال صاحبهم إلى الرب، فلم ييأسوا، ونقبوا السقف ودلوه منه (مر 2: 4). واذكر الاغراءات التي قدمت لداود لقتل شاول الملك الذي كان يطارده، وكيف قال داود: حاشا لى أن أمد يدى إلى مسيح الرب.. لأنه مسيح الرب هو (1صم 24: 6)..


في محاسبتك لنفسك، اعتبر الاعذار تدليلاً للنفس.

    مثل عذراء النشيد، التي لم تفتح للرب، وقد امتلأ رأسه من الطل، وقصصه من ندى الليل! وقالت " قد خلعت ثوبى فكيف ألبسه. قد غسلت رجلى فكيف أوسخهما ". ولم يقبل الرب عذرها،، بل تحول عنها وعبر. ثم عصرها الندم فقالت بعد ذلك " طلبته فما وجدته. دعوته فما أجابنى " (نش 5: 2-6)..

     لا تكن مثل صاحب الوزنة الواحدة، الذي دفن وزنته في الأرض، ووجد لنفسه عذراً فقال لسيده كلاماً شريراً لامه عليه! (مت 25: 24 – 28)..


ما أكثر الذين أخطأوا وقدموا أعذاراً، كانت كلها غير مقبولة.
 
    مثل شاول الملك لما أصعد محرقة (1صم 13: 11، 12). ومثل يونان النبى لما إغتاظ بالصواب حتى الموت (يون 4: 1-13). ومثل ايليا في خوفه من ايزابل وهربه منها (1مل 19: 1، 14). 

    و مثل هؤلاء من يكسر الصوم. وأن حاسبه ضميره وبكته، يعتذر بضعف صحته. ومن يكسر وصية العشور. وإن حاسب نفسه، يعتذر بظروفه الماليه، وكذلك من لا يفى بالنذر.. إن داود لم يجد لنفسه عذراً، لما " جاء أسد مع دب، واختطف شاه من قطيعه "، بل جرى وراءه، وانقذها من فمه (1صم 17: 34، 35).. ولو أن داود قد اعتذر عن إنقاذ الشاه، لوجدنا عذره مقبولاً!! ولكنه لم يفعل. كان ضميره أقوى..


ما أكثر الذين يخطئون، فبدلاً من لوم أنفسهم، يلقون اللوم على الكنيسة لكى يعذروا أنفسهم!!
 
    يقولون: الكنيسة لم تفتقدنى! أب الاعتراف لم يهتم بى! لم أجد مرشداً يعرفنى الطريق! أين الآباء؟! أين عمل الكهنوت؟! ولا يقول أحد منهم: الخطأ كان واضحاً، وضميرى كان يبكتنى، وأنا لم أطع إرشاد ضميرى وتبكيته لى من الداخل..!!

    إن أنطونيوس العظيم كان وحده في البرية بلا مرشد. وسار في الطريق السليم، ولم يعتذر بعدم وجود إرشاد.. وكذلك الأنبا بولا السائح وغيرهما من أعاظم القديسين..


    فى محاسبتك لنفسك، من الأفضل لك أن تديبن نفسك وتبكتها.

    فهذا أنفع لك من تبرير نفسك، وإلقاء التبعة على غيرك.. ما أجمل جواب أب جبل نتريا، لما سأله البابا ثاوفيلس عن أحسن الفضائل التي أتقنوها في حياة الوحدة، فقال: " صدقنى يا أبى، لا يوجد أفضل من أن يرجع الإنسان بالملامة على نفسه في كل شئ "..

    أما العوائق فلا تكون مجالاً للاعتذار، وإنما مجالاً للتدريب على مقاومتها، والصلاة لكى يعطى الرب نعمة للإنتصار عليها.


محاسبة النفس تليها إدانه النفس. يليهما علاج النفس.
 
    ووضع كل تلك الضعفات مجالاً للتدريبات الروحية، وللجهاد الروحى، والصلاة. وأيضاً لذكرها في الاعتراف، وطلب المشورة الصالحة..

    و أيضاً لكى تكون تلك الضعفات سبباً في أتضاع النفس، والبعد عن أفكار المجد الباطل كلما تحارب النفس حينما تعمل خيراً. وكذلك تكون تلك الضعفات سبباً في الإشفاق على المخطئين بدلاً من إدانتهم. كما قال القديس بولس الرسول " أذكروا المقيدين كأنكم مقيدون معهم، واذكروا المذلين كأنكم أنتم أيضاً في الجسد " (عب 13: 3 9).


    حاسب نفسك على السلبيات التي تصدر منك، وأيضاً على الفضائل التي تنقصك. وكذلك على توقف نموك، إن كانت روحياتك وصلت إلى وضع معين، ثم توقف نموها. وهنا تضع أمامك قول القديس بولس الرسول " ولكنني أسعى لعلى أدرك.. أنسى ما هو وراء، وامتد إلى ما هو قدام. أسعى نحو الغرض " (فى 3: 12- 14). إدرس ما الذي أوقف نموك. أهى أسباب داخلية، أم عوائق خارجية؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2010)

*كتاب الوسائط الروحية لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

   متى تكون محاسبة النفس؟




 بقى سؤال وهو: متى نحاسب أنفسنا؟

    البعض يحاسبون أنفسهم في مناسبات: 
في بداية سنة جديدة مثلاً: السنة الميلادية أو القبطية أو في بدء سنة من عمرهم. والبعض الأفضل يحاسبون أنفسهم قبل كل اعتراف وتناول. وأفضل من هذين النوعين من يحاسبون أنفسهم في آخر كل يوم وافضل من هؤلاء جميعاً من يحاسب نفسه بعد الفعل مباشرة، ويبكت نفسه..

  أما الوضع الأمثل والأكمل، فهم أن تحاسب نفسك على العمل قبل فعله.

    فقبل أن تنطق كلمة مثلاً، تحاسب نفسك: هل يليق بى أن أقول هذه الكلمة؟ وماذا سيكون وقعها على الآخرين؟ وهل سيفهمها البعض على غير ما أقصده؟ فإن وجدت خطأ تتفاداه قبل وقوعه.

    وهكذا في تصرف، وفى كل فكر.. بهذا تسير نحو الكمال. وليكن الرب معك...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2010)

*كتاب الوسائط الروحية لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

  ملاحظات حول التداريب الروحية، وكراسة التدريبات



  ثق أنك إن بدأت، لابد ستبدأ النعمة معك:

    الله لا يتركك وحدك في تداريبك، بل سيعمل معك. لأنك بالتدريب أظهرت أمك جاد وملتزم بالسلوك في الحياة مع الله. وهذا الشعور ستتجاوب معه المعونة الإلهية. وإن كان الشيطان يحاول أن يحاربك لتكسر التدريب، فإن النعمة سوف تسندك لتنجح فيه. المهم أنك لا تتراجع ولا تتراخى ولا تكسل. بل تكون حازماً مع نفسك..


    و إن دربت نفسك على فضيلة، فاعلم أن الثبات في الفضائل أهم بكثير من اقتنائها.

    لأنه ما أسهل تسير في فضيلة ما يوماً أو يومين أو ثلاثة أو أسبوعاً.. ولكن المهم أن تستمر، حتى تصبح هذه الفضيلة عادة فيك، أو تتحول إلى طبع، وهكذا تحتاج التداريب إلى مدى زمنى طويل لكى ترسخ في  أعماق النفس. وكما قال ماراسحق إن كل تدبير لا تثبيت فيه زمناً، يكون بلا ثمر..  
    ذلك لأن الزمن والاستمرارية هما المحك العملى لمعرفة عمق الفضيلة فيك.  والوقت أيضاً يعطى فرصة لاختيار المعوقات التي تقف ضد التدريب وطريقة النصرة عليها.


    لهذا، فإن القفز السريع من تدريب إلى آخر، لا يفيد روحياً.

    كثيرون يريدون أن يصلوا إلى كل شئ، في أقل فترة من الوقت. فتكون النتيجة عدم الوصول إلى شئ..!! أو أنهم يضعون أمامهم تداريب عديدة في نفس الوقت بحيث ينسون بعضها، أو لا يستطيعون التركيز عليها جميعاً. أما أنت فاسلك في تداريبك بحكمة، شيئاً فشيئاً، لكى تصل. وهنا أضع أمامك بعض الملاحظات.


    *ليكن التدريب محدداً وواضحاً.

    فلا تقل أدرب نفسى على المحبة بينما القديس بولس الرسول يضع لهذه المحبة حوالى 14 عنصراً في (1كو13). يمكنك الاكتفاء بعنصر واحد تركز عليه. ولا تقل إنى أريد أن درب نفسى على حياة التواضع، أو الوداعة، أو الإيمان. بينما تكون كل كلمة من هذه غير واضحة في تفاصيلها أمامك. وهكذا لا تفعل شيئاً.. إنما قل مثلاً أريد في حياة الاتضاع أن أدرب نفسى على أمر واحد فقط ، هو أنى لا أمدح ذاتى. فإن أتقنت هذا، تقول: ادرب نفسى على أنى أسعى وراء مديح الناس فإن أتقنت هذا، تقول أتدرب على شئ آخر، وهو إن مدحنى أحد، أتذكر في الحال خطاياى وتقصيرى، وأبكت ذاتى من الداخل.


    البعض يضع لنفسه تدريباً فوق مستوى إرادته، أو لا تساعد عليه ظروفه. أو يقفز في التدريب إلى مستوى درجة عالية لا يستطيع الاستمرار فيها، وقد تصيبه بنكسة فيما بعد ترجعه إلى الوراء خطوات. فمثلاً، لا تضع لنفسك تدريباً في الصوم فوق احتمال صحتك، ولا تدريباً في الصمت لا يتفق مع ظروف عملك ومقابلاتك، وظروف بيتك، لا تدريباً في الصلاة أو في الخدمة لا يسمح به وقتك..

    *و يمكن أن تتدرج في التدريب، بحيث لا تأخذ في كل مرة إلا حزءاً واحداً من تفاصيله.

    من الصعب مثلاً أن تدرب نفسك على الصمت، في حياة المجتمع الذي تضطر فيه بالضرورة إلى الكلام. ولكنك قد تتدرج فتقول: أدرب نفسى على عدم الإطالة في الحديث. فما يحتاج إلى كلمة، لا أقول فيه جملة.وما يحتاج إلى جملة، لا ألقى فيه محاضرة. وإن فهم محدثى ما أريد، لا داعى لأن أزيد..

    فإن أتقنت هذا، تقول: لا أبدأ الكلام إلا لضرورة. ثم تدخل في تدريب آخر، وهو البعد عن الصوت الحاد، وعن الصوت العالى، وتقول أدرب نفسى على " الصوت المنخفض الخفيف " (1مل 19: 12). ثم تدخل في مقاومة أخطاء اللسان واحدة فواحدة. إلى أن تصل إلى حسن الكلام. وحينئذ إن بعدت عن الصمت، تصل إلى النقطة التالية وهو حسن الكلام، فلا تخطئ. لأن هناك من ينطبق عليه المثل القائل: سكت دهراً ونطق كفراً!!

 *و لتكن تداريبك من صميم حياتك العملية الواقعية.

    فما يصلح لغيرك من تداريب، قد لا يصلح لك أنت. أما تداريبك فليكن مصدرها مقاومة أخطائك الخاصة، وتقصيراتك الروحية، وما يناسبك في حياة الفضيلة بحسب قامتك الروحية. وتداريبك يجب أن تتفق مع حياتك وظروفك الداخلية والخارجية.

   كراسة التدريبات:

 *ولتكن لك كراسة خاصة بالتدريبات.

    تكتب فيها التدريب، وآية أو ضع آيات من الكتاب تشجعك، وتحثك على هذا التدريب بالذات. واحفظ هذه الآيات ورددها باستمرار، لكى تكون حاضرة في ذهنك كلما حوربت بشئ ضد ما تدرب نفسك عليه. وتذكر أيضا قصص القديسين الذين كانوا أمثلة عليا في الفضيلة التي تدرب نفسك عليها.


    *و إن سقطت في تدريبك في وقت ما، اعرف أسباب السقوط، وحاول أن تتحاشاها فيما بعد.

    و هكذا تأخذ خبرة روحية في كل ممارساتك، وتعرف حروب العدو وطريقة الانتصار عليها. حتى أن البعض – بهذه التدريبات – صاروا مرشدين لغيرهم. كالأم التي جربت الحياة، وتستطيع

    أن تنصح ابنتها بنصائح عملية تفيدها.

    *وحاول أن تستفيد من فشلك احياناً في تداريبك.

    ليكن ذلك سبباً في اتضاعك وشعورك بالضعف، حتى لا تتكبر نفسك بتوالى النجاح.

     وأيضاً ليكن ذلك سبباً يدعو إلى الاشفاق على الضعاف والمخطئين. ولتكن سقطاتك موضوعاً لمطانيات أمام الله تقدم فيها انسحاق قلبك ولتكن مجالاً لصلوات ترفعها إلى الله ليمنحك قوة ونعمة.


    و بعد، فإن التداريب في صورتها الظاهرة، هى جهاد للوصول إلى نقاوة القلب، حتى يستحق سكنى الله فيه. ولكنها ليست مجرد جهاد، وإنما هى طلبة مقدمة إلى الله ليتدخل. وكيف؟

    كثيرون يقدمون لله رغباتهم الروحية في أسلوب نظرى، في مجرد مشاعر القلب أو كلام في الصلاة. أما التداريب الروحية فهى رغبات تقدم إلى الله بأسلوب عملى..

    هى جهاد عملى صارخ إلى الله لكى يتدخل ويمنح من عنده النصرة لهذا الجهاد.. والله هو العامل فينا أن نريد وأن نعمل من أجل المسرة (فى 2: 13).. المسرة في أن يتمجد اسمه فينا كلما ننجح في جهادنا وتداريبنا. وليكن اسم الرب مباركاً من الآن وإلى الأبد.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2010)

*كتاب الوسائط الروحية لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

- قراءة سير القديسين



    قراءة سير القديسين Hagiography من أهم الوسائط الروحية التي تستخدمها النعمة لتنمية علاقتنا مع الله، اشعال محبتنا له وملكوته.

     وهى تقدم لنا التنفيذ العملى للمبادئ الروحية.

    ربما تبدو لنا كثير من الوصايا والتعاليم وكأنها مبادئ نظرية. ولكننا نراها في سير القديسين في الواقع العملى، منفذة بصورة واضحة وفى ظروف مناسبة لها.

    و هكذا يرينا القديسين أن وصايا الرب سهلة وممكنة، وليست مثاليات نظرية.

    فكثيراً ما يقول البعض في استغراب: من يستطيع أن ينفذ هذه المثاليات؟! هل حقاً يمكن لإنسان أن يحول الخد الآخر لمن بلطمة على خده؟! (مت 5: 39). هل يمكن أن يصلى إنسان كل حين ولا يمل (لو 18: 1)؟! وأن يصلى بلا انقطاع! (1تس 5: 17). وهل يمكن أن يعطى الإنسان كل ماله للفقراء؟! (مت 19: 21). هذه الأسئلة مع الكثير من أمثالها، نراها جميعاً مجابة وممثلة في سير القديسين.


    و لقد سمح الله أن يقدم لنا هؤلاء القديسون أمثلة عالية في كل فضيلة من الفضائل بلا استثناء

    و بطريقة مذهلة حقاً، تدعو إلى الاعجاب الشديد بروحانية أولئك الأبرار، حتى وكأنهم كانوا ملائكة أرضيين، ارتفعوا فوق مستوى المادة والجسد، وعاشوا بالروح مع الرب، في حياة نصرة كاملة على كل حروب العدو. أو تقول إنهم عادوا إلى الصورة الإلهية التي خلق بها الإنسان منذ البدء.. فحياتهم تشجع كل إنسان أن يسير في النهج الروحى، بلا خوف، وبلا تردد.

    بحيث نقول في ثقة حينما نقرأ عنهم: الله قادر أن يعيننا كما أعانهم..

    حياة البر إذن ممكنة وسهلة ومتاحة، لكل من يطلبها. ونعمة الله مستعدة أن نعمل في كل قلب، وترفعه إلى أسمى درجة، مهما كانت حالته الأولى.. فروح الله الذي كان يعمل، ويقود النفوس نحو الله، ويمنحهم كل الإمكانيات والمواهب.


    فما عمله القديسون، هو ما عمله روح الله معهم. أترانا نقرأ عنه أم عنهم في هذه السير؟

    أم القصص التي وردت في سير القديسين، إنما تحكى " عن شركة الروح القدس" (2كو 13: 14) (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). أو هى قصة (الله مع الناس). عمل الله معهم، أو عملهم معه. يبدأ الله فيستجيب الناس، أو يتجه الناس نحو الله، يجذبهم إلى أحضانه بكل قوة. أو هى صورة لتلك العبارة في سفر النشيد " اجذبنى وراءك فنجرى " (نش 1: 4).


    لقد كان لسير القديسين تأثير عميق في الجميع على مدى الأجيال.

    فقصة حياة القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس التي كتبها القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى، كان لها تأثير عجيب في أهل رومه، حتى كانت سبباً في انتشار الرهبنة هناك. ولما قرأها القديس آوغسطينوس تأثر بها جداً، وقادته إلى التوبة. كذلك فإن تأثير سير الرهبان في برية شيهيت، جذب إليهم السواح من كافة البلاد، ليروا هؤلاء الذين عاشوا على الأرض وكأنهم في السماء.. فجاءوا إليهم، ليسمعوا من أفواههم كلمة منفعة، وكتبوا قصصهم أو بعضاً منهم، فحفظها التاريخ.


    إن هؤلاء القديسين لم يكتبوا أى كتاب عن حياتهم. ولكن حياتهم كانت هى أشهى كتاب.

    كانت التاريخ الحى الذي قرأه جيلهم، وعاش به ونقله إلى باقى الأجيال.

    و الوحى الإلهى نفسه نقل إلينا سير كثير من الأنبياء والرسل، حتى تسمت بأسمائهم بعض الأسفار المقدسة، التي شرحت لنا عمل الله فيهم، ورسالتهم التي كلفهم الله بها، وسيرتهم المقدسة.


    و قد اهتمت الكنيسة جداً بسير القديسين.

    فوضعتها في كتاب اسمه السنكسار Synaxarium، لكى تقرأ منه في كل قداس إلهى، سيرة واحد منهم أو أكثر، لتعزيتنا وتعليمنا. وتقرأ أيضاً على المؤمنين جزءاً آخر من سير آبائنا الرسل الأطهار من (الأبركسيس)، أى سفر " أعمال الرسل ". وما أكثر ما تقيم الكنيسة أعياداً لأولئك القديسين، تحتفل فيها بذكراهم، وتعيد على الآذان والأذهان سيرهم وفضائلهم.

    و كذلك أيقوناتهم في الكنائس، وما يوضع أمامها من شموع، إنما تعيد إلى الذاكرة سير أولئك  القديسين، لتكون غذاء للروح ومجالاً للتأمل فضائلهم. وما أجمل قول ماراسحق:

    " شهية هى أخبار القديسين، مثل الماء للغروس الجدد".

    كانت التاريخ الحى الذي قرأه جيلهم، وعاش به ونقله إلى باقى الأجيال. والوحى الإلهى نفسه نقل إلينا سير كثير من الأنبياء والرسل، حتى تسمت بأسمائهم بعض الأسفار المقدسة، التي شرحت لنا عمل الله فيهم، ورسالتهم التي كلفهم الله بها، وسيرتهم المقدسة.

    إنها غذاء روحى لا يستغنى عنه أحد، يجلب لنا الشعور بمحبة الله، ومحبة طرقه التي تؤدى إلى الملكوت.. وتجعلنا أيضاً نحب الفضيلة، ونحب أولئك الأبرار، ونتخذهم لنا آباء وشفعاء، ونحرض أن نعمق علاقتنا بهم، وكأنهم أحياء يعيشون معنا على الأرض، نتحدث إليهم ونطلبهم.


    و من محبتنا لهم ولسيرتهم، نتسمى بأسمائهم.

    و نشكر الله أنه في أيامنا هذه، كثر التسمى بأسماء القديسين ن نسمى بها أطفالنا، لينشأوا محبين للقديسين، وأيضاً اعترافاً منا بمحبتنا لهم وإعجابنا بسيرتهم.. ونفس الوضع حينما يدخل أحد في حياة التكريس، راهباً او كاهناً، يتسمى باسم أحد هؤلاء القديسين، إعترافاً منا بالسيرة المقدسة التي لهذا الإسم الحسن. وأود في هذا المقال أن أسجل بعضاً من التاثير الروحى لسير القديسين:


     1- التأثير الأول هو القدوة:

    و هذا ما قاله القديس بولس الرسول " اذكروا مرشديكم الذين كلموكم بكلمة الله. انظروا إلى نهاية سيرتهم، فتمثلوا بإيمانهم " (عب 13: 7)0

    و هنا نجد أمامنا منهجاً واسعاً جداً. فكل فضيلة يريد إنسان أن يقتنيها، نجد مجموعة من القديسين يرشدونهم بحياتهم إلى كيفية السلوك فيها، ويقدمون لنا مثالاً عملياً، وحافزاً يجذبه إليها.. على أننى أحب هنا أن أضع ملاحظة هامة وهى:


    علينا أن نقتدى بالقديسين فيما هو ممكن لنا.

    فمثلاً قد لا تكون حياة الاستشهاد متاحة. ولكننا نقتدى بالشهداء في قوة إيمانهم،فى شجاعتهم، في احتمالهم للإيمان، وفى الاستعداد للأبدية، وعدم محبة العالم ولا التمسك به.. وكل هذا ممكن لنا

    و قد لا نستطيع الصلاة الدائمة، كما كان يفعل القديس أرسانيوس الكبير، أو القديس مقاريوس الاسكندارنى.. ولكن على الأقل ليكن لنا محبة الصلاة والاستمرار فيها على قدر قامتنا الروحية0

    و لنعلم أن حياة قديسى البرية غير حياتنا في العالم. فلا نقلدهم في طى الأيام صوماً، الأمر الذي أتقنوه بعد سنوات طويلة من التدريب الروحى، وساعدتهم عليه حياة السكون..

    إنما ليكن اقتداؤنا بهم في تلك الفضائل العالية تحت ارشاد روحى، وبتدرج حكيم.

    و هناك فضائل أخرى متاحة للجميع، مثل الاتضاع، والوداعة، والهدوء، وخدمة الآخرين واحتمالهم، وعدم الغضب، وما يشبه ذلك.

    أما الصمت الكامل، فلا يناسبك، إنما تأخذ منه: الكلام عند الضرورة، والكلام بقدر، واختبار الكلمة المناسبة، والكلمة البناءة النافعة..

    فلا تقلد الفضيلة تقليداً كاملاً لا يناسبك ولا تقدر عليه. ولا ترفضها بالتمام في يأس. وإنما خذ منها بقدر، وبحكمة، وبتدرج، وتحت إرشاد..



    خذ الفضيلة في روحها، لا في شكلها:

    فحينما تقرأ مثلاً عن قديسى التوبة، حاول أن تكون مثلهم في حرارة توبتهم، وفى عدم عودتهم مطلقاً إلى الوراء. وتمثل بهم في إنسحاق قلوبهم وفى دموعهم. ولكن لا تقلد تقليداً حرفياَ الذين قادتهم التوبة إلى الرهبنة مباشرة مثل بيلاجية ومريم القبطية وموسى الأسود، وأوغسطينوس..

    خذ محبة التائب لله، وعودته إليه، وعميق ندمه، واشمئزازه من الخطية.. ولكن عش في حدود شخصيتك وامكانياتك، وما أعطيته من النعمة..

  2- التأثير الثانى لسير القديسين هو تقوية إلايمان:

    سواء ما تقدمه سير الشهداء والمعترفين من التسمك بالإيمان، إلى حد الموت من أجله، أو قبول كل صنوف التعذيب، برضى وفرح وصبر..

    أو ما تقدمه سير أبطال الإيمان الذين دافعوا عن العقيدة، بكل قوة وكل فهم، محتملين في سبيلها السجن والنفى والتشريد وكافة ألوان الاضطهاد، كالقديس أثناسيوس الرسولى مثلاً: الذي نفى عن كرسيه أربع مرات، واتهموه اتهامات شنيعة، وصدرت ضده أحكام، وقيل له " العالم كله ضدك يا أثناسيوس "..



    نقرأ عن ذلك فيتبكت هذا الجيل، الذي لا يبالى بالخلاف في المذهب أو العقيدة، وينسى ما تحمله القديسون من آلام في سبيل ذلك!!

    كانت المجامع المحلية والمسكونية تقام بسبب نقطة خلاف واحدة. ويبذل القديسون كل جهدهم في الدفاع عن الإيمان وفى إثبات العقيدة السليمة. والآن من أجل زواج أو طلاق، يمكن أن يغير إنسان مذهبه، بكل سهولة وبلا مبالاة، أو بجهل!! أو يختلف شخص مع أحد رجال الكهنوت، فيترك الكنيسة كلها، بكل إيمانها وعقيدتها. ولا يبالى بكل جهاد القديسين في سبيل ذلك الايمان.


    لذلك نحن محتاجون إلى قراءة سير القديسين أبطال الإيمان، لتغرس في نفوس الجميع أهمية الإيمان والثبات فيه، ونبذ ما يسمى باللاطائفية!!

    إن الكنيسة ليست طائفة، ولا هى مجموعة طوائف، ولكنها جماعة المؤمنين بايمان سليم في كل تفاصيله.. 

    هذا الإيمان الذي استشهد من أجله قديسون في جميع الأجيال، والذين تألم بنسببه وتعذب عدد كبير من القديسين. ومن بينهم رهبان عاشوا في البرية الجوانية. ولكن عاشوا في الأيمان. وما أجمل الرمز الذي يحويه تكفين الأنبا السائح في رداء البابا أثناسيوس بطل الإيمان..

    3- التأثير الثالث لسير القديسين هو غرس مشاعر الاتضاع و الانسحاق:

    فكلما نقرأ عن هذه القمم العالية، وما وصلوا إليه، تتضع نفوسنا في الداخل، ونشعر أننا لا شئ إلى جوارهم..

    حينما نقرأ عن القديس الأنبا ابرام في العطاء، ألا تنسحق نفوسنا؟‍‍ هذا الذي كان يعطى كل شئ. ولا يبقى لنفسه شيئاً. حتى أن البعض أعطاه مرة قطعة قماش أسود ليفصلها ثوباً له بدلاً من جلبابه البالى، فوهب قطعة القماش  هذه لأرملة زارته.. أو ماذا نقول عن الأنبا يوحنا الرحوم الذي باع كل ما كان له وأعطاه للفقراء0و لما لم يجد شيئاً يملكه، باع نفسه عبداً، وتبرع بثمن نفسه للفقراء..!! آلا تتضع نفوسنا، حينما نقارن عطاءنا بعطاء هؤلاء؟!


    حقاً إن سير القديسين تطرد من نفوسنا كل محاربات الكبرياء والمجد الباطل، إن حاربنا العدو بها.

    إن حاربتنا أفكار من جهة خدمتنا، وقارنا أنفسنا بسيرة بولس الرسول الذي تعب أكثر من جميع الرسل (1كو 15: 10). وبشر في أورشليم، وفى إنطاكية، وآسيا الصغرى، واليونان، وفى رومه، ووصل إلى أسبانيا. وأسس كنائس لا حصر لها، وذاق متاعب لا توصف (2كو11)0 وكان يكتب رسائل، حتى وهو في السجن (أف 4: 1).. ألا تنسحق أنفسنا بهذه المقارنة وأشباهها؟!


    و مهما أنسحقنا لن نصل إلى اتضاع القديسين.

    هؤلاء الذين على الرغم من كل فضائاهم، قيل إنهم كانوا يبكون على خطاياهم!! القديس مقاريوس الكبير بكى وأبكى كل المجمع معه. القديس موسى الأسود، القديس بيشوى، القديس باخوميوس الكبير.. ماذا كان يبكى كل هؤلاء؟

    القديس أرسانيوس الذي كان يقف ليصلى وقت الغروب، والشمس خلفه، ويظل واقفاً في الصلاة حتى تشرق مرة أخرى من أمامه، يقال إنه سقطت رموش عينيه من كثرة البكاء. وكان يبلل خوصه بالدموع!! فأين هو اتضاعنا نحن مهما اتضعنا؟!

    القديس مكاريوس الكبير مؤسس الرهبنة بالاسقيط سألوه بعد رؤيته لسائحين في البرية الجوانية، فقال " أنا لست راهباً  ولكنى رأيت رهباناً"..!! القصص أمامنا لا تنتهى فلعلنا نكتفى بهذه..


    إننا نحارب بالكبرياء، حينما نقارن أنفسنا بأمثلة حية، تظن أننا أعلى منها!! أما حينما نقرأ سير القديسين، فحينئذ يستد كل فم، وندرك أننا لا شئ..

               التأثير الرابع لسير القديسين

                                                        أنها تعطينا روح الحكمة والإفراز

    تعلمنا الطريق الصحيح الذي نسلك فيه.. ما أجمل ما نقرؤه عن داود الملك، حينما أراد أن يشترى مكاناً لبناء الهيكل ووافق أرونه اليبوسى أن يهبه كل شئ بلا مقابل، حينئذ رفض داود وقال " لا، بل أشترى منك بثمن. ولا أصعد للرب إلهى محرقات مجانية " (2صم 24 |: 24).

    إننا نتعلم الحكمة أيضاً من أبيجايل: كيف أنها تمكنت من توبيخ داود النبي بطريقة ربحته بها (1صم 25: 23 – 35)

    نتعلم الحكمة من سير آباء البرية، حتى من الشباب. الذين فيهم أمثال القديسين الأنبا يوحنا القصير الذى قيل إن الأسقيط كله كان معلقا باصبعه0 ومثل تادرس تلميذ باخوميوس ومن حكمة الشيوخ مثل الأنبا أغاثون والأنبا ايسيذورس وغيرهم إن حكمة الآباء كنز لمن يتعلم..


    الدرس الخامس الذي نتعلمه من سير القديسين هو دوام النمو

    إنه صعود إلى فوق بغير حدود..   مثال ذلك بولس الرسول بكل مواهبه وخدمته وصعوده إلى السماء الثالثة. ومع ذلك يقول " ليس أنى نلت أو صرت كاملاً، ولكنى أسعى لعلى أدرك. أنسى ما هو وراء، امتد إلى ما هو قدام. اسعى نحو الغرض " (فى 3: 12 – 14).

    الدرجات العليا التي وصل إليها القديسون في كل فضيلة، تحثنا على أن نمتد إلى قدام، ولا نكتفى مهما وصلنا. فالطريق أمامنا طويل طويل.. والنعمة مستعده أن تأخذ بأيدينا لنقطع فراسخ أولاً.. على آثار هؤلاء القديسين، إذ تعطينا سيرهم حرارة لا تخمد ولا تنطفئ..


    أمور أخرى كثيرة نتعلمها من تأثير سير القديسين فينا.

    نتعلم كيف تكون اعترافاتنا اكثر دقة، إذ نكتشف تقصيرات عديدة في حياتنا، بالمقارنة بسيرهم..

    نتعلم ايضاً أسلوب التخاطب مع الله في الصلاة، عندما نقرأ صلواتهم، وما فيها من دالة، وما فيها من اتضاع، ومن حب وحرارة.. نتعلم أيضاً أسلوبهم في التعامل مع الناس، وطريقتهم في مواجهة الحروب الروحية، وأسلوب الانتصار عليها.

    إن الذي يقرأ سير القديسين، يصير على الدوام في تغير مستمر، إلى أفضل: أسلوبه يتغير كلامه يتغير، معاملاته تتغير، محاولاً أن يصل إلى تلك الصورة عينها..


    و بعد، أنا لست أدعى مطلقاً أننى وفيت هذا الموضوع حقه، فهو يحتاج إلى كتاب أو كتب. وكل ما ذكرته هو مجرد أمثلة.

    و أترك لك أيها القارئ العزيز هذا الخضم الواسع من التأمل في فوائد سير القديسين.

    فلا شك أن هذا الموضوع قد يشمل الحياة الروحية كلها..
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2010)

*كتاب الوسائط الروحية لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

- قراءة سير القديسين



    قراءة سير القديسين Hagiography من أهم الوسائط الروحية التي تستخدمها النعمة لتنمية علاقتنا مع الله، اشعال محبتنا له وملكوته.

     وهى تقدم لنا التنفيذ العملى للمبادئ الروحية.

    ربما تبدو لنا كثير من الوصايا والتعاليم وكأنها مبادئ نظرية. ولكننا نراها في سير القديسين في الواقع العملى، منفذة بصورة واضحة وفى ظروف مناسبة لها.

    و هكذا يرينا القديسين أن وصايا الرب سهلة وممكنة، وليست مثاليات نظرية.

    فكثيراً ما يقول البعض في استغراب: من يستطيع أن ينفذ هذه المثاليات؟! هل حقاً يمكن لإنسان أن يحول الخد الآخر لمن بلطمة على خده؟! (مت 5: 39). هل يمكن أن يصلى إنسان كل حين ولا يمل (لو 18: 1)؟! وأن يصلى بلا انقطاع! (1تس 5: 17). وهل يمكن أن يعطى الإنسان كل ماله للفقراء؟! (مت 19: 21). هذه الأسئلة مع الكثير من أمثالها، نراها جميعاً مجابة وممثلة في سير القديسين.


    و لقد سمح الله أن يقدم لنا هؤلاء القديسون أمثلة عالية في كل فضيلة من الفضائل بلا استثناء

    و بطريقة مذهلة حقاً، تدعو إلى الاعجاب الشديد بروحانية أولئك الأبرار، حتى وكأنهم كانوا ملائكة أرضيين، ارتفعوا فوق مستوى المادة والجسد، وعاشوا بالروح مع الرب، في حياة نصرة كاملة على كل حروب العدو. أو تقول إنهم عادوا إلى الصورة الإلهية التي خلق بها الإنسان منذ البدء.. فحياتهم تشجع كل إنسان أن يسير في النهج الروحى، بلا خوف، وبلا تردد.

    بحيث نقول في ثقة حينما نقرأ عنهم: الله قادر أن يعيننا كما أعانهم..

    حياة البر إذن ممكنة وسهلة ومتاحة، لكل من يطلبها. ونعمة الله مستعدة أن نعمل في كل قلب، وترفعه إلى أسمى درجة، مهما كانت حالته الأولى.. فروح الله الذي كان يعمل، ويقود النفوس نحو الله، ويمنحهم كل الإمكانيات والمواهب.


    فما عمله القديسون، هو ما عمله روح الله معهم. أترانا نقرأ عنه أم عنهم في هذه السير؟

    أم القصص التي وردت في سير القديسين، إنما تحكى " عن شركة الروح القدس" (2كو 13: 14) (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). أو هى قصة (الله مع الناس). عمل الله معهم، أو عملهم معه. يبدأ الله فيستجيب الناس، أو يتجه الناس نحو الله، يجذبهم إلى أحضانه بكل قوة. أو هى صورة لتلك العبارة في سفر النشيد " اجذبنى وراءك فنجرى " (نش 1: 4).


    لقد كان لسير القديسين تأثير عميق في الجميع على مدى الأجيال.

    فقصة حياة القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس التي كتبها القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى، كان لها تأثير عجيب في أهل رومه، حتى كانت سبباً في انتشار الرهبنة هناك. ولما قرأها القديس آوغسطينوس تأثر بها جداً، وقادته إلى التوبة. كذلك فإن تأثير سير الرهبان في برية شيهيت، جذب إليهم السواح من كافة البلاد، ليروا هؤلاء الذين عاشوا على الأرض وكأنهم في السماء.. فجاءوا إليهم، ليسمعوا من أفواههم كلمة منفعة، وكتبوا قصصهم أو بعضاً منهم، فحفظها التاريخ.


    إن هؤلاء القديسين لم يكتبوا أى كتاب عن حياتهم. ولكن حياتهم كانت هى أشهى كتاب.

    كانت التاريخ الحى الذي قرأه جيلهم، وعاش به ونقله إلى باقى الأجيال.

    و الوحى الإلهى نفسه نقل إلينا سير كثير من الأنبياء والرسل، حتى تسمت بأسمائهم بعض الأسفار المقدسة، التي شرحت لنا عمل الله فيهم، ورسالتهم التي كلفهم الله بها، وسيرتهم المقدسة.


    و قد اهتمت الكنيسة جداً بسير القديسين.

    فوضعتها في كتاب اسمه السنكسار Synaxarium، لكى تقرأ منه في كل قداس إلهى، سيرة واحد منهم أو أكثر، لتعزيتنا وتعليمنا. وتقرأ أيضاً على المؤمنين جزءاً آخر من سير آبائنا الرسل الأطهار من (الأبركسيس)، أى سفر " أعمال الرسل ". وما أكثر ما تقيم الكنيسة أعياداً لأولئك القديسين، تحتفل فيها بذكراهم، وتعيد على الآذان والأذهان سيرهم وفضائلهم.

    و كذلك أيقوناتهم في الكنائس، وما يوضع أمامها من شموع، إنما تعيد إلى الذاكرة سير أولئك  القديسين، لتكون غذاء للروح ومجالاً للتأمل فضائلهم. وما أجمل قول ماراسحق:

    " شهية هى أخبار القديسين، مثل الماء للغروس الجدد".

    كانت التاريخ الحى الذي قرأه جيلهم، وعاش به ونقله إلى باقى الأجيال. والوحى الإلهى نفسه نقل إلينا سير كثير من الأنبياء والرسل، حتى تسمت بأسمائهم بعض الأسفار المقدسة، التي شرحت لنا عمل الله فيهم، ورسالتهم التي كلفهم الله بها، وسيرتهم المقدسة.

    إنها غذاء روحى لا يستغنى عنه أحد، يجلب لنا الشعور بمحبة الله، ومحبة طرقه التي تؤدى إلى الملكوت.. وتجعلنا أيضاً نحب الفضيلة، ونحب أولئك الأبرار، ونتخذهم لنا آباء وشفعاء، ونحرض أن نعمق علاقتنا بهم، وكأنهم أحياء يعيشون معنا على الأرض، نتحدث إليهم ونطلبهم.


    و من محبتنا لهم ولسيرتهم، نتسمى بأسمائهم.

    و نشكر الله أنه في أيامنا هذه، كثر التسمى بأسماء القديسين ن نسمى بها أطفالنا، لينشأوا محبين للقديسين، وأيضاً اعترافاً منا بمحبتنا لهم وإعجابنا بسيرتهم.. ونفس الوضع حينما يدخل أحد في حياة التكريس، راهباً او كاهناً، يتسمى باسم أحد هؤلاء القديسين، إعترافاً منا بالسيرة المقدسة التي لهذا الإسم الحسن. وأود في هذا المقال أن أسجل بعضاً من التاثير الروحى لسير القديسين:


     1- التأثير الأول هو القدوة:

    و هذا ما قاله القديس بولس الرسول " اذكروا مرشديكم الذين كلموكم بكلمة الله. انظروا إلى نهاية سيرتهم، فتمثلوا بإيمانهم " (عب 13: 7)0

    و هنا نجد أمامنا منهجاً واسعاً جداً. فكل فضيلة يريد إنسان أن يقتنيها، نجد مجموعة من القديسين يرشدونهم بحياتهم إلى كيفية السلوك فيها، ويقدمون لنا مثالاً عملياً، وحافزاً يجذبه إليها.. على أننى أحب هنا أن أضع ملاحظة هامة وهى:


    علينا أن نقتدى بالقديسين فيما هو ممكن لنا.

    فمثلاً قد لا تكون حياة الاستشهاد متاحة. ولكننا نقتدى بالشهداء في قوة إيمانهم،فى شجاعتهم، في احتمالهم للإيمان، وفى الاستعداد للأبدية، وعدم محبة العالم ولا التمسك به.. وكل هذا ممكن لنا

    و قد لا نستطيع الصلاة الدائمة، كما كان يفعل القديس أرسانيوس الكبير، أو القديس مقاريوس الاسكندارنى.. ولكن على الأقل ليكن لنا محبة الصلاة والاستمرار فيها على قدر قامتنا الروحية0

    و لنعلم أن حياة قديسى البرية غير حياتنا في العالم. فلا نقلدهم في طى الأيام صوماً، الأمر الذي أتقنوه بعد سنوات طويلة من التدريب الروحى، وساعدتهم عليه حياة السكون..

    إنما ليكن اقتداؤنا بهم في تلك الفضائل العالية تحت ارشاد روحى، وبتدرج حكيم.

    و هناك فضائل أخرى متاحة للجميع، مثل الاتضاع، والوداعة، والهدوء، وخدمة الآخرين واحتمالهم، وعدم الغضب، وما يشبه ذلك.

    أما الصمت الكامل، فلا يناسبك، إنما تأخذ منه: الكلام عند الضرورة، والكلام بقدر، واختبار الكلمة المناسبة، والكلمة البناءة النافعة..

    فلا تقلد الفضيلة تقليداً كاملاً لا يناسبك ولا تقدر عليه. ولا ترفضها بالتمام في يأس. وإنما خذ منها بقدر، وبحكمة، وبتدرج، وتحت إرشاد..



    خذ الفضيلة في روحها، لا في شكلها:

    فحينما تقرأ مثلاً عن قديسى التوبة، حاول أن تكون مثلهم في حرارة توبتهم، وفى عدم عودتهم مطلقاً إلى الوراء. وتمثل بهم في إنسحاق قلوبهم وفى دموعهم. ولكن لا تقلد تقليداً حرفياَ الذين قادتهم التوبة إلى الرهبنة مباشرة مثل بيلاجية ومريم القبطية وموسى الأسود، وأوغسطينوس..

    خذ محبة التائب لله، وعودته إليه، وعميق ندمه، واشمئزازه من الخطية.. ولكن عش في حدود شخصيتك وامكانياتك، وما أعطيته من النعمة..

  2- التأثير الثانى لسير القديسين هو تقوية إلايمان:

    سواء ما تقدمه سير الشهداء والمعترفين من التسمك بالإيمان، إلى حد الموت من أجله، أو قبول كل صنوف التعذيب، برضى وفرح وصبر..

    أو ما تقدمه سير أبطال الإيمان الذين دافعوا عن العقيدة، بكل قوة وكل فهم، محتملين في سبيلها السجن والنفى والتشريد وكافة ألوان الاضطهاد، كالقديس أثناسيوس الرسولى مثلاً: الذي نفى عن كرسيه أربع مرات، واتهموه اتهامات شنيعة، وصدرت ضده أحكام، وقيل له " العالم كله ضدك يا أثناسيوس "..



    نقرأ عن ذلك فيتبكت هذا الجيل، الذي لا يبالى بالخلاف في المذهب أو العقيدة، وينسى ما تحمله القديسون من آلام في سبيل ذلك!!

    كانت المجامع المحلية والمسكونية تقام بسبب نقطة خلاف واحدة. ويبذل القديسون كل جهدهم في الدفاع عن الإيمان وفى إثبات العقيدة السليمة. والآن من أجل زواج أو طلاق، يمكن أن يغير إنسان مذهبه، بكل سهولة وبلا مبالاة، أو بجهل!! أو يختلف شخص مع أحد رجال الكهنوت، فيترك الكنيسة كلها، بكل إيمانها وعقيدتها. ولا يبالى بكل جهاد القديسين في سبيل ذلك الايمان.


    لذلك نحن محتاجون إلى قراءة سير القديسين أبطال الإيمان، لتغرس في نفوس الجميع أهمية الإيمان والثبات فيه، ونبذ ما يسمى باللاطائفية!!

    إن الكنيسة ليست طائفة، ولا هى مجموعة طوائف، ولكنها جماعة المؤمنين بايمان سليم في كل تفاصيله.. 

    هذا الإيمان الذي استشهد من أجله قديسون في جميع الأجيال، والذين تألم بنسببه وتعذب عدد كبير من القديسين. ومن بينهم رهبان عاشوا في البرية الجوانية. ولكن عاشوا في الأيمان. وما أجمل الرمز الذي يحويه تكفين الأنبا السائح في رداء البابا أثناسيوس بطل الإيمان..

    3- التأثير الثالث لسير القديسين هو غرس مشاعر الاتضاع و الانسحاق:

    فكلما نقرأ عن هذه القمم العالية، وما وصلوا إليه، تتضع نفوسنا في الداخل، ونشعر أننا لا شئ إلى جوارهم..

    حينما نقرأ عن القديس الأنبا ابرام في العطاء، ألا تنسحق نفوسنا؟‍‍ هذا الذي كان يعطى كل شئ. ولا يبقى لنفسه شيئاً. حتى أن البعض أعطاه مرة قطعة قماش أسود ليفصلها ثوباً له بدلاً من جلبابه البالى، فوهب قطعة القماش  هذه لأرملة زارته.. أو ماذا نقول عن الأنبا يوحنا الرحوم الذي باع كل ما كان له وأعطاه للفقراء0و لما لم يجد شيئاً يملكه، باع نفسه عبداً، وتبرع بثمن نفسه للفقراء..!! آلا تتضع نفوسنا، حينما نقارن عطاءنا بعطاء هؤلاء؟!


    حقاً إن سير القديسين تطرد من نفوسنا كل محاربات الكبرياء والمجد الباطل، إن حاربنا العدو بها.

    إن حاربتنا أفكار من جهة خدمتنا، وقارنا أنفسنا بسيرة بولس الرسول الذي تعب أكثر من جميع الرسل (1كو 15: 10). وبشر في أورشليم، وفى إنطاكية، وآسيا الصغرى، واليونان، وفى رومه، ووصل إلى أسبانيا. وأسس كنائس لا حصر لها، وذاق متاعب لا توصف (2كو11)0 وكان يكتب رسائل، حتى وهو في السجن (أف 4: 1).. ألا تنسحق أنفسنا بهذه المقارنة وأشباهها؟!


    و مهما أنسحقنا لن نصل إلى اتضاع القديسين.

    هؤلاء الذين على الرغم من كل فضائاهم، قيل إنهم كانوا يبكون على خطاياهم!! القديس مقاريوس الكبير بكى وأبكى كل المجمع معه. القديس موسى الأسود، القديس بيشوى، القديس باخوميوس الكبير.. ماذا كان يبكى كل هؤلاء؟

    القديس أرسانيوس الذي كان يقف ليصلى وقت الغروب، والشمس خلفه، ويظل واقفاً في الصلاة حتى تشرق مرة أخرى من أمامه، يقال إنه سقطت رموش عينيه من كثرة البكاء. وكان يبلل خوصه بالدموع!! فأين هو اتضاعنا نحن مهما اتضعنا؟!

    القديس مكاريوس الكبير مؤسس الرهبنة بالاسقيط سألوه بعد رؤيته لسائحين في البرية الجوانية، فقال " أنا لست راهباً  ولكنى رأيت رهباناً"..!! القصص أمامنا لا تنتهى فلعلنا نكتفى بهذه..


    إننا نحارب بالكبرياء، حينما نقارن أنفسنا بأمثلة حية، تظن أننا أعلى منها!! أما حينما نقرأ سير القديسين، فحينئذ يستد كل فم، وندرك أننا لا شئ..

               التأثير الرابع لسير القديسين

                                                        أنها تعطينا روح الحكمة والإفراز

    تعلمنا الطريق الصحيح الذي نسلك فيه.. ما أجمل ما نقرؤه عن داود الملك، حينما أراد أن يشترى مكاناً لبناء الهيكل ووافق أرونه اليبوسى أن يهبه كل شئ بلا مقابل، حينئذ رفض داود وقال " لا، بل أشترى منك بثمن. ولا أصعد للرب إلهى محرقات مجانية " (2صم 24 |: 24).

    إننا نتعلم الحكمة أيضاً من أبيجايل: كيف أنها تمكنت من توبيخ داود النبي بطريقة ربحته بها (1صم 25: 23 – 35)

    نتعلم الحكمة من سير آباء البرية، حتى من الشباب. الذين فيهم أمثال القديسين الأنبا يوحنا القصير الذى قيل إن الأسقيط كله كان معلقا باصبعه0 ومثل تادرس تلميذ باخوميوس ومن حكمة الشيوخ مثل الأنبا أغاثون والأنبا ايسيذورس وغيرهم إن حكمة الآباء كنز لمن يتعلم..


    الدرس الخامس الذي نتعلمه من سير القديسين هو دوام النمو

    إنه صعود إلى فوق بغير حدود..   مثال ذلك بولس الرسول بكل مواهبه وخدمته وصعوده إلى السماء الثالثة. ومع ذلك يقول " ليس أنى نلت أو صرت كاملاً، ولكنى أسعى لعلى أدرك. أنسى ما هو وراء، امتد إلى ما هو قدام. اسعى نحو الغرض " (فى 3: 12 – 14).

    الدرجات العليا التي وصل إليها القديسون في كل فضيلة، تحثنا على أن نمتد إلى قدام، ولا نكتفى مهما وصلنا. فالطريق أمامنا طويل طويل.. والنعمة مستعده أن تأخذ بأيدينا لنقطع فراسخ أولاً.. على آثار هؤلاء القديسين، إذ تعطينا سيرهم حرارة لا تخمد ولا تنطفئ..


    أمور أخرى كثيرة نتعلمها من تأثير سير القديسين فينا.

    نتعلم كيف تكون اعترافاتنا اكثر دقة، إذ نكتشف تقصيرات عديدة في حياتنا، بالمقارنة بسيرهم..

    نتعلم ايضاً أسلوب التخاطب مع الله في الصلاة، عندما نقرأ صلواتهم، وما فيها من دالة، وما فيها من اتضاع، ومن حب وحرارة.. نتعلم أيضاً أسلوبهم في التعامل مع الناس، وطريقتهم في مواجهة الحروب الروحية، وأسلوب الانتصار عليها.

    إن الذي يقرأ سير القديسين، يصير على الدوام في تغير مستمر، إلى أفضل: أسلوبه يتغير كلامه يتغير، معاملاته تتغير، محاولاً أن يصل إلى تلك الصورة عينها..


    و بعد، أنا لست أدعى مطلقاً أننى وفيت هذا الموضوع حقه، فهو يحتاج إلى كتاب أو كتب. وكل ما ذكرته هو مجرد أمثلة.

    و أترك لك أيها القارئ العزيز هذا الخضم الواسع من التأمل في فوائد سير القديسين.

    فلا شك أن هذا الموضوع قد يشمل الحياة الروحية كلها..
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2010)

*كتاب مقالات روحية للبابا شنودة الثالث

- مقياس الطول ومقياس العمق (روحانية العبادة)


     أود في هذا المقال أن أحدثكم عن روحانية العبادة لكي يختبر الإنسان مقدار درجته في العبادة، هناك مقياسان:

     أما مقياس الطول، فهو مقدار الوقت الذي يقضيه الإنسان مع الله في كافة نواحي العبادة: في الصلاة، في التأمل، في الترتيل، في الألحان، في التسبيح، في القراءات الروحية..

     في مقياس الطول لا أريد أن أحداثك عن الدرجات الروحية العالية لئلا تقع في اليأس. لا أريد أن أحدثك عن حياة الصلاة الدائمة فربما لا يكون هذا هو طريقك في الحياة، وقد تكون هذه من درجات النساك العابدين. ولا أريد أن أحدثك عن تدريب صلب العقل الذي سار فيه القديس مقاريوس الإسكندري، ولا عن حالات اختطاف الفكر، ولا عن تدريب خلط كل عمل من أعمال الحياة بالصلاة.

 ولا أريد أن أحدثك عن أمثال القديس أرسانيوس الذي كان يقف للصلاة وقت الغروب والشمس وراءه، ويظل واقفاً مصلياً حتى تطلع الشمس أمامه مقضياً الليل كله في الصلاة..

     ولكنى أحب أن أسألك كم تعطى الله من وقتك؟ وكم تعطى لأمور العالم من وقتك؟ وهل هي نسبة عادلة؟ وهل الوقت الذي تقضيه في العبادة كاف لغذاء روحك؟

     هناك إنسان يزعم أنه يصلى كل يوم. وقد يكون مجموع صلواته في اليوم بضع دقائق، لا تشبع روحه ولا تشعره بالصلة بالله..

    وقد يقف إنسان ليصلى، وسرعان ما يشعر بالسأم والملل، ويحب أن ينهى صلاته بأية طريقة كما لو كان عبئاً ثقيلاً عليه!! ذلك لأن قلبه جاف من الداخل ليست فيه محبة الله..

     وقد يعتذر إنسان عن الصلاة بضيق الوقت. وقد يكون السبب الحقيقي هو عدم وجود الرغبة وليس عدم وجود الوقت!

    إن أكبر رد على مثل هذا الإنسان هو داود النبي الذي كان ملكاً، وقائداً للجيش، ورب أسرة كبيرة جداً، ومع ذلك نراه يصلى" عشية وباكر ووقت الظهر". ويقول لله: "سبع مرات في النهار سبحتك على أحكام عدلك".. ولا يكتفي بالنهار بل يقول أيضا: "فى نصف الليل نهضت لأشكرك على أحكام عدلك". ولا يكتفي بالليل بل يقول: "كنت أذكرك على فراشي، وفى أوقات الأسحار كنت أرتل لك". ولا ينهض فقط في وقت السحر بل يقول للرب: "سبقت عيناي وقت السحر، لأتلو في جميع أقوالك " ومع كل صلوات الليل هذه، نراه يقول في شوق إلى الله: "يا الله أنت ألهى، إليك أبكر، عطشت نفسي إليك"..

    وفى النهار يقول: "محبوب هو أسمك يا رب، فهو طول النهار تلاوتي"..

     إنه مثل جميل، لرجل من رجال الصلاة، كان مشغولاً جداً، وعليه مسئوليات وأعباء لا حصر لها، ومع ذلك نجح في عمل الصلاة، وضرب مثالاً رائعاً لمقياس الطول في العبادة.. فلا يصح إذن أن نعتذر بالمشغوليات. لأننا إن آمنا بأهمية أمر من الأمور، نستطيع أن نوجد له وقتاً. المشكلة إذن في عدم وجود الرغبة..  المرجع: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت

     وقد يكون السبب هو عدم الإحساس بالاحتياج إلى الصلاة.. مثال ذلك الشاب الذي زارني في إحدى المرات وقال لي: "إن شاء الله ستبدأ امتحاناتي يوم السبت، فأرجوك أن تذكرني في صلواتك يوم الأربعاء لأنها مادة صعبة". فقلت له: (وماذا عن امتحان يوم السبت؟). فأجاب: "إنها مادة سهله لا تحتاج إلى صلاة"..! نعم، ما أكثر تلك الأمور التي نراها لا تحتاج إلى صلاة.. إنها الثقة بالنفس أو بالظروف المحيطة أو ببعض المعونات البشرية، التي تجعلنا نشعر أننا لسنا في حاجة إلى صلاة.. كأننا ننتظر الوقت الذي يسمح فيه الله بضيقة أو مشكلة، وحينئذ فقط نصلى!!

     أعود إلى سؤالي: ماذا عن مقياس الطول في حياتك الروحية؟ وهل أنت من جهة وقت العبادة في نمو مستمر؟

     أما عن مقياس العمق فهو حالة القلب أثناء العبادة.. فقد يصلى إنسان وقتاً طويلاً ولكن في غير عمق.. بصلوات سطحية أو بصلوات من العقل فقط أو من الشفتين وليست من القلب، أو بصلوات من عقل غير مركز يطيش أثناء الصلاة في العالميات..!

     إن مقياس العمق في الصلاة يجعلنا نسأل الأسئلة الآتية:

    هل صلواتك بحرارة؟ وهل هي بإيمان؟ وهل هي بحب وشوق نحو الله؟ وهل صلواتك في انسحاق وتواضع قلب؟ وهل هي في خشوع وهيبة شديدة لله؟ وهل هي في تركيز وجمع للعقل؟ وهل صلواتك تشعر فيها بالصلة الحقيقية أمام الله كما لو كان قائماً أمامك تخاطبه وجهاً لوجه ؟
وهل هي من القلب حقاً أم من الشفتين فقط؟ وهل تتكلم فيها مه الله بدالة وثقة؟ وهل أنت تجد لذة في صلاتك وتتمنى لو استمرت معك كل الوقت أم أنك تؤدى فرضاً لابد أن تؤديه؟ وهل صلواتك من أجل نفسك فقط أم من أجل الآخرين أيضاً؟ وهل صلاتك هي لله وحده أم فيها عناصر الرياء ومحبة الظهور أمام الناس..

     إنها أسئلة كثيرة إن أجبت عليها تعرف مقدار العمق الذي لك في عبادتك..

    ويدخل في مقياس العمق نوعية الصلاة أيضاً.. فهل صلاتك مجرد طلب، أم فيها أيضاً عنصر الشكر، وعنصر التسبيح والتمجيد، وعنصر التوبة والانسحاق والاعتراف بالخطية..

     ثم أيضاً هل صلاتك بفهم؟

    هل تعنى كل كلمة تقولها لله؟ وهل تفهم معاني الألفاظ التي ترددها وبخاصة في الصلوات المحفوظة وفى المزامير؟

     ويبقى بعد كل هذا أن نسأل: هل أنت حقاً تصلى؟ هل ينطبق عليك مقياس العمق؟ هل تشعر أن صلواتك قد وصلت فعلاً إلى الله؟ وهل تشعر انه قبلها، وانه مطمئناً واثقاً أن الله سيعمل معك عملاً..

    وهل في صلاتك تشعر انك حفنة من تراب تحدث خالق الكون العظيم، فتقف أمامه في خشوع تشكره على الشرف الذي منحك إياه إذ سمح لك أن تقف أمامه..

     إن قست نفسك بهذين المقياسين، مقياس الطول ومقياس العمق، ووجدت نفسك لم تبدأ بعد حياة العبادة، فنصيحتي لك أن تبدأ من الآن، وأن تحسن حالتك يوماً بعد يوم.. ولا تنهمك في أمور العالم الانهماك الذي يجفف قلبك ويقسي روحك ويجعلك تنظر إلى أمور العبادة بعدم اكتراث!!

     أيها القاري العزيز، ضع أمامك على الدوام قول السيد المسيح: "ماذا يستفيد الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه؟! أو ماذا يعطى عوضاً عن نفسه "؟!.. اهتم آذان بنفسك واحرص على أبديتك. ولتكن لك علاقة عميقة بالله. وان وجدت صعوبة في بداية الطريق فلا تيأس. وان حاربك الشيطان فقاومه، واثبت في عبادتك. وسيأتي الوقت الذي تذوق فيه جمال الحياة الروحية فتجدها شهية وممتعة، فتأسف على الأيام التي ضاعت عبثاً من حياتك. ابدأ في عمل الصلاة، وفى صلاتك اذكر ضعفى. وليكن الرب معك يقويك على عمل مرضاته..
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2010)

*كتب روحية  مفيدة فى فترة الخلوة.*

*كتاب *
 *لقاء يومى مع الهى*

 *اعداد *
 *القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى *

 




*كتاب اللة يدعو*

*http://www.coptictamgeed.com/B-God_Calls.htm*




 كتاب 
 * تدريب صلاة يسوع*
 القس انطونيوس فهمى

*http://www.4shared.com/file/131212002/dfc99918/___.html*



*كتاب رحلة إلى المرتفعات.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2010)

*تــــــــــــــأملات رااااااااااائعـــــــــــــة...






*


*أعطني من مياه ينبوعك النقي 

مسكينة هي النفس التي لم تلتقِ بعد بينبوع ماء الحياة..
مَنْ يستطيع أن يطفئ لهيب ظمأ الناس؟
مَنْ يستطيع أن ينجو من هلاك العطش إلى الشهوات؟
الينبوع..



الينبوع وحده قادر أن يروي ويشفي ويسعد الإنسان..



"يا سيد أعطني هذا الماء، لكي لا أعطش ولا آتي إلى هنا لأستقي"

(يو4: 15)



ربي يسوع..



أعطني من مياه ينبوعك النقي..



لكي لا أحتاج مرة أخرى إلى قاذورات العالم..



ولكي لا آتي هنا مرة أخرى إلى حيث أماكن العثرة والخطية والضياع..



حقًا إن "النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل، وللنفس الجائعة كل مُر حلو"

(أم27: 7)



فأعطني يا سيدي القدوس أن أرجع إليك..



لأشبع بكَ فأدوس على عسل العالم المُر..



وأنكر الفجور والشهوات..



وأكون لكَ إلى المنتهى.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2010)

*يسوع هو الحبيب الأبدي







 طوبى لنفس ارتبطت بالمسيح.. 
فصارت ثابتة به في عالم سريع التغير.
طوبى لنفس استراحت في المسيح..
وتمتعت بحبه فزهدت حب العالم الأناني.



طوبى لنفس استقرت في حضن المسيح..



يمسح لها دموعها، ويغفر لها خطاياها،



ويُطهرها من كل إثم وزلة.



طوبى لنفس تعود في المساء بعد العناء..



لتجد الراحة والهدوء..



بل والخلود بين ضلوع الحبيب الأبدي.



طوبى لنفس تعلّقت برجائها الأبدي..



وصارت في العالم غريبة عنه تسعى كسفيرة.



عيناها هناك حيث المسيح جالس.



فهو لنا العون والمعين..



"فرَحًا أفرَحُ بالرَّب. تبتَهِجُ نَفسي بإلهي،



لأنَّهُ قد ألبَسَني ثيابَ الخَلاصِ. كساني رِداءَ البِر،



مِثلَ عَريسٍ يتزَيَّنُ بعِمامَةٍ،



ومِثلَ عَروسٍ تتزَيَّنُ بحُليها



(إش61: 10).

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2010)

*يسوع هو العون والمُعين






بى يسوع..
دعني أُقبِّل قدميك وأقتنيك فيَّ حصنًا،
وعريسًا، وغفرانًا، وطهارة،
ورجاء أبدى 

ربى يسوع.



دعني أمسك بكَ ولا أرخيك.



فأنت ملاذي ومرجعي..



وحصني الحصين.



آتِ إليك..



فأجد الأمان بعد أن تغير كل شيء فيَّ وحولي،



ولم يعد للعالم أمان.



ما أمسكه اليوم كحقيقة..



يفر من يدي غدًا كالدخان.



وما كنت أظنه تأمينًا لمستقبلي..



يصير نفسه تهديدًا لحياتي، وفقدانًا للأمان.



لا شك أن تيار الخطية يعمل الآن بقوة.



يقف المسيح فاتحًا أحضانه..



يغفر ويغسل ويُجدِّد،



ويُرمم النفوس المتهالكة،



والأجساد المُنهكة بالخطية.



يختطف النفس من بين أنياب الوحش.



ويُضمد جراحاتها..



ويشفي أنينها.



قد نخطئ ضعفًا.



وكل منَّا لا يريد أن يخطئ..



وكل منَّا تعب من كثرة الخطأ والخطية.



ونفوسنا ملّت هذا المسلسل السخيف.



وقلوبنا تهفو إلى يوم نعيش فيه في براءة وطهارة ونصرة.



يسوعنا المحبوب قادر أن يسندنا..



ويمنحنا كامل قوته لننتصر به على كل ضغط وإغراء العالم.



هو يغفر ويداوي..



ويطرح خطايانا في بحر النسيان..



ويُجدِّد عهودنا معه، لنحيا به معه إلى المنتهى..



ولا يستطيع العالم أن يسحقنا ثانية.



آمين.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2010)

* الحَمَل المذبوح





 ربي يسوع المحبوب.. دعني أُقدِّم ذاتي تحت رجليك.
 وقتي وجهدي،
ومالي وصحتي،
 وعافيتي ونظري،

 وسمعي وكلامي...

 وكل ما لديّ..



أُقدِّمه تحت قدميك الطاهرتين في تسليم وتكريس وحب وفرح،



عالمًا أن ما لديّ هو عطية خالصة من صلاحك يا محب البشر،



فمُعلِّمنا بولس الرسول نبّه ذهني إلى عطاياك حينما قال:



"أيُّ شَيءٍ لكَ لم تأخُذهُ؟ وإنْ كُنتَ قد أخَذتَ، فلماذا تفتَخِرُ كأنَّكَ لم تأخُذْ؟"

(1كو4: 7).



حقيقة أنا لا أملك ذاتي لأنك وهبتني الحياة من العدم.



ولمَّا سقطت وكنت في خطر أصلحتني بتجسدك الإلهي،



ورددتني مرة أخرى إلى الوجود والخلود بسبب صلاحك ومحبتك للبشر.



أنا مِلكَك لسببين..



الأول أنك خلقتني،



والثاني أنك اشتريتني بدمك بعد أن مُت وأحييتني بقوتك.



"وهو ماتَ لأجلِ الجميعِ كيْ يَعيشَ الأحياءُ فيما بَعدُ لا لأنفُسِهِمْ،

بل للذي ماتَ لأجلِهِمْ وقامَ"

(2كو5: 15).



لذلك أُقدِّم لكَ ذاتي وهي أيضًا "من الذي لك

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2010)

*ثبتني فيك.. لأحيا بكَ ولكَ






 مَنْ لا يُؤمن بالثالوث.. لن يجد له مكانًا بيننا في القداس..فهو مجد الثالوث.
ومَن لا يُمجِّد الثالوث بالصلاة..لا يستحق أن يشترك في التناول من جسد الابن الوحيد في نهاية القداس.



يا للهيبة والوقار الذي يُحيط بصلواتنا المُقدَّسة.

إننا نقف أمام الثالوث كُلي القداسة، نتكلّم معه ونُسبِّحه!!

إن الملائكة يقفون بكل وقار وخشوع أمام الحضرة الإلهية..

لقد سبَّحه الآباء بخوف واحترام..

ويأمرنا المزمور أن نعبُد الرب بخوف



"اعبُدوا الرَّبَّ بخَوْفٍ، واهتِفوا برَعدَةٍ"

(مز2: 11).



"أمّا أنا فبكَثرَةِ رَحمَتِكَ أدخُلُ بَيتَكَ. أسجُدُ في هيكلِ قُدسِكَ بخَوْفِكَ"

(مز5: 7).



"لأنَّ الرَّبَّ عَليٌّ مَخوفٌ، مَلِكٌ كبيرٌ علَى كُل الأرضِ"

(مز47: 2).



"مَخوفٌ أنتَ يا اللهُ مِنْ مَقادِسِكَ.

إلهُ إسرائيلَ هو المُعطي قوَّةً وشِدَّةً للشَّعبِ. مُبارَكٌ اللهُ!"

(مز68: 35).



"إلهٌ مَهوبٌ جِدًّا في مؤامَرَةِ القِديسينَ، ومَخوفٌ عِندَ جميعِ الذينَ حولهُ"

(مز89: 7).



ربي يسوع..

كيف بعد كل ذلك أقف أمام حضرتك الإلهية بتراخٍ وكسل..

وكيف أُسبِّحك بقلب منقسم شارد وغير خائف من حضور الثالوث!!

دعني يا سيدي أحترمك بوقار وهيبة يليقان بالمذبح المُقدَّس.

إن الكنيسة هي المؤمنين المُتحدين معًا بالمسيح..

وبناء الكنيسة يكون بتجميع المؤمنين، وربطهم معًا بالمسيح.

والإفخارستيا هي الوسيلة العظمى لتثبيتنا معًا في المسيح..

فتُبنى الكنيسة، وتنمو، وتعيش في سلام..

ربي يسوع البار..

ثبتني فيك لأحيا بك ولك.. فأنا بدونك ليس لي حياة.

ربي يسوع القدوس..

اجمع كنيستك فيَّ.

اجعل أعضاءك المؤمنين لا يهملون أن يثبتوا فيك بالتناول

من جسدك المُقدَّس ودمك الإلهي الكريم.

"اجعلنا كلنا مستحقين يا سيدنا أن نتناول من قُدساتك،

طهارة لأنفسنا وأجسادنا وأرواحنا،

لكي نكون جسدًا واحدًا وروحًا واحدًا،

ونجد نصيبًا وميراثًا مع جميع القديسين الذين أرضوك منذ البدء".

ربي القدوس..

ثبتني فيك.. لأحيا بكَ ولكَ
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2010)

*حبيب قلبى و مخلص نفسى






صلاة

ربى والهى مخلصي يسوع ..حبيب قلبى و مخلص نفسى

يا ربى اصرخ اليك ..ارفع اليك طلباتى

اقدم لذاتك نفسى المتعبه ..تأن بى خلجاتى

فقد ذبل جسدى و لصقت بى اتعاب الطريق

هانت ايامى و ظلمنى الرفيق



 جئت اليك .ربى نجينى .

 ضربت الشمس رأسى و برد الليل اقتحم حياتى

 نالت منى افكار اليأس ..حطمتنى احزانى

 طلبت لنفسى الكثير..وما وجدته أدمى ايامى

وهنت عيناى من بكاءا..سالت دموعا اثقلت جفونى

يا حبيبى اصرخ اليك اليوم

نجينى ..ارفعنى من مذلتى

ضعفت نفسى يا حبيبى ..لا احتمل هذا كله

أحنت ظهرى احزان قلبى ..

قزفت بى فى جب من خوف و رعب

الهى لا تتركنى ..لا تتركنى

ارسل لى ملاكا يحرسنى من ظلمه الطريق

قد غدر بي صديقا يوما ..ويوما حبيب

تركنى كل احبائى و سرت تائها كائيب

دروبى صارت خرابا

اشواك لا تخيب

اه يا ربى

اسمعنى ..اسمع توسلاتى

قوينى فى ضعفى

ارفع نفسى

أنر لى طرقات حياتى

احتاجك جدا

لا ترد نفسى

طالبت معونتك

لا تدعنى اخزى امام همومى

وان انكسر بى فخا نجينى

وان ذلت قدماى احملنى

يا ربى

اركن اليك كل ما فى صدرى

غرقت بين امواج

تلاطمت بى ..كسرت عظامى

فاضت داخلى الماء

اذابت كيانى

خنقت انفاسى

أيها الرب يسوع ليس لى غيرك

 احتمى بك ..تضمنى

يا ربى

ان كنت اليك اخطات ..وان كنت اليك اذنبت

اغفره لى ..سامحينى

اغفر لى قله فهمى..ضعف بصيرتى

ما فعلته و لم ادركه

جرما لوثت به ذاتك فيا

لا تاخذ بحماقتى

 فانا لست الا صغير

 وأخطائى اكبر منى

 جرحت يداك بمسامير

اكليلا بدلت تاجك به

 الهى لم اكن اعى ما افعل

 لم تدرك يداى كم من سياطا ضربتك بها

 ولكنى قتلتك يوما و قتلت اعز حبيب

 سامحنى يا الهى

 سامحنى يا حبيبى

 +
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يوليو 2010)

*نعمل ايه عشان نعرف نسمع صوت ربنا؟؟؟

 الهدوء، 1) اهدي قبل الصلاه وقبل قراية الانجيل لأن الدوشه قبل الممارسات الروحيه مش بتخلينا نستفيد منها
فلازم الاقي وقت اقعد فيه مع ربنا حتي لو قفلت التليفون شويه لو التليفون ده معطلني عن قعادي مع ربنا 
ونقعد نقول ترنيمه مثلا نعرف نسمع صوت ربنا من خلالها ونبدأ نصلي
2) الاخلاء... يعني ايه؟ أنظف ودني من حديث الناس  وده ازاي؟
 باني أبعد عن النميمه وأنقي عقلي من الشرور 
لازم أفضّي عشان اعرف أستقبل صوت ربنا
3) الجهاد، يعني لما تقرأ وصيه وتحس أنها صعبه متقولش صعب التنفيذ لكن تحاول فيها يعني مثلا احبوا اعدائكم 
لاقيت حد بيكرهك ومش طايقك هتعمل ايه؟؟؟ علي الاقل لو مش قادر تحبه، الاول جاهد انك تبطل تكرهه وتطلب من ربنا تبطل تكرهه وتبطل تتمناله الشر ، كده انت بتجاهد لأن مافيش وصيه سهله فلازم تجاهد وتعمل باللي بتسمعه علي الاقل تطبق معني واحد من اللي سمعته احسن من أنك تسمع كتير ومش بتطبق ومش بتأخد قرار.

+++ أبونا بولس جورج+++​*​


----------



## happy angel (10 يوليو 2010)

*أما نحن فلنا  فكر المسيح 
الأنبا موسى الأسقف العام

      "ثم أطلب إليكم بوداعة المسيح وحلمه أنا نفس بولس الذى فى الحضرة ذليل بينكم وأما فى الغيبة فمتجاسر عليكم ولكن أطلب أن لا أتجاسر وأنا حاضر بالثقة؛ التى بها أرى أنى سأجترئ على قوم يحسبوننا كأننا نسلك حسب الجسد لأننا وإن كنا نسلك فى الجسد لسنا حسب الجسد نحارب إذ أسلحة محاربتنا، ليست جسدية بل قادرة بالله على هدم حصون هادمين ظنوناً، وكل علو يرتفع ضد معرفة الله ومستأسرين كل فكر ألى طاعة المسيح" (2كو10).
هناك حرب فكرية يحيا فيها الإنسان تسير على شقين :
 شق سلبى : هو الفكر الردىء فأسره وأجعله يخضع لطاعة المسيح وفكر المسيح.
 الشق الثانى : أو المستوى الأعلى أن يكون لنا فكر المسيح.
أولا: أهمية الفكر فى الحياة الإنسانية :
فى البدء كان الكلمة، أذن فكر الله اللوغوس أزلى، فالكلمة دائماً هى المحرك والقائد للكون لأن خلقة الأرض بكلمة من فيه، لآن الله عاقل 
وعقله غير محدود، حكيم وحكمته غير محدودة أزلية، أبدية، لا نهائية. خلق الإنسان مفكر وعاقل، وهذا هو الفرق بينه وبين الكائنات الأخرى. وإذا كنا نسمى:
 الآب : الحكيم.  الإبن : الحكمة.   الروح : هو روح الحكمة.
الحكمة بنت بيتها.. الرب قنانى أول طريقه وأول طريق الآب هو الأزلية. وفى سفر الأمثال يقول منذ الأزل. الله خلق الإنسان على مثاله فى الحكمة. إذن الفكر له دور كبير فى الحياة يتلخص فى 4 نقاط :
الفكر هو بداية الفعل والعادة :
أى شئ أفكر فيه هو ما سأنفذه، والإنسان يفكر فى الشىء فينفعل به فينفذه ويتحرك، وهذه الحركة هى آخر شئ، فالفكر هو أساس الفعل وأساس تكوين العادات.
الفكر هو واضع خطوط الحياة :
إن الإنسان يفكر ويرسم الخط ثم يسير  عليه ليس فقط فعل مؤقت أو متكرر لكن  هذا تخطيط العمر، إنسان مثلاً وضع فى فكره  أن يعيش مع الله، فتصبح هذه إستراتيجية حياته وهذا ما يسموه فى علم النفس إتجاه. فمن أخطر الأمور هو الفكر، لأنه يخطط للحياة كلها والحياة تمتد إلى الأبدية.
الفكر تعبير عن القلب :
ليس فقط فكر أنفذه لكن أيضاً تعبير عن المشاعر، من القلب تخرج أفكار شريرة، فينبوع الفكر من القلب وفى اللغة القبطية كلمة هيت (\ht) تعنى قلب وفكر فى وقت واحد. إذن هناك رابطة وثيقة بين الفكر والشعور، فالقلب المملوء بمحبة ربنا يفكر فى الناس بطريقة جديدة.
الفكر يضبط العلاقات :
طالما أن فكرى ضبط شعورى فشعورى يضبط علاقاتى، فالتفكير الإنسانى خطير جداً فى حياة البشر.
ثانياً: أنواع الأفكار :
هناك أفكار سلبية وأخرى إيجابية :
1- الشهوة.
2- الإدانة : أصبح يدين الناس وليس نفسه وهى حيلة دفاعية تدل على وجود تعب نفسي وروحى.
3- التميز : الشعور أنى افضل وهو طريق إلى الكبرياء والكبرياء يعقبها السقوط.
4- الفردية : وهو فكر غير كنسى، وغير كتابى، وغير مسيحى، وغير حكيم، وغير ناجح عملياً الإنسان الفردى الذى لا يعيش إحساس الفريق، وإحساس الكنيسة الجماعى. الفردية 
ثقة فى النفس زائدة، تدل على كبرياء وضحالة روحية، بينما الجماعية معناها أنى غير واثق  فى نفسى بل واثق فى الله، وروح الله العامل  فى الجماعة.
5- الحسد : وهو عمق الذاتية، أنا منحصر داخل نفسى، ولا أحتمل نجاح غيرى، ويوجد شوق لزوال النعمة عن المحسود، وأتمنى أن يفشل.
6- الغيرة : لماذا غيرى عنده شئ غير موجود عندى؟! وهذه ذاتية، خاصة أننى عندى أشياء أخرى وعطايا أخرى أستفيد منها واستثمرها فالغيرة طالما لمجد ربنا "حسنة هى الغيرة فى الحسنى" (غل 18:4). هذه كلها أفكار سلبية ممكن أن تملأ  الفكر، تظهر فى الفعل، تغمر المشاعر،  توتر العلاقات.
 شهوة : أعطينى حياة الطهارة.
 إدانة : أعطينى أن أدين نفسى.
 تميز : كلها عطاياك يارب.
 فردية : علمنى أن أكون جماعى.
 حسد : ارحمنى من السقوط فى هذه الخطية.
 غيرة : أجعلها تكون غيرة فى الحسنى وليس غيرة للذات.
الأفكار الإيجابية :
أما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح :
1- فكر التوبة : فالتوبة فكرة وليست مشاعر لأن التوبة القائمة على التفكير أفضل من المشاعر. مثل الإبن الضال الذى درس وقارن واقتنع، وكلمة تاب تعنى ثاب أى شخص استيقظ وفكر... التوبة هى رجعة قلب لربنا كل لحظة سواء تاب بعد ما أخطأ أو أثناء الخطأ، يعنى 
رجع لربنا نادم أو قبل الخطأ، فعندما تصبح التوبة خط أو إتجاه للحياة تحكم كل علاقاتى بربنا ويصبح الإنسان تواب ويأخذ كل كسرة نفس من ربنا، وليس من إنسان، فيفرح ويتعزى بها، (الرب قال له سب داود).
2- فكر أهمية الشبع :  علينا أن نرسم  خطة للشبع لو وضعنا فكر الشبع أمامنا، حتى  لا أعيش فى تفريغ مستمر، وأبحث عن طرق لأشبع من ربنا.
3- فكر القداسة : فرق بين فكر عدم عمل الخطايا وبين القداسة، فعندما أضع أمامى فكر القداسة أستكبر فعل الشر وشبه الشر، الإنسان الأرثوذكسى دائماً حزين لأنه ليس قديساً.
4- فكر العطاء : الإنسان سمع السيد المسيح يقول: "مغبوط هو العطاء أكثر من الأخذ" (أع 35:20) فبدأ يضع فى فكره أن يعطى لا يأخذ وهذه تغير وتصنع انقلاب فى حياة الإنسان فعندما يكون الإنسان، عنده فكر العطاء يكون دائم عدم الرضا عن النفس، وهو بمعنى أنه غير راض عن نفسه.
فكر الموت والأبدية: مثل الأم سارة التى كانت تضع فكرة الموت أمامها فى كل لحظة. هذه كلها أفكار إيجابية لو أن الإنسان ملأ بها ذهنه تغيرت حياته.

ثالثاً: الأفكار لها رئيس :
أحسن طريقة تكشف لى أفكارى هى السرحان يختبر أفكاره فى أى إتجاه هل تسير... فى الشهوة... فى الإدانة... إلى آخره من الأفكار السلبية، إذن السرحان مهم أن الإنسان الذى يجاهد فى طريق الرب أن يعرف الفكر المتسيد أو الفكر الأساسى. طبعاً يوجد أفكار أخرى كثيرة، فكون أنه يعرف هذا هو المهم، ويوجد قول أنه (عندما يكتشف الإنسان خطيئته هذا نصف العلاج).

رابعاً: كيف يكون لى فكر المسيح ؟
1- وسائط النعمة : من خلال الصلاة فالإنسان الذى عينه فى عين المسيح ودائماً فى شركة معه يأخذ فكر المسيح (هؤلاء الذين أشرقت عليهم بشعاع من حبك لم يحتملوا السكنى بين الناس بل ألقوا عنهم كل حب جسدانى). الخطر أن أعيش وحدى ولكن أن يجب أن يكون بينى وبين المسيح Hot Line. أى الخط الساخن، وهذا يكون من خلال الصلاة وهذه تجعل المسيح سريع الحضور وسريع الاستكشاف، وسريع الاستشعار، هذه أول وسيلة لاقتناء فكر المسيح.
2- الكتاب المقدس : "فتح كلامك ينير الجهال" (مز 130:119)، "لتسكن فيكم كلمة المسيح بغنى" (كو 16:3) أى مصادقة الكتاب، وشخصياته، ووعوده.
3- القراءات الروحية : (كثرة القراءة تقوم العقل الطواف).
4- المحاسبة اليومية : أن يضع الإنسان نفسه تحت أضواء الفحص الإلهى، إن رأيت فىّ ميلاً باطلاً أهدنى طريقاً أبدياً. إذن المحاسبة اليومية فى حضرة المسيح.
5- الإعتراف : أعطى فرصة لأب الإعتراف أن يقول لى بعض الأخطاء الموجودة فىّ، وأنا لا ألاحظها.
أخيراً.. "أما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح" (1كو 16:2).  والرب معكم،
*​


----------



## happy angel (11 يوليو 2010)

*سبع خطوات نحو النمو الروحي
أية الحفظ : افسس 4: 15 افسس 4: 14 عب 6: 1 كو 1: 28

افسس 4: (14) وَذَلِكَ حَتَّى لاَ نَكُونَ فِيمَا بَعْدُ أَطْفَالاً تَتَقَاذَفُنَا وَتَحْمِلُنَا كُلُّ رِيحِ تَعْلِيمٍ يَقُومُ عَلَى خِدَاعِ النَّاسِ وَالْمَكْرِ بِهِمْ لِجَرِّهِمْ إِلَى الضَّلالِ الْمُلَفَّقِ (15)بَلْ نَتَمَسَّكَ بِالْحَقِّ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، فَنَنْمُوَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ نَحْوَ مَنْ هُوَ الرَّأْسُ، أَيِ الْمَسِيحِ

عبرانيين (1)لِذَلِكَ، فَلْنَتْرُكْ تِلْكَ الْمَبَادِيءَ الأَوَّلِيَّةَ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ، وَنَتَقَدَّمْ إِلَى النُّضُوجِ الْكَامِلِ. وَلاَ نَضَعْ مِنْ جَدِيدٍ تِلْكَ الأُسُسَ الَّتِي تَعَلَّمْنَاهَا سَابِقاً، وَهِيَ: التَّوْبَةُ مِنَ الأَعْمَالِ الْمُمِيتَةِ، وَالإِيمَانُ بِاللهِ، كولوسى 1: 28 هَذَا السِّرُّ نُعْلِنُهُ نَحْنُ، وَاعِظِينَ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ، وَمُعَلِّمِينَ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ، فِي كُلِّ حِكْمَةٍ، لِكَيْ نُحْضِرَ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ كَامِلاً فِي الْمَسِيحِ

من هذا نفهم أن الله يريدنا أن ننمو روحياً ولا نكون أطفال في الأيمان بل بالغين وناضجين لأنه حدد هدفاً معيناً لكل واحد من أبنائه وذلك لكي يصبحوا صورة ابنه.

لكننا نرى الكثيرين بل الملاين من المؤمنين يعيشون حياة الطفولة في الأيمان نعم ينمون جسدياً لكنهم لا ينمون روحياً. وهنا يأتي السؤال كيف أنمو روحياً؟

هناك سبع خطوات للنمو الروحى:
الخطوة الأولي : الرغبة. إن الأب السماوي يرغب أن يرانا ناضجين روحياً. لكن لابد أن يتقابل هذا مع رغبتنا نحن لأن السبب في عدم النضوج هو عدم الرغبة في النمو، لذلك ينبغي أن ترغب في هذا النمو، الرغبة عليها عامل أساسي وكبير جداً " قلي لي رغباتك أقول لك كيف تكون شكل العشرين سنة القادمة في حياتك " والرغبة تولد قرار والقرار يتبعه تنفيذ .

الخطوة الثانية : التعهد. إن النمو الروحي لا يحدث اوتوماتكياً، لكن لابد من أن يكون هناك تعهد منك أمام الرب انك ترغب أن تنمو روحياً. فلا بد من الغيرة والسعي المتواصل.

لا شئ يؤثر في حياتك بمقدار التعهدات التي تأخذها على نفسك وهذه التعهدات ممكن تنميك أو تدمر حياتك وعادة الناس تخسر كثيرا عندما تكون لهم تعهدات خارجة عن نطاق مشيئة الله فلا يعرفون الغرض الذي خلقهم الله لأجله.

الخطوة الثالثة : الجزء الذي يقوم به الله والجزء الذي يقوم به الإنسان في عملية النمو الروحي 

الله يمنح الروح القدس لكل مؤمن وهو الذي يقوم دائما بمساعدتنا علي ا لنمو لأنه بدون الروح القدس لا نقدر أن نفعل شئ، والكتاب المقدس يعلمنا فيقول : يوحنا 14: (16) وَسَوْفَ أَطْلُبُ مِنَ ألآب أَنْ يُعْطِيَكُمْ مُعِيناً آخَرَ يَبْقَى مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ (17)وَهُوَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي لاَ يَقْدِرُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَتَقَبَّلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ، وَسَيَكُونُ فِي دَاخِلِكُمْ (18)لَنْ أَتْرُكَكُمْ يَتَامَى، بَلْ سَأَعُودُ إِلَيْكُمْ (19)بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ. أَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَسَوْفَ تَرَوْنَنِي. وَلأَنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ، فَأَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً سَتَحْيَوْنَ (20)فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي أَبِي، وَأَنْتُمْ فِيَّ، وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ (21)مَنْ كَانَتْ عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ، وَيَعْمَلُ بِهَا، فَذَاكَ يُحِبُّنِي. وَالَّذي يُحِبُّنِي، يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي، وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ وأُعْلِنُ لَهُ ذَاتِي». (22)فَسَأَلَهُ يَهُوذَا، غَيْرُ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، مَاذَا جَرَى حَتَّى تُعْلِنَ لَنَا ذَاتَكَ وَلاَ تُعْلِنَهَا لِلْعَالَمِ؟ (23)أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَنْ يُحِبَّنِي يَعْمَلْ بِكَلِمَتِي، وَيُحِبَّهُ أَبِي، وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي، وَعِنْدَهُ نَجْعَلُ لَنَا مَنْزِلاً (24)وَالَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَعْمَلُ بِكَلاَمِي. وَلَيْسَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ مِنْ عِنْدِي، بَلْ مِنَ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي (25)وَقَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ هَذِهِ الأُمُورَ وَأَنَا مَازِلْتُ عِنْدَكُمْ (26)وَأَمَّا الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الْمُعِينُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ ألآب بِاسْمِي، فَإِنَّهُ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.

و يوحنا 15: (26) وَعِنْدَمَا يَأْتِي الْمُعِينُ، الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ لَكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ ألآب، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي يَنْبَثِقُ مِنَ ألآب، فَهُوَ يَشْهَد لِي

من هذه الآيات نفهم إننا لا نملك أن نغير أنفسنا، لذلك الروح القدس يغير فينا ما يحتاج إلي تغير لكي نكون علي صورة الله، إذا نحن نحتاج إلي أن نمتلئ من الروح القدس وهذا ما تؤكده الآية الموجودة

في افسس 5: 18 . لاَ تَسْكَرُوا بِالْخَمْرِ، فَفِيهَا الْخَلاَعَةُ، وَإِنَّمَا امْتَلِئُوا بِالرُّوحِ

لان الملئ بالروح القدس هو الذي يدفعك إلي حياة أفضل في المسيح، ولكن دعنا نتحدث عن اختبار الملئ بالروح القدس لأنه مهم جدا في عملية النمو الروحي .

ا. إن هذا الاختبار للكل لان الحياة الممتلئة من الروح القدس هي حياة ممتلئة بالمسيح. والمسيحي الممتلئ بالروح هو ميت عن الخطية وحي للمسيح رومية 6: 11 " فَكَذلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً، احْسِبُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ أَمْوَاتاً بِالنِّسْبَةِ لِلْخَطِيئَةِ وَأَحْيَاءً لِلهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ."

ب. يضمن لك حياة النصرة علي التجارب يوحنا 14: 26 . " وَأَمَّا الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الْمُعِينُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي، فَإِنَّهُ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.

ت- لماذا لا يحصل الكثيرين علي هذا الاختبار؟ لان المشكلة كلها في الإرادة "رومية 10: 9 " أَنَّكَ إِنِ اعْتَرَفْتَ بِفَمِكَ بِيَسُوعَ رَبّاً، وَآمَنْتَ فِي قَلْبِكَ بِأَنَّ اللهَ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، نِلْتَ الْخَلاصَ" .. وعدم وجود شركة قوية مع المسيح يجعل الواحد منا لدية الشعور الدائم بالفتور الروحي والافتقار في معرفة كلمة الله

ج- الكبرياء يعطل الملئ والكبرياء هو السبب في سقوط الشيطان اشعياء 14: 12 " . كَيْفَ هَوَيْتِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يا زهرة بِنْتَ الصُّبْحِ؟ كَيْفَ قُطِعْتَ وَطُرِحْتَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ يَا قَاهِرَ الأُمَمِ " لان الكبرياء يعني إبعاد الله عن عرش القلب والله يقاوم المتكبرين بحسب ما جاء في 1 بط 5:5 .

الخطية غير المُعترف بها تمنع الامتلاء بالروح القدس 1يو 1: 9. " وَلكِنْ، إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا لِلهِ بِخَطَايَانَا، فَهُوَ جَدِيرٌ بِالثِّقَةِ وَعَادِلٌ، يَغْفِرُ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرُنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ.

والاهتمام بالدنيويات 1 يو 2: 15- 17 . يعيش الإنسان سنوات قليلة ثم يتوارى عن مسرح هذا العالم لذلك علينا كمسيحيين أن لا نتعلق بالفاني لكن نسمح لروح الله أن يمتلك علي قلوبنا.

لكن كيف امتلئ بالروح القدس؟ فقط علينا أن نقر انه اختبار ثم إرادة وعزيمة مني علي نوال هذا الاختبار ثم الاعتراف بالخطية والتسليم الكامل للمسيح، ولا ينبغي أن نضع شكل معين لنوال هذا الاختبار لكن نترك الرب يعطينا الاختبار بالطريقة الذي يرغبها هو. إذا مما تقدم نعرف أن من جانب الله أن يمنح الروح القدس ومن جانبي أنا أن اطلب واقر واقبل عمل الروح القدس في حياتي .

الخطوة الرابعة حياة الصلاة. ولكي تنمو عليك أن تكون قريب من عرش النعمة أي الصلاة "لأنه كل ما تجلس مع المسيح أكثر كل ما يجعلك شبيه به "انظر الدرس المخصص للصلاة وهو الدرس الثالث.

الخطوة الخامسة: حضور الاجتماعات الروحية . لكى تنمو روحياً ينبغى المواظبة علي حضور الاجتماعات الروحية لأنك في حضور الاجتماعات تسمع لكلمة الله فتعرف مشيئة الله من نحوك، والكتاب المقدس يقول "غير تاركين اجتماعكم كما لقومٍ عادة بل واعظين أنفسكم كل يوم " عب 10: 25 

الخطوة السادسة : عشرة المؤمنين. أي أن يكون لك أصدقاء مؤمنين مز1:1- 5 " (1)طُوبَى لِلإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي لاَ يَتْبَعُ مَشُورَةَ الأَشْرَارِ، ولاَ يَقِفُ فِي طَرِيقِ الْخَاطِئِينَ، وَلاَ يُجَالِسُ الْمُسْتَهْزِئِينَ. (2)بَلْ فِي شَرِيعَةِ الرَّبِّ بَهْجَتُهُ، يَتَأَمَّلُ فِيهَا نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاًَ. (3)فَيَكُونُ كَشَجَرَةٍ مَغْرُوسَةٍ عِنْدَ مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ

الخطوة السابعة : مارس إيمانك واخدم الرب. إي كن شهادة أمام الآخرين عن الرب يسوع المسيح احكي اختبارك وخبر بكم صنع الرب بك ورحمك، وأخيرا ليكن فيك فكر المسيح .​*​


----------



## happy angel (11 يوليو 2010)

*الحرب الروحية 



إن المؤمن الذي ارتبط بالمسيح، وامتلك الطبيعة الجديدة والحياة الإلهية الجديدة بالولادة من الله، وسكن فيه الروح القدس، وتمتع بغفران الخطايا والتبرير والسلام مع الله، وتحرَّر من عبودية الخطية ومن قبضة إبليس؛ سيكتشف من اللحظة الأولى للتغيير الذي حدث فيه، أنه أصبح كائنًا غريبًا على الجو الذي يحيط به، وأن الحياة المسيحية ليست سهلة، لكنها تحتاج إلى جهاد مستمر، وأن الطريق شائكٌ وليس مفروشًا بالورود، وأنه في ميدان معركة وعلى أرض خشنة، وله أعداء أقوياء يقفون ضده. وسيكتشف أنه كائن ضعيف في ذاته أمام هؤلاء الأعداء الجبابرة الذين يحاولون تفشيله وتحطيمه، تعكير صفوه وتكديره، إزعاجه وتشكيكه، إعاقته وتعطيله، تشتيته وإبعاده عن الهدف الذي أوجده الله من أجله والخطة التي رسمها له، حرمانه من الطعام الروحي وإضاعة تأثير كلمة الله على ضميره، إغراءه وخداعه حتى يسقط في الخطية، ثم إذلاله وتعييره، والشكوى على ضميره من جهة الله، وتشويه شهادته أمام الناس. ومع تكرار السقوط ومرارة الهزيمة وشماتة العدو، سيكتئب وينوح على نفسه أو ييأس ويستسلم للعدو إذا شعر أنه لا أمل في النصرة.
ومع الأيام والاختبار، سيكتشف أن هؤلاء الأعداء: بعضهم من الخارج، والآخر من الداخل، وأنهم ثلاثة وليسوا واحدًا. يختلفون في طبيعتهم كل الاختلاف، كما يختلفون في خططهم وأسلوب الهجوم والأسلحة التي يستخدمونها. ومع ذلك فإن بينهم تنسيقًا كبيرًا، ولهم أهداف مشتركة. والتعامل مع كل عدو يحتاج إلى سلاح خاص يختلف من واحد للآخر. وأن أخطر الأعداء هو الذي يعمل من الداخل.
كما سيكتشف المؤمن أن الصراع دائم وطويل طالما يعيش على هذه الأرض. وكما قال أحدهم: “ما دُمتَ في أرض العدو، فلا تتوقع الهدنة!”. وأنه إذا حقَّق انتصارًا في موقعة، فهذا لا يعني الانتصار في كل موقعة. وأن لحظات الخطر هي لحظات الانتصار. والعدو الذي يتعامل معه لا يهدأ ولا يفشل، لا يتعب ولا ينام، لا يعمل بذات الأسلوب في كل مرة. إنه يطوِّر نفسه بسرعة، ويستخدم أحدث الأساليب التي تناسب كل شخص بحسب ظروفه ومرحلته العمرية وميوله واحتياجاته. إنه من الذكاء الحاد بحيث يدرك النقاط القوية والنقاط الضعيفة في حياة كل مؤمن. 
والمشكلة أن هذا المؤمن لم يكن يشعر بهذا الصراع قبل الإيمان. كان يعيش حياته ويعمل ما يريد في هدوء وسلام، ولا يجد أن هناك أعداء يقفون ضده. كان يعمل الخطية دون أن يشعر بمذلة الهزيمة، وربما كان يستمتع بها، أو على الأكثر كان يشعر بعدم راحة في ضميره، خاصة وهو يخوض تجربة جديدة. لم يعرف معنى الحرب ولا احتاج أن يجاهد ويسهر ويتحذَّر. وهل يمكن أن العدو يُشدِّد الهجوم على مَنْ هو في قبضته؟ كلا. وهل ينبوعٌ واحد ينبع من نفس العين الواحدة الحلو والمر؟ كلا. إن الإنسان الطبيعي قبل الإيمان لا يمتلك سوى طبيعة واحدة؛ وبالتالي لا يوجد صراع. ولكن عندما تدُبّ فيه الحياة الإلهية بأشواقها المقدسة وخصائصها، في الحال سيبدأ الصراع.
وبالطبع فإن هذا المؤمن، يوم ارتبط بالمسيح، لم يكن يخطر بباله على الإطلاق أنه سيواجه هذه المتاعب والصراعات. وربما كان يتوقع طريقًا ناعمًا مليئًا بالبركات والإنجازات والنجاح الروحي والزمني. كيف لا وقد أصبح ابنًا لله ووارثًا لكل غناه، وسكن فيه روح الله، وصار عضوًا في جسد المسيح، ورأسه ممجَّدٌ في السماء فوق كل شيء. أليس كل هذا يعطيه الحق أن يعيش حياة رغدة خالية من المتاعب والمعاناة هنا على الأرض؟ هذا ما يجعله مُتحيِّرًا وهو يجد نفسه على أرض الواقع الأليم مُحَاطًا بالأعداء من كل ناحية، وهو لا يعرف لماذا؟ وعليه أن يسهر ويصمد ويحارب ببسالة إن أراد أن ينتصر ويعيش حياة ناجحة في مواجهة الشيطان والعالم والجسد، وهو يشق طريقه في رحلة صعبة، سائحًا نحو السماء.​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2010)

*




*

* سنوات مع إيميلات الناس!*

* بدأت في تنفيذ برنامج روحي بكل حماس. ولكن لم تمض بضعة أيام، إلا وأصابني فتور ولم استمر.. أرجو المشورة*


*   الإجابة:*

*     اعلم أن كل تدريب روحي تمارسه، يقابله حسد ومقاومة من الشياطين.*

* فالشياطين لا يريحهم أن تفلت من أيديهم بتنفيذ برنامج روحي، لذلك يقاومونك حتى تفشل وتقع في اليأس، وتبطل عملك الروحي ولا تستمر، كما حدث لك. أما أنت، فعليك أن تصمد وتقاوم، وتستمر في برنامجك مهما كانت الحروب الخارجية. فهذا هو الجهاد الروحي..*
*  قاوم التعب، وقاوم الفتور. ولا تظن أن كل البرامج الروحية لابد أن تمر سهلة!!*

*     وإذا انكسر التدريب الروحي، لا تيأس. قم وابدأ من جديد.*

*  نقطة أخري: وهي أن التدريب الروحي، يجب أن يكون في مستوي قدرتك، وفي مستوي درجتك  الروحية.*

* فمن الجائز إن سلكت في تدريب صعب بالنسبة إليك، أن تتعب ولا تستمر ولذلك كان الآباء الروحيين يتدرجون مع أبنائهم. يعطونهم تداريب في مقدورهم. فإن نفذوها، واستمروا فيها فترة طويلة، حتي صارت طبيعية بالنسبة إليهم..*

*     حينئذ يرفعونهم قليلاً قليلاً، درجة درجة. *
* بزيادة بسيطة ممكنة، حتى يتقونها تماماً، فيزيدونها قليلاً ولفترة طويلة، وهكذا يأخذون بأيديهم خطوة خطوة حتى يصلوا، وليس بطفرة أو قفرة عالية مرة واحدة..! فليس هذا هو المنهج الروحي السليم. سهل جداً أن يستمر شخص يومين في تداريب صعب، ثم يفشل.. ولعل لبعض يحفظ هذا المثل المعروف:*

*     قليل دائم، خير من كثير منقطع.*

* إذن لا تبدأ بوضع مثالي خيالي لا تستمر فيه. بل ابدأ بالوضع الممكن علمياً، لا يرهقك ولا تسلك فيه بمشقة زائدة لا تستطيع أن تحتملها طويلاً.. سواء في تداريب الصلاة أو الصوم أو الصمت أو القراءة أو الوحدة.. ولا تحاول أن تنفذ الدرجات التي ذكرت في البستان، وقد وصل إليها الآباء بعد جهاد طويل لم يسجله تاريخهم.*


*     كذلك فإن الطفرات السريعة، ربما تتسبب في حروب المجد الباطل.*
* على الرغم من أنها صعبة، وغير ثابتة.. أما التداريب التدريجية بالانتفاع البطيء، فهي أكثر ثباتاً، ولا تجلب لك حروباً وافتخار الذات. ولتكن تداريبك تحت إرشاد من أب مختبر. وليكن الرب معك.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2010)

* كيف نصلي ونشعر بلمسة الله ؟*






*هناك عدد من المؤمنين ينتابهم شعور بالملل من الصلاة !!!*

*لأن كثرة الكلام وتكراره ، دون عيش الكلمة الحقيقية ، يصبح عادة روتينية وخالية من النمو الروحي ويتجرد الإنسان من النمو الروحي . فهناك من يصلي ويصدر صوتاً ، ولكن ليس هذا ما يبحث عنه الله أبداً .....*

*لأن الله لا يريد منا أن نحرك شفاهنا وننطق بكلام عذب دون أن نشعر بما نقول !*

*إن تعريف الصلاة هو باختصار شديد ، محادثة الله ... ومحادثة الله لا تكون بالجسد ، إنما بالروح ولأن الله روح فبالروح يخاطبنا ، وأما بالجسد فلا مجال لأن نشعر أو نسمع ما يقول الله وبالتالي تصبح صلاتنا مجرد كلام وثرثرة دون معنى!*

*لمعرفة الله ، ولحب الصلاة بصورة دائمة ، وللاتصال بالله والشعور بلمسته وشفائه روحنا يجب أن نصلي أولاً من قلوبنا ونتجدد بروح الحق دائماً .*

*إن صلاة القلب ومخاطبة الله هي تنمية لروح الحق الذي يعلمنا كيف نتصل بالله من خلاله ، وبهذا نتغلب على الفتور والملل من الروتين الشفوي ، لأن الحرارة الحقيقية تكمن في الروح ، مخاطبة الله هي قوة وسلام لا متناهي وفرح أبدي وشعور بلمسة الله الدائمة التي تعطينا التواصل الحقيقي معه ومعرفته كل يوم أكثر فأكثر .*

*لكي نتعمق في محبة الله الحق ، فيجب أن نعبده في الروح والقلب ، ولتتحول صلاواتنا اليومية والشفوية إلى إنعكاس على شعورنا الروحي وإلى زيادة مدح وتهليل وتمجيد لإسمه القدوس ...*

*معرفة الله هي تشويق لمحبي الله الحقيقيين ... إن هذا التشويق أشبه بإنسان أراد أن يعوم ويغوص في أعماق البحار ليكتشف ويكتشف أكثر وكلما زاد اكتشافه صار باحثاً أكثر ، وينهي حياته باحثاً وهو لم يكتشف إلا قطرة من محيط واحد!*

*إن محبة الله هي بحر نغوص فيه ونرفض الخروج منه .... إن الإنسان الذي يحب الله أكثر من ذاته وأكثر من أي شيء بهذا العالم الفاني ، فهو عاشق إلى الأبد ومشتاق إلى الأبد وبداخله فرح لا ينتهي ، بل يصبح حزنه فرحاً لأنه يرى الله في أحزانه أكثر وأكثر ، واقفاً سانداً معزياً ويبدأ بتمني الألم أكثر ليرى الله أكثر ....*

*الصلاة ومخاطبة الله يجب أن تتمحور في طلب الملكوت أولاً وحب الله إلى الأبد ، أما عن طلبات الحياة ، النجاح والمال والشهرة والعمل والحياة السعيدة وإلى ما لا نهاية من مطالب دنيوية لمصالح شخصية ، في للأسف لا تقربنا من الله ولكن ليكن اتكالنا عليه بكل تلك الأمور ونقبل بكل ما يعطينا الله بإقتناع ومحبة .*

*لنطلب الملكوت أولاً .......*

*لنتحد بالروح القدس إلى الأبد .......*

*لنفتح قلوبنا لرب المجد ليحررنا .......*

*لندعو روح الله*

*روح الله ندعوك    **تأتي في وسطنا
**تملأنا بالقوة
**تحيا فينا الآ**ن*​


----------



## أَمَة (14 يوليو 2010)

أختي الحبيبة *أنجيل* المباركة

موضوع *مفيد جدا *وأتمنى عليك بما أنك صاحبة هذا الموضوع أن تضعي نسخة منه في المرشد الروحي و*تثبنيه *أيضا.

وذلك لما فيه من فائدة روحية ضرورية لكل مؤمن و*قسم المباركين* لا يراه سوى المباركون، في حين أن *المرشد الروحي *مفتوح للجميع.

كذلك سيتاح المجال لغير المؤمنين من الأعضاء على التعرف على سمو الحياة المسيحية.

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك أيضا.


----------



## happy angel (15 يوليو 2010)

*من اقوال البابا شنوده عن الخلوه


التخلص من الخطيه ومن محبه الخطيه الكامنه 

فى القلب لايتم الا بمعونه خاصه من الله وجهاد 

مع النفس وجهاد مع الله

ولكنك ترى اخى الحبيب ان كل هذا يحتاج الى 

الخلوه. ومن هنا كانت الخلوه عنصرا اساسيا فى

حياه اولاد الله استطاعوا بها ان يجلسوا الى 

خالقهم والى نفوسهم , وان يخرجوا من هذا وذاك 

باسلحه متجدده تعينهم فى الحياه الروحيه وتدفعهم

باستمرار الى العمق....

انظر الى حياتك جيدا وتاملها فى صراحه فربما 

كان اسباب سقوطها افتقارها الى الخلوه

ان الشخص الذى لم يختبر الخلوه هو شخص 

لا يعرف نفسه على حقيقتها وهو شخص فى

اغلب الاحوال يجرفه التيار فلا يعلم الى ان يذهب

انه غالبا يفكر بعقليه الجماعه ويسير على هداها 

وينحدر فيظل فى انحداره حتى يخلو الى نفسه 

فيشعر انه يسقط​*​


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2010)

* أفكار الله الصالحة   
-

"لأني
عرفت الأفكار التي أنا مفتكر بها عنكم يقول الرب أفكار سلام لا 
شر" 

سمح الرب 
للأتقياء في سميرنا بالضيق والألم، والتعرض للبلوى المحرقة، فبعض المؤمنين 
عُذبوا في سجون وتعرضوا لتجارب متنوعة. 

ربما يسأل عديم الإيمان قصير النظر: لماذا لم يتدخل الرب لكي يحميهم من هذه
التجارب المحرقة؟ والإجابة التي قد يندهش لها البعض: لأنه أحبهم كثيراً. 
إن شعب الله- الكنيسة كانوا قد انجذبوا إلى
دوامة العالم، ولكي يخلصهم من هذا الخطر، سمح اللهبإثارة الاضطهاد عليهم. كان 
الاضطهاد هو الوسيلة المختارة من الرب لإتمام مقاصد محبته. لكن إن كان يجب 
أن يتألم قديسوه هكذا، إلا أنه يقترب منهم ويتحدث إليهم بكلمات التشجيع 
والتعزية. 

وهو أكثر من ذلك يعلن شكل التجربة المقبلة. كان الشيطان مزمعاً أن يلقى 
بعضاً منهم في السجن لكي ينالوا شرف التألم لأجل اسم المسيح إذ قد حُسبوا 
مستأهلين أن يُهانوا من أجل اسمه، لكن لماذا؟ "لكي يجربوا". وهكذا بمثل هذه
الطرق ينقى الرب خاصته من دنس العالم ويمتحن إيمانهم ويكشف ما هو ساكن في 
قلوبهم. حتى الرب نفسه سارت قدماه في طريق التجربة. لقد جُرّب في كل شيء 
مثلنا بلا خطية. وبهذا استطاع أن يقول "رئيس هذا العالم يأتي وليس له فيَّ 
شيء" ( يو 14 : 30 ) . لكن نحن للأسف نظير بطرس لا نعرف حقيقة 
أنفسنا إلا عندما نسلم ليد العدو. ولهذا السبب نحتاج إلى أن نجرّب لكي 
نتعلم مَنْ نحن وأيضاً مَنْ هو الله بالنسبة لنا 
في وسط التجربة. 

لكن كان هناك شيء آخر أُعلن لأجل تعزيتهم، فإذا كان الشيطان على وشك أن 
يطلق عليهم، إلا أن التجربة لها حدود لا تتجاوزها. فالضيق سيستمر عشرة أيام
فقط. 

وأخيراً يَعِد الرب بإكليل الحياة للذين سيكونون أمناء إلى الموت. ومن 
الضروري أن نلاحظ أن الأمانة هنا لا يُقصد بها الأمانة خلال حياتنا 
الطبيعية، لكنها تعنى الاستشهاد لأجل خاطر المسيح وكلمته. إنه يحرضهم لكي 
يكونوا أمناء حتى لو كلفهم الأمر حياتهم كما حدث مع استفانوس ومع يعقوب أخي
يوحنا، وكما حدث أيضاً بنعمة الله مع الآلاف 
غيرهم منذ ذلك اليوم فصاعداً
​*​


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2010)

*صالح هو الرب حصن في يوم الضيق وهو يعرف 
المتوكلين عليه {نا1: 7} 
يا أحبائي ما 
اعظم محبة ألهنا لنا إنها محبة تفوق تصور كل البشرية معا. 

الله 
قادر ان يعطى تعزية من خلال التأمل في هذه الآية اللى بتتكون من 3 مقاطع 
في: 

1-صالح هو الرب. أن صلاح الرب لم ولن يستطيع أن يفهمه أو يدركه 
أي إنسان إدراكا تاما من البداية إلى النهاية . من بدء الخليقة الي يوم 
اختطافنا على السحاب. يا أحبائي إن صلاح الرب هو الذي يجذبنا إليه 
على مر العصور، منذ الأزل والى الآن والى نهاية الأيام. انه الإله المحب 
الذي يحاصرنا. أن محبة المسيح فعلا تحصرنا كما يقول بولس الرسول. انه يعتني
بنا في كل الأوقات بمحبة وعناية تفوق كل وصف بشري. 

قد 
يجوز البعض منا في مراحل وفترات صعبة ويعتقد أن إلهنا تركه أو يعاقبه. إذا شعرت أن الرب الإله تركك، أقول لك إن إلهنا لا 
يترك أولاده أبدا. إن كنت له ابنا فلم ولن يتركك إلهنا. انه هو 
الذي يقول عيني عليك من أول السنة إلى 
آخرها . انه يحبك . إن إلهنا لا يترك أولاده أبدا انه اله أمين 
جدا (إن كنا غير أمناء فهو يبقى أمينا 
لن يقدر أن ينكر نفسه) {2تي2: 13} وقد تقول أنى لا اشعر أني ابن
للإله , إذا تعالى الآن وكن ابن له. انه يقول مرارا في كتابه المقدس ارجعوا ألي ارجع إليكم. انه الإله الصالح. إن صلاح ألهنا لن يقل على مر
العصور مهما كانت الظروف . إن صلاح الله هو اكبر تعبير ودليل عن حبه 
العجيب لنا. وقد يقول البعض أني أغضبت الهي 
كثيرا أقول لك تعالى وتب عن خطاياك وسوف تجده منتظرك بالأحضان الأبدية لكي 
يضمك إليه بمنتهى الحب والحنان والفرح
مثل الأب الذي استقبل ابنه الضال بعد أن انفق ميراثه مع الزواني. اقرأ هذه
القصة في إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح الخامس عشر. انظر ماذا فعل الأب عندما رأى 
ابنه راجعا بتوبة قائلا "فرجع إلى نفسه وقال كم من أجير لأبي يفضل عنه 
الخبز وأنا اهلك جوعا.أقوم واذهب إلى أبي وأقول له يا أبي أخطأت إلى السماء
وقدامك.ولست مستحقا بعد أن ادعى لك ابنا.اجعلني كأحد أجراك. فقام وجاء إلى
أبيه.وأذ كان لم يزل بعيدا رآه أبوه فتحنن وركض ووقع على عنقه وقبّله. 
فقال له الابن يا أبي أخطأت إلى السماء وقدامك ولست مستحقا بعد أن أدعى لك 
ابنا. فقال الأب لعبيده اخرجوا الحلّة الأولى والبسوه واجعلوا خاتما في يده
وحذاء في رجليه.وقدّموا العجل المسمن واذبحوه فنأكل ونفرح.لان ابني هذا 
كان ميتا فعاش وكان ضالا فوجد.فابتدءوا يفرحون" {لو 15: 17-24}


إن
هذه الحكاية هي رمز عن محبة الآب السمائي لنا. إن الأب كان أكيد ينتظر 
الابن الضال إن يرجع لذلك رآه عن بعد وركض أليه لكي يقابله وقبله.إن كل
الذي يطلبه منا الآب هي التوبة الحقيقة التي من 
القلب. الله يريدك أن تتوب من قلبك وليس اعتراف الفم فقط وعندما 
تتوب سوف يغفر لك تماما ويبعد عنك خطاياك كبعد المشرق عن المغرب. أن
هذا ما تقوله كلمة الله. هذا هو صلاح الله. إن الله لن يرغمنا على 
التوبة انه يحاصرنا لكي نرجع أليه بطرق عديدة لكي نستيقظ من تأثير الخطية 
علينا. ولكنه لن يرغمك على التوبة . كثيرين يقولوا إن كان الله يريد أن 
ارجع إليه سوف يجذبني إليه . يا أحبائي( إن الله يريد أن الجميع يخلصون 
والى معرفة الحق يقبلون.){1تي2: 4}انه يريدك أن تأتي إلى أحضانه 
الأبدية الآن لأنه يعرف عذاب الخطية.انه اخذ جسد خطيتنا وجرب في كل شئ 
مثلنا "لأن ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر أن يرثي لضعفاتنا بل مجرب في كل 
شيء مثلنا بلا خطية لنتقدم بثقة إلى عرش النعمة لكي ننال رحمة ونجد 
نعمة عونا في حينه {عب4: 15و16} أن الله يعرف آلامك لأنه جرب مثلك 
تماما ولكنه كان بدون خطية. تذكر كيف جرب إبليس ربنا يسوع المسيح


2-حصن في يوم الضيق: إن الإنجيل يصف ألهنا 
الصالح بكلمات عديدة لكي يستطيع الإنسان أن يفهم جزءا بسيط من عظمة إلهنا. و
من هذه الكلمات أن إلهنا هو صخرة, ملجأ, حصن, قوة, إن الرب الإله 
يستخدم كل هذه الكلمات لكي يعطينا فكرة جيدة ومبسطة عن قدرته. يحكى ان خادم
في كنيسة وهو مبشر ذهب لكي يبشر مدينة بوذية وعندما وصل إلى هذه القرية 
سأل بعض السكان عن عنوان معين ومن خلال حديثه عرف أهل هذه القرية أنه مسيحي
وأنه جاء لكي يبشرهم بالمسيحية فأضلوه وأعطوه العنوان الغلط فبدلا من أن 
يمشي تجاه العنوان الصح أرسلوه إلى الاتجاه المضاد وانتهي إلى أنه وصل إلى 
جبال الثلج. وكان الوقت متأخر جدا ولم يستطيع أن يرجع إلى بداية الرحلة. 
كانت درجة الحرارة تحت الصفر وطبعا كان يعرف انه عندما يأتي الصباح سوف 
يتجمد ويموت. ولكنه صلى إلى ألهه الصالح وقال: أنا أثق انك تعتني بي يا 
الهي وان كانت مشيئتك أن أموت فلتكن مشيئتك. وبالفعل صلى ونام وعندما صحا 
من نومه في الصباح وجد دبة كبيرة تحتضنه لتحميه من البرد القارص ولم تأذيه 
إطلاقا والأعجب من ذلك انه عندما صحا من نومه وعرفت انه صحا من النوم رجعت 
إلى الوراء لكي لا تخيفه. إن إلهنا أرسل هذه الدبة المفترسة لكي تحميه 
وتكون له ملجأ من قسوة الثلج. أن إلهنا هو ملجآنا وحصننا في يوم الضيق.

3-وهو يعرف المتوكلين عليه: يا أحبائي أن الرب الإله هو الشخص الوحيد الذي 
يفحص القلوب والكلى انه يعرف كل أفكار قلوبنا. انه يعرف جيدا إن كنت متكلا 
عليه أم لا. لن تستطيع أن تخدع الله وتقول أني متكل عليك يا رب وأنت لا تثق
فيه. انه يريدك أن تأتي إليه بكل خطاياك بكل آلامك بكل أحزانك وتقول له 
بمنتهى الصراحة : أريد أن أسلمك يا إلهي كل جزء في حياتي . أني أريد أن 
أعطيك الكل أريد أن تسود على كل ركن في حياتي. إن في أوقات كثيرة يكون 
من الصعب علينا أن نثق في إلهنا , تعالى وقل له: ساعدني يا الهي الصالح 
ساعدني أن أثق فيك. تعالى بكل عجزك وضعفك إليه. أن
الرب الإله لم يأتي لكي يدعوا أبرارا إلي التوبة بل خطاة إلى التوبة.
إن هذا هو كلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح. إن كنت
تعتقد أن تستطيع أن تحسن من نفسك بعيدا عن مساعدة وسندة النعمة الإلهية 
فأنت تخدع نفسك وآلا فباطل هو 
مجيء المسيح وصليبه. 
تعالا واتكل 
على الرب في كل جزء من حياتك. انه يحبك ولن يخذلك أبدا. قل له أعن عدم 
أيماني يا سيد. قل له: أنت هو الشخص الوحيد 
الذي يعرف عمق آلامي الذي يعرف عمق جروحي أنت هو طبيبي الشافي .
انه اعظم طبيب في الوجود. نحن لا نلغي الطب تماما لأن إلهنا هو الذي 
أعطى الأطباء هذه المعرفة ولكن لابد أن نأتي إلى الرب الإله ونتكل عليه 
أولا




إن 
الاتكال هو مرحلة اعظم واعمق من الثقة. إن الاتكال في ابسط معانيه هو أن 
نثق ونترك الحمل علي إلهنا ونثق أن الرب الإله قادر علي أن يحل المشكلة 
بطرقه الإلهية*​


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2010)

*هـــــوذا يــنــاديـــك

 كلما كان يسوع يتجول في مكان كان يصنع بقدرتة كل أمرٍ مستعصى ،كان يشفي الأمراض، كان يعطي السلام ، ويشبع الجياع ،هذا كله جعل الشعب يجتمعون حوله بأستمرار وكان " الجمع يزحمة " وفي احدى المرات كان يمر من احدى الاماكن كان هناك رجلاً أعمى يستعطى بجانب الطريق لعل أحد يسأل علية ، معطياً إياه أي حسنة ، هذا سمع بيسوع مقبلا وصوت جمع عظيم يزاحمونه ،فيهم من يطلب منه أن يشفي أبنه ،أو يحل مشكلاته ، أو من هو بحاجه ماسة إلى لمس هدب ثوبة...

بدأ هذا الرجل ينسى أن يطلب حسنتة من الناس ،لكنة قرر أن يتقابل شخصياً مع يسوع ،يتقابل مع مصدر الامل والنور ، بدأ يصرخ بشدة لعل يسوع يسمعة وسط هذا الجمع العظيم ، وتصارع مع نفسه مرة ومرات ولكن لقي تحدي من البعض ، ربما قال له البعض "ليس ليسوع وقتٍ لك "أو قال له الاخرون "أنه لايسمعك الجمع يزحمه".

عــــزيــزي القــارىء 

لم يشعر هذا الرجل الأعمى بالاحباط نتيجة لتلك الاقاويل ،لكنه ظل ينادي وينادي يسوع، الذى بدور وقف يسوع ونادى عليه ،لم يستطع يسوع أن يترك صوت هذا المسكين ويعبر ، ولكنه وقف يناديه، لم يستطع الجمع الكثير أن يوقفه لكنه أستطاع يسوع أن يقف أمام صوت يناديه ،
ذهب التلاميذ إلى هذا الرجل وهم يعلنون له اجمل عباره كان يتمنى هذا الرجل أن يسمعها وهي: "قم هوذا يُناديك"

هل تشعر بمقدار فرحة هذا الرجل ،أنها أعظم عطية أنتظرها لوقت طويل.

هل تشعر بمقدار معاناتك أن الرب لا يسمع لك ؟
هل تفكر في كلام من حولك أن صراخك ليس له مكان أمام الله ؟
هل تشعر أن الرب يتجاهلك وينساك؟
هل تشعر أن صوتك غير مسموع عند الرب لأن الجمع يزحمه؟

أريد أن اتحدث لك بهذه الكلمات الرائعة إن صوتك هو موضوع أهتمام الله 
وثق في كلمات الكتاب المقدس القائلة " القلب المنكسر والروح المنسحقة لا تحتقرهما يا الله"
فتعال إليه لتسمع مرة أخرى هذه الكلمات "قم هوذا يناديك "*​


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2010)

* كيف يستطيع الإنسان أن يكون مسكيناً بالروح ؟ 



[ س : كيف يستطيع الإنسان أن يكون مسكيناً بالروح وخاصة حينما يشعر في نفسه أن حياته قد تغيرت وحصل له نمو روحي ، وحصل على معرفة وفهم لم يكن يملكها قبل ذلك ؟



الجواب : قبل أن يحصل الإنسان على هذه البركات وينمو في النعمة لا يكون مسكيناً بالروح .. ولكنه يظن أنه شيء ، ولكن حينما يأتي إلى الفهم الروحي وينمو ويتقدم فإن النعمة نفسها تعلمه أن يكون مسكيناً بالروح ، وهذا معناه أن هذا الإنسان رغم كونه باراً ومختاراً من الله ، فهو لا يحسب نفسه شيئاً ، بل يحفظ نفسه في اتضاع وإنكار لذاته ، كأنه لم يعرف شيئاً ولا يملك شيئاً رغم أنه يعرف ويملك .. وهذا قانون طبيعي ثابت في عقل البشر ..
إلا ترى كيف أبانا إبراهيم ، المختار من الله وصف نفسه بأنه " تراب ورماد " ( تك18: 278 ) ، وداود بعدما مسح ملكاً ، وكان الله معه ماذا قال ؟ لقد قال : " أما أنا كدودة لا إنسان . عار عند البشر ومحتقر الشعب " ( مز22: 6 ) ..

لذلك أولئك الذين يريدون أن يكونوا وارثين مع هؤلاء ومواطنين معهم في المدينة السماوية ، وأن يكونوا ممجدين معهم ، ينبغي أن يكون لهم تواضع العقل هذا ، ولا يظنوا أنفسهم شيئاً بل يحتفظوا بقلب منسحق .. ورغم أن النعمة تعمل بطريقة خاصة في كل مسيحي على حده ، وتعمل أعمالاً متنوعة في الأعضاء ، إلا أن جميع الأعضاء هم من مدينة واحدة ، وطريق واحد ..

فكل الأبرار سلكوا الطريق الضيق الكرب ، واضطهدوا وعذبوا وشُتموا ، " وطافوا في جلود غنم وجلود ماعز تائهين في مغاير وشقق الأرض " ( عب 11: 37 و 38 ) ..

والرسل أيضاً قالوا : " إلى هذه الساعة نجوع ونعطش ونُعرى ونُلكم وليس لنا إقامة " (1كو4: 11) ، والبعض منهم قُطعت رؤوسهم وبعضهم صُلبوا وآخرون عُذبوا بطرق مختلفة .. بل أن الرب نفسه – رب الأنبياء والرسل – كيف كانت سيرته في هذا العالم .. لقد سلك وكأنه نسى مجده الإلهي .. وصار مثالاً لنا ، وألبسوه إكليل شوك باستهتار وعار ، واحتمل البصق واللطم والصلب ..

فإن كان الله قد سلك هكذا على الأرض فينبغي عليك أنت أن تتمثل به .. والرسل والأنبياء هكذا سلكوا أيضاً ، ونحن إذا أردنا أن نكون مبنيين على أساس الرب ورسله ، فينبغي أن نتمثل بهم ، فقد قال الرسول بالروح القدس : " تمثلوا بي ، كما أنا أيضاً بالمسيح " ( 1كو11: 1 )

ولكن إن كنت تحب كرامات البشر ، وتود أن يسجد لك الناس وتطلب الراحة ، فإنك تتحول تماماً عن الطريق .. أنه يليق بك أن تُصلب مع المصلوب ، وتتألم مع ذلك الذي تألم لكي تتمجد أيضاً معه .. لأنه لا بد للعروس أن تتألم مع العريس ، وهكذا تصير شريكة ووارثة مع المسيح ..

بدون الآلام وبغير الضيقة الكربة ، لا يكون دخول إلى مدينة القديسين حيث الوجود في الراحة والمُلك مع الملك ذاته إلى أبد الدهور .. ]*​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اكتير الك يا امى الحبيبة الغالية على الموضوع ياللى اكثر من رائع
واحلى تقييم الك يا حبيبتنا
ربنا يبارك خدمت وتعب محبتك لأجلنا
وكمان حبيبى اخى ابوتربو
بجد وجودك بالموضوع واضافاتك تذيدة من جمالة جمالا
واحلى تقييم الك اخى الغالى
ربى يباركك ويسعد كل ايامك


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2010)

متابع يا امى...


----------



## lara k (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا كتير على كل شي 
الرب معكن


----------



## lara k (22 أكتوبر 2010)

lara k قال:


> شكرا كتير على كل شي
> الرب معكن


انا واثقه انو يسوع معنا وما رح يتركنا
تمنى انو الكل يعرف يسوع انو معنا وانو بحبنا وما رح يتخلى عنا
انا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير بحبك يسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع


----------



## lara k (22 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بحبك يسووووووووووووع


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> شكرا اكتير الك يا امى الحبيبة الغالية على الموضوع ياللى اكثر من رائع
> واحلى تقييم الك يا حبيبتنا
> ربنا يبارك خدمت وتعب محبتك لأجلنا
> وكمان حبيبى اخى ابوتربو
> ...


*ربنا يخليك مشرفنا المبارك دة من ذوق حضرتك.
ميرسى خااالص  للتقيم اللى مستحقهوش 
الفضل يرجع لماما هابى وتشجيعها 
هى اللى خلت الموضوع يطلع بالشكل دة.*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أكتوبر 2010)

lara k قال:


> شكرا كتير على كل شي
> الرب معكن


*الشكر لربنا...*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## عماد بنجا (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشعارف اعبر عن شعوري ازاي ولكن انا مبسوط جدان شكرا علي تعبكم والرب يعوضكم كل خير


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 ديسمبر 2010)

عماد بنجا قال:


> مشعارف اعبر عن شعوري ازاي ولكن انا مبسوط جدان شكرا علي تعبكم والرب يعوضكم كل خير


----------



## مختارة (19 يناير 2011)

*

تأكد إن كانت خلوتك مع الرب قد حققت هدفها بأنك جلست مع الرب وأصغيت إليه، وشاركته حياتك وسلمته نفسك ويومك، وأنه الآن معك، يسود عليك، ويسيطر على حياتك، ويقود خطواتك، ويحمى نفسك.


كلاااااااااااااااااااااااام جميل فما احلى من الخلوة مع خالقك:94:
*​


----------



## soso a (30 مارس 2011)

ما احلى العيش معك ولك يا يسوع 

وما احى الخلوه معك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم موضوع فعلا يسحق التثبيت 

الرب معاكم​


----------



## هالة الحب (19 فبراير 2012)

ان افضل ما فى الدنيا هو الخلوه مع الله.ويمكن ان تشعر بها حتى وانت فى اشد الاماكن زحاما.اذا احببت الله بصدق فأن ذلك الحب لن يجعلك تشعر بأحد سوى الله.فلا ترى غيره او تسمع غير صوته.وهكذا يكون حال من احب الرب حقا.


----------



## medhaat (2 مارس 2012)

*موضوع أكثر من رائع ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​*


----------



## ramzy1913 (10 يوليو 2012)




----------

